# Heimkino ***Diskussionsthread***



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2009)

Um die Diskusion aus dem Bilderthread fernzuhalten. Ich bin einfach mal so frei .


----------



## feivel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

find ich gut 

basshammers system ist krass..ich bin neidisch ich gebs zu.

momentan gibts bei mir da nicht soviel zu sehen, ein 71cm röhrenfernseher von samsung, der langsam kaputt geht, ein rechner der da mit dranhängt, und eine etwas ältere aber noch gute stereoanlage von onkyo
ein damals sehr günstig gewesener dvd-player von yamakawa der aber sehr formatstark war, und ich ihn deswegen mir geholt hatte.
der pc besitzt bereits ein blueraylaufwerk
der fernseher wird dieses jahr noch getauscht, geplant ist von meiner seite aus ein 47" philips 100hz lcd + standalone blueray player. ich schaue sehr gerne vor allem Filme an, und diese auch daheim in besserer qualität ansehen zu können reizt mich seit längerem
das geld hat nur gefehlt
aber ich spare bereits und plane das neue tvrack bereits. 

das alte wird zu klein sein....


----------



## Riezonator (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Philips philips phillips immer wieder dieser mist.....also ich hab nen kollegen der hat so einen 37 Zoll LCD aus der 5er reihe und der hat dafür letztes jahr tausend euro hin gelegt und das bild ist zwar sehr "schwarz" (im gegensatz zu früheren LCDs) aber was mich stört ist das ein LCD die schwarzen details "Verschluckt" 

dh. wenn ein mann in einem schwarzen anrug ins bild kommt dann hat der anzug auf einmal keine taschen mehr oder der kragen fehlt und das finde ich bei meinem panasonic plasma sehr gut


----------



## feivel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

das mit dem schwarz ist doch einfach ne falsche einstellung meiner meinung nach,

mein pc soll da mit ran, ich glaube ein lcd kann das halt besser

tatsächlich steh ich gar nicht so auf plasma fernseher


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



feivel schrieb:


> tatsächlich steh ich gar nicht so auf plasma fernseher



Und wieso das? :X


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Also ich hab nen 37er Plasma von Panasonic + nen 42 Lcd von Philips,...beide haben eine Hervorragende Qualität, machen ein super Bild...und haben beide ihre vor und Nachteile...

Immer dieses gemecker???


----------



## feivel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

ist ein rein subjektives gefühl beim schauen..

besondere gründe hat das nicht.


----------



## Riezonator (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

also was ich ja mal sagen muss.... ich hab jetzt den Panasonic 42PZ85 und davor hatte ich für 2 wochen einen Samsung dürfte jetzt ca. 1 jahr alt sein KP. welche serie das war aber was mich bei allen LCDs entäuscht hat war das bild bei minderwertigen signalen (Analog kabel) 

da ich hier wohnart bedingt nix ausser Kabel analog oder DVB-T empfangen kann war das für mich das ausschluss kriterium schlechthin und da haben alle LCDs versagt sogar die Panasonic.

über Blu Ray Brauchen wir ja nich zu reden das ist ja keine Kunst da ein gutes bild zu machen

und da war damals der Panasonic das beste was ich nach 6monatiger suche gefunden hatte 

PS: noch jmd. hier der mit nem Full HD analog gucken muss?


----------



## Sash (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

schonmal dran gedacht dir nen digitalen hd kabel receiver zu holen? lol wenn ich sowas lese..


----------



## Riezonator (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

ich wohne in einem wohnheim mit hotel drüber und wir haben analog sat auf dem dach mit einer umstetz anlage auf analog kabel 
das einzigste was mir der receiver bringt ist ne extra fernbedienung


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



Riezonator schrieb:


> also was ich ja mal sagen muss.... ich hab jetzt den Panasonic 42PZ85 und davor hatte ich für 2 wochen einen Samsung dürfte jetzt ca. 1 jahr alt sein KP. welche serie das war aber was mich bei allen LCDs entäuscht hat war das bild bei minderwertigen signalen (Analog kabel)
> 
> da ich hier wohnart bedingt nix ausser Kabel analog oder DVB-T empfangen kann war das für mich das ausschluss kriterium schlechthin und da haben alle LCDs versagt sogar die Panasonic.
> 
> ...



Ich schau auf meinem Philps 7603D analog... bei hellen Bildern ist das Bild noch relativ ok, aber sobal es dunkel wird bekommt man Augenkrebs


----------



## Riezonator (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

ich werde mir jetzt auch mal eine DVBT antenne von nem Kollegen ausleihen und den eigebauten Tuner mal testen mal sehen ob das meihr bringt


----------



## Sash (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

wird mehr bringen als analog, aber nicht mehr sender.. am besten ist immer ne digitale sat anlage.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



Riezonator schrieb:


> ich werde mir jetzt auch mal eine DVBT antenne von nem Kollegen ausleihen und den eigebauten Tuner mal testen mal sehen ob das meihr bringt



Ist die beste Idee......ich nutze auch DVB - T und bin soweit zufrieden...geht halt nicht anders....


----------



## Riezonator (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



Sash schrieb:


> wird mehr bringen als analog, aber nicht mehr sender.. am besten ist immer ne digitale sat anlage.


 
jupp das hab ich auch schon gemerkt so sender wie DSF oder MTV fehlen dann halt


----------



## adler93 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Hey ich könnte mein Thermaltake Armor gegen einen Sony STR-DG510S 5.1 A/V-Receiver tauschen und müsste 70€ draufzahln, jedoch habe ich recht wenig Ahnung von so etwas und wollte hier mal nachfragn ob der Sony gut ist? Im Moment habe ich einen Technics Verstärker, der aber leider kein 5.1 hat und auch kein HDMI, was ja sinnvoll bei meinem LCD wäre. ..


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Also mit guten Boxen wäre der Sony nen guter Receiver für den A/V-Einstieg. Jenachdem was du momentan (genau; gib mal bitte die genaue Bezeichnung ) für nen Amp hast kann es aber sein das der Sony nen kleines Stück schlechter ist im Stereobetrieb.
Besser als jedes Brüllwürfelsys wäre ne Sony-Kombi aber auf jedem Fall.


----------



## adler93 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

momentan hab ich den Technics Stereo Integrated Amplifier SU-X120 (2x60W). Das der Sony im Stereo Bereich schlechter is hab ich mir fast gedacht ..., als Boxen würde ich dann meine aktuellen Technics weiterverwenden und dann nach und nach aufrüsten.


----------



## JimPanske (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Also ich bin mit meinem Onkyo Heimkinosystem vollstens zufrieden ..obwohl es mich nur 299€ gekostet hat !


----------



## Riezonator (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

soo hate heut mal die chance einen neuen Plasma etwas besser zu testen

dabei handelte es sich um den neuen "superflachen" TVs

und zwar den Panasonic TX-P46Z1 und ich muss sagen das es schon eine hammer teil ist und das mit nur 2,5cm tiefe (ganze 0,4mm "flacher" alsein Samsung LED TV ) 

naja Bildquali ist wie ein normaler Neo PDP aus der gleichen serie 

und Jetzt meine Frage an euch würdet ihr euch für einen auf preis auch eien super flachen oder interessiert es euch nicht ob es jetzt ca 10cm wie es standart ist oder würdet ihr viel mehr ausgeben nur damit es noch flacher ist??

PS:Naja morgen hab ich nochmal zeit ihn zu Testen also wer fragen hat immer her damit


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

vollkommen uninteressant obs jetzt 10cm oder weniger sind.... hauptsache es sind keine 70 zentimeter mehr.


----------



## crosser125 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Sehe ich auch so, ob nun 10 oder 2 cm ist doch völlig irrelevant. Ich hab ausserdem gehört, dass die Dinger trotzdem richtig schwer sein sollen. Das hätte vll. der einzige Vorteil sein können.

mfg crosser125


----------



## Riezonator (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

aber mal abgesehen davon das die verdammt dünn sind haben die die Bildqualität nochmal vebessern können und ich saß da gestern bei der Präsentation und ich hab den mund nicht mehr zu bekommen und als die den dann noch auuf geschrabt haben....

is schon erstaunlich was heutzutage so technisch möglich ist...

naja das der dann aber ca 5000 kostet (ca 4500 ohne Wireless HD) ist natürlich sehr heftig aber Man(n) kann sich schonmal gedanken machen was so in 3-4 Jahren das wohnzimmer schmückt 

achja apropos schmücken das ding ist design technisch der hammer abgesehen von den Lautsprechern die man abnehemen kann (und das sollte man auch tun)... aber dafür ist der Ton sehr gut Sowas hat man schon lange nicht mehr von einen Flachbildschirm "gehört" 

wie ist das bei den samsung LEDs?? haben die die Lautsrecher eigebaut??


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

wireless hd? warum sollte ich sowas brauchen? noch mehr elektrosmog in der bude?

davon abgesehen, zum thema samsung muss ich ja nix mehr sagen... steht ja in meiner sig.


----------



## Riezonator (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

jawoll 60GHz wireless 1080p xD

alternativ auch ein HDMI kabel das sogar im lieferumfang ist! xD

naja samsung baut halt alles aber nix richtig....scheiß TVs, scheiß Handys........


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Also ich habe nen 37" Plasma von Panasonic und der hat nen richtig gutes Bild bei Analog. Wenn ich mir da so die LCD Fernseher von Freunden und Bekannten ansehe bekomme ich immer Augenkrebs. Er hat zwar kein Full HD, aber das brauche ich eh nicht. Ich wollte mir demnächst endlich mal eine (vorerst?) Stereo Heimkino Anlage kaufen (Also 2 Standboxen und nen Sub). Das ganze sollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 400-500€ kosten. Könnt ihr mir da was gutes Empfehlen? Einen Verstärker bräuchte ich dann irgendwann auch noch, aber vorerst wird meine Phillips Stereoanlage herhalten müssen.


----------



## Jeezy (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

@ >>EraZer<<: Marke? Standlautsprecher? Wieso kein 5.1?


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



Jeezy schrieb:


> @ >>EraZer<<: Marke? Standlautsprecher? Wieso kein 5.1?



wenn er kein full-hd braucht, dann bestimmt auch kein 5.1 
purist oder sowas ähnliches.


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Zum Anfang reicht mir erstmal Stereo, da ich nicht den ganzen Tag DVD gucke und über das Fernsehen kein 5.1 gesendet wird.


----------



## feivel (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

kann das nachvollziehen...mir ist 5.1 jetzt nicht so wichtig.
fullhd ist zwar noch kein muss aber unbedingt geplant  während 5.1 wahrscheinlich nicht kommt...irgendwie will ich keine haufen an kabel


----------



## Riezonator (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

ich gucke Blu Ray zur zeit auch über stereo und da mein Logitech 2.1 System THX zertifiziert ist hört sich das auch besser an wie auf nem Billig 5.1 system 

PS: ich muss nochmal genau nach zählen aber ich glaube das der mensch nur zwei ohren hat


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



Riezonator schrieb:


> ich gucke Blu Ray zur zeit auch über stereo und da mein Logitech 2.1 System THX zertifiziert ist hört sich das auch besser an wie auf nem Billig 5.1 system
> 
> PS: ich muss nochmal genau nach zählen aber ich glaube das der mensch nur zwei ohren hat



1. Hat THX nicht viel über den Klang eines Systemes zu sagen.
2. Auch wenn der Mensch nur 2 Ohren hat, können diese aber sehr genau hören, von wo welcher Klang herkommt. Oder hörst du Klänge immer nur aus einer Richtung?

Nochmal zu 5.1: Ich finde es eigentlich nur für "Viel-DVD-Gucker" sinnvoll. Aber da ich mir vielleicht bald ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk für den PC holen will, wird das Stereo System vielleicht doch noch auf 5.1 geupdatet. Das ist ja alles kein Problem.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

THX ist sinnloses Marketing und bei Logitech erst Recht. Leute die immer mit dem THX zertifizieretn (Entschuldigung) Müll ankommen, sollten sich mal mehr mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Logitech hat im LS Bau nix drauf. Punkt.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> THX ist sinnloses Marketing und bei Logitech erst Recht. Leute die immer mit dem THX zertifizieretn (Entschuldigung) Müll ankommen, sollten sich mal mehr mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Logitech hat im LS Bau nix drauf. Punkt.



korrekt, thx ist reines marketing.


----------



## Jeezy (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> 1. Hat THX nicht viel über den Klang eines Systemes zu sagen.
> 2. Auch wenn der Mensch nur 2 Ohren hat, können diese aber sehr genau hören, von wo welcher Klang herkommt. Oder hörst du Klänge immer nur aus einer Richtung?
> 
> Nochmal zu 5.1: Ich finde es eigentlich nur für "Viel-DVD-Gucker" sinnvoll. Aber da ich mir vielleicht bald ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk für den PC holen will, wird das Stereo System vielleicht doch noch auf 5.1 geupdatet. Das ist ja alles kein Problem.


Wenn dann würd ich mir an deiner Stelle gleich das Concept R 2 von Teufel kaufen...

Super Optik und Sound für nur ca. 420€


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Neenee. Lieber kein Teufel . Für richtiges Heimkinofeeling lieber gleich ne Kombi aus Boxen von Quadral, Klipsch, Nubert, ... und ordentlichem Receiver .


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****

Sind Quadral gut? Mein Dad hat welche von der Firma. Kumpel von mir hat welche von Heco, klingen ganz gut.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Sind Quadral gut? Mein Dad hat welche von der Firma. Kumpel von mir hat welche von Heco, klingen ganz gut.



wasn das für ne frage... da könnte man ja gleich fragen ob alle vw's ordentlich sind?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Sind Quadral gut? Mein Dad hat welche von der Firma. Kumpel von mir hat welche von Heco, klingen ganz gut.


Quadral ist auf jedem Fall besser als viele Teufelsysteme. Außerdem tust du beim Kauf von solchen LS was für die Wirtschaft in deiner Umgebung (Quadral fertigt in Hannover ).


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Juli 2009)

Aso, na dann ist das ja doppelt gut. Kann ich mir dann auch die Anlage vor Ort abholen?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2009)

Da müsstest du mal Anrufen da. Die Nummer steht iwo auf der Website.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



nfsgame schrieb:


> Neenee. Lieber kein Teufel . Für richtiges Heimkinofeeling lieber gleich ne Kombi aus Boxen von Quadral, Klipsch, Nubert, ... und ordentlichem Receiver .



Für Filme sind die Teuflischen Berliner sicherlich was wert, aber bei Musik... eieieieieiei da gehen sie unter ohne Ende  Ich für meinen Teil steh vor nem anderem Problem: Ich weiß net, ob ich zuerst die Center oder die Rear´s von meinen Klipsch hol.... den Subwoofer brauch ich erstmal nicht, die Standboxen hauen auch so gut rein.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Juli 2009)

Ich würde als erstes die Rear's kaufen, weil du davon deutlich mehr mitbekommen wirst, als wenn vorne in der Mitte ein weiterer Lautsprecher steht.


----------



## Jeezy (20. Juli 2009)

was sagtn ihr zu diesen Quadrals?? Quadral Quintas 500 Kirsche - Quadral 5.0 Surroundlautsprechersystem| redcoon Deutschland
Der Preis ist echt heiß wenn man überlegt das das gleiche Set bei derHerstellerwebsite mit 699€ ausgewiesen ist?!?!


----------



## feivel (20. Juli 2009)

mir gefallen sie, ich mag das kirschholz, bin jetzt nicht so der spezialist, aber klingt ganz passend von den werten


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> Für Filme sind die Teuflischen Berliner sicherlich was wert, aber bei Musik... eieieieieiei da gehen sie unter ohne Ende  Ich für meinen Teil steh vor nem anderem Problem: Ich weiß net, ob ich zuerst die Center oder die Rear´s von meinen Klipsch hol.... den Subwoofer brauch ich erstmal nicht, die Standboxen hauen auch so gut rein.



freilich erst die rears... so hat ja mal auch alles angefangen.
dolby surround... bevor pro logic auf den markt kam.
hatte damals so nen schrottigen onkyo... war der vielleicht schlecht.


----------



## Jeezy (20. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> mir gefallen sie, ich mag das kirschholz, bin jetzt nicht so der spezialist, aber klingt ganz passend von den werten



Ja ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir das kaufe

Frage: bräuchte ich da noch zusätzlich einen Sub oder würden die Standboxen genügen?


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Juli 2009)

Den Sub kannste ja zur not immernoch nachkaufen!


----------



## Jeezy (21. Juli 2009)

ne ich mein ob solche Standboxen generell nen guten Bass habn


----------



## feivel (21. Juli 2009)

geschmacksache..... gibt durchaus boxen mit gutem tiefton


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Juli 2009)

Stimmt. Ich finde aber, dass sich Systeme mit einem externen Subwoofer einfach anders anhören als mit einem eingebauten. Ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## exa (21. Juli 2009)

heul!!!

mein heimkino ist gestorben, ich bekomm einfach kein ferienjob...


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino ***Diskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> freilich erst die rears... so hat ja mal auch alles angefangen.
> dolby surround... bevor pro logic auf den markt kam.
> hatte damals so nen schrottigen onkyo... war der vielleicht schlecht.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht 

Standboxen ham schon nen guten Bass, aber eben kein richtigen Tiefbass.


----------



## Apokalypsos (21. Juli 2009)

Jaaa, das liebe Geld. Ich bin tierisch froh über jedes Teil, das ich mir mal leisten kann.

Meine erste Anschaffung in Richtung Heimkino war ein 5.1 Set von Accura für sagenhafte 25€ bei Penny. Ich wusste damals nur leider nicht, das ich noch ein AV-Receiver brauche! 
Den gabs dann in der Bucht, irgendein flacher Sony für 100 €. Gepaart mit einer 70cm Röhre von Aldi war das mein eigenes Kino. 

Vor zwei Jahren kam dann mein Samsung LE-32 S62B, hat mich sauer ersparte 599 € gekostet (720p, ein HDMI) und beim analogen Kabel erstmal richtig frustiert, DVDs waren allerdings toll!

Naja, dann kam der PC ins Wohnzimmer, zocken auf 32" ist einfach genial! Anfang des Jahres flogen A/V Receiver und Boxen raus. 
Da DVDs & Musik über den PC laufen kamen Teufels ins Haus. Mehr war halt nicht drin, aber für mich reichts leicht, auch für Musik. 
Ich denke nicht, dass es in dieser Preisregion für mein Anwendungsgebiet etwas besseres gibt, 5.1 war Pflicht.

Seit einer Woche läuft eine betagte Terratec Cinergy1200 DVB-C Karte und jetzt macht Fernsehen auch wieder Spaß.

Nächster Halt: BluRay Laufwerk!

Mein Fazit: Man kann auch mit wenig Geld Spaß am Heimkino haben, denn auch Brüllwürfel machen für einen Laien einen guten Klang. 
Wenn ich natürlich eine 2000€ Anlage mein eigen nenne, sind diese Dinger wohl Mist. Klar, wenn ich Aston Martin gewohnt bin, fahre ich höchst ungern mit einem Golf...


----------



## Jeezy (21. Juli 2009)

Hi
hat jemand erfahrung mit dem HifiShopBerlin Online Shop

Die haben mir den Philips 42PFL7404H mit 5 Jahren garantie für 800€ angeboten


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Mein Fernseher hat einen eingebauten DVB T Tuner. Brauche ich dafür eine spezielle Antenne oder so, damit ich das empfangen kann? Ist das Bild besser als bei Analog?


----------



## Atel79 (22. Juli 2009)

nee du kannst eine stabantennne nehmen oder eine zimmerantenne da das bild digital ist sollte es besser sein als analog


----------



## Jeezy (22. Juli 2009)

aber bei DVB-T hast du in der Region Hannover/Braunschweig nur 27 Sender
DVB-T Programme - DVB-T PORTAL


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Juli 2009)

Also kann ich mir einfach eine normale DVB T Antenne kaufen? Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich?

Die reichen mir. Hauptsache Pro7, VOX, Kabel, MTV und Dmax


----------



## Jeezy (22. Juli 2009)

MTV haste bei DVB-T leider nicht


----------



## feivel (22. Juli 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...er-ati-4850-kein-hd-nur-800x600-moeglich.html

um auch heimkino zu haben bitte um hilfe in diesem thema


----------



## feivel (23. Juli 2009)

sooo nachdem ich eine lösung gefunden hab, bin ich dem heimkino schon einen schritt näher...die stereoanlage muss wieder verkabelt werden, danach fehlen noch schöne möbel, aber ich denke das wird ganz schick, das blueray bild ist schon mal richtig nett


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juli 2009)

@feivel:

Was das wohl rechts unten auf dem Bild ist...


----------



## feivel (28. Juli 2009)

die muss da stehen..die gehört zu nem guten film/frühstück/mittagessen/abendessen/und überhaupt zwischendurch bei mir dazu


----------



## master11 (30. Juli 2009)

Was habt ihr eigendlich für erfahrungen mit hirsch ille gemacht?
Also ich mache mit denen gerade seeeeeehr schlechte erfahrungen mit denen.


----------



## Batas (31. Juli 2009)

Selber hab ich Canton Boxen (5.1) mit nem Panasonic DVD-Spieler (DVD-XV10) und aus dem gleichen Hause meine Reciever (SA-XR10).


Mein Dad hat Boxen von Gaithein und DVD-Spieler, Stereo-Verstärke und Digital-Verstärker von T&A. Im Verbund mit einem Macrosystem-Reciever (digital über Sat) macht das an unserem 42"-Zoll Panasonic Plasm eine gute Figur.


----------



## Jazzman (3. August 2009)

Hi
so ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe^^
wie kann ich nen aktiv Subwoofer an nem AV Receiver anschließen?
(Noname SUB...Yamaha RX-V663)


----------



## Stormbringer (3. August 2009)

Jazzman schrieb:


> Hi
> so ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe^^
> wie kann ich nen aktiv Subwoofer an nem AV Receiver anschließen?
> (Noname SUB...Yamaha RX-V663)


und zuhilfenahme des manuals sollte das gelingen.


----------



## Jazzman (3. August 2009)

öhm jaor^^
dachte aktive bräuchten nen adapter oder sowas, also einfach an den Preout anschließen?


----------



## rebel4life (3. August 2009)

Sofern der bereits über einen Tiefpass verfügt kannst du den (aktiven) Subwoofer daran ohne Probleme anschließen, wenn er keinen hat, wirst du es schon hören.


----------



## feivel (10. August 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> sooo nachdem ich eine lösung gefunden hab, bin ich dem heimkino schon einen schritt näher...die stereoanlage muss wieder verkabelt werden, danach fehlen noch schöne möbel, aber ich denke das wird ganz schick, das blueray bild ist schon mal richtig nett




vielleicht habt ihr ja nette empfehlungen was ich so an tvmöbel kaufen könnte, bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts passendes gefunden.

untergebracht werden muss auf jeden fall verstärker + plattenspieler und fernseher + antenne. alles andere ist nicht zwingend
vielleicht hat jemand eine empfehlung?

fänd ich echt gut 
etwas liebäugeln tu ich vor allem mit echtholzmöbel
mit glasracks kann ich nicht sooo viel anfangen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sowas in der art wäre schön. breiter wäre durchaus ok, und ohne türen bevorzugt. der fernseher ist ein 42". verbildlichen kann man das sich im bilderthread


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2009)

Eine sehr günstige Alternative gibt es bei der Ikea. Nennt sich "Lack".

Hier mal ein Post mit einem Bild dazu, wie das ausschaut. Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490

Da ich ein relatives breites Zimmer habe, habe ich einfach zwei der TV-Bänke nebeneinander gestellt (3m breit insgesamt) und eine dritte ohne Füße oben drauf gestellt.


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2009)

Hat hier niemand Ikea Dioder oder sehr helle LEDs zu verschenken? 

Will mir nämlich auch so etwas wie das Ambilight bauen, aber die LEDs sind das teuerste. -.-


----------



## feivel (10. August 2009)

spannplatten/ikeazeugs möcht ich eigentlich nicht mehr...
find das zeug so klumpig und unschön nach einer weile...sollte schon echtholz sein


----------



## feivel (10. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Hat hier niemand Ikea Dioder oder sehr helle LEDs zu verschenken?
> 
> Will mir nämlich auch so etwas wie das Ambilight bauen, aber die LEDs sind das teuerste. -.-


 

sowas wie?
wie hast du das geplant? einfach nur allgemein beleuchtet oder schon anhand des bildes in den passenden farben?


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Hat hier niemand Ikea Dioder oder sehr helle LEDs zu verschenken?
> 
> Will mir nämlich auch so etwas wie das Ambilight bauen, aber die LEDs sind das teuerste. -.-



Wie willstn das bauen?? so was wär für meinen Viewsonic net schlecht... am Tv hab ich Ambilight ja schon


----------



## feivel (10. August 2009)

ich will n schritt für schritt tagebuch 
tvmodding ist mal was anderes ;()


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2009)

Atmolight. Die Elektronik ist kein Problem, bis auf die Mikrocontroller und einen IC für USB (das Teil kostet fast 5€ -.-) bekomm ich das alles im Geschäft, nur die LEDs fehlen noch. Die USB Variante des Atmolights kann man jedoch nur bauen, wenn man gut löten kann und vor allem Platinen ätzen kann.

Bilder vom Bau kann ich keine machen, denn das wäre a) langweilig und b) darf ich im Geschäft gar nicht Fotografieren.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Atmolight. Die Elektronik ist kein Problem, bis auf die Mikrocontroller und einen IC für USB (das Teil kostet fast 5€ -.-) bekomm ich das alles im Geschäft, nur die LEDs fehlen noch. Die USB Variante des Atmolights kann man jedoch nur bauen, wenn man gut löten kann und vor allem Platinen ätzen kann.
> 
> Bilder vom Bau kann ich keine machen, denn das wäre a) langweilig und b) darf ich im Geschäft gar nicht Fotografieren.



Scheißt dir wohl wegen 5€ ein??   Das mit dem Löten is kein Ding, einzig ätzen könnte problematisch werden......


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2009)

Ich hab alle ICs schon.  Der IC, der 5€ kostet ist aber etwas komplizierter zu verbauen, denn es ist ein SMD IC...Zum Glück gibts in der AWS SMD Lötspitzen, Hohlkegelspitzen und wenn die Pins ganz nah beieinander sind, dann kann ich immer noch ins Lötlabor. 

Platinen werde ich dann in ein paar Wochen ätzen.


----------



## feivel (11. August 2009)

klingt interessant
ein bild vom ergebnis muss aber drin sein


----------



## feivel (20. August 2009)

sonen schwarzen glaskopf hab ich auch noch


----------



## Schrumpelratte (21. August 2009)

ich denke mal is auf meine bilder bezogen  hab meinen gratis im bundle mit dem kopfhörer bekommen (uvp 59,90€ )

irgendwie finde ich diese getrennte aufteilung von bildern + diskussion schwachsinnig... zwar sieht man im bildertread dann nur bilder, auf der anderen seite haben dann aber die comments nur schlechten bezug auf das eigentliche bild! außerdem entstehen in gemischten bildertreads oft spontane bilder dank der gerade laufenden gesprächen was ich wesentlich interessanter finde


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2009)

Der Diskussionsthread füllt jetzt allein schon 9 Seiten. Jetzt schau mal, wieviel Seiten der normale Thread hat. Das wäre schlichtweg einfach nur unübersichtlich.


----------



## superman1989 (21. August 2009)

also ich hab nen 42 zoll von Philips und ne 5.1 Anlage von LG mit digital in und 4 grossen stehboxen!

einfach PC ran und dann kann man alllllles machen , Zocken , filme gucken , Videos anschauen 

also kino brauch ich nicht mehr ^^^


----------



## feivel (21. August 2009)

kino hat trotzdem auch was sehr geiles.. 
aber zeig mal bilder


----------



## Schrumpelratte (21. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Der Diskussionsthread füllt jetzt allein schon 9 Seiten. Jetzt schau mal, wieviel Seiten der normale Thread hat. Das wäre schlichtweg einfach nur unübersichtlich.



es währe unübersichtlich wenn man wirklich nur die bilder sehen will! aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt das schon mindest die doppelte anzahl an bildern vorhanden währe wenn man diskutieren dürfte! du musst ja nur mal in den anderen foren schaun 3dc oder hifi...


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2009)

Wenn man dann bezüglich der Diskussion eine Antwort schreiben will, darf man dann ewig warten bis ne Seite mit 100 Bildern geladen wurde, was? >.<


----------



## Schrumpelratte (21. August 2009)

also ich sag mal das die seiten weniger bilder haben mit diskussion als ohne! wenn der thread jetzt so weiter geht, dann ist es irgendwann mal soweit das die leute mit langsamer inet verbindung verkackt haben! der tread wird seite für seite nur noch aus bildern bestehen und wenn du dann hier gerade eine diskussion zu einem heimkino hast und dann erstmal 10std laden musst bevor du das bild siehst, is das mMn einfach bescheuert! wenn aber diskussionen mit im bilderthread sind dann ist das alles etwas verteilter über die seiten...
vielleicht sollten wir über das thema mal eine umfrage im forum machen


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. August 2009)

Da stehst du aber alleine da... Der diskussionsthread ist perfekt, also lassen wirs so, wie es ist. Über sowas kleines regen sich manche auf...


----------



## feivel (23. August 2009)

gehts jetzt bitte hier wieder über die heimkinos?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. August 2009)

Hallo die Herren,
ich hoffe ich kann hier mal kurz ne Frage einwerfen, da ich dafür nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte. (Sagt bitte gleich Bescheid falls ich damit hier falsch bin)

Und zwar möchten wir uns nen neuen Fernseher anschaffen, folgende Einsatzgebiet:
-normal Fernsehen
-Filme schauen (Blue-Ray über PS3)
-gelegentliches zocken, kann aber sehr stark zunehmen wenn GT5 rauskommt

Habe mich schon "etwas" belesen wodurch ich mittlerweile auch offen für Plasmas bin.

Sollte haben:
-ab 40" (lieber mehr)
-guter Soundausgang (um später warscheinlich nen Teufel-Soundsystem nachzurüsten)

Den Rest lass ich euch entscheiden, will damit nicht die nächsten Seiten füllen sondern paar Konkrete Ansagen von Leuten die sich mit der Materie besser auskennen.

Achso, Budget: wenns geht natürlich so günstig wie möglich, aber nicht "Billig"
Aufjedenfall im 3stelligen €-Bereich, um die 800 wäre ok


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. August 2009)

Also, ein guter Soundausgang... kauf dir später einen AV Receiver, davon hast du viel mehr, weil du dann die PS 3, den TV usw. anschließen kannst. Die Gibts schon ab 300 € (z.B. Denon 1509 oder 1610). Als TV wäre wohl ein 42 Zöller gut, 47 Zöller für 800 € werden schwer ^^. Empfehelnswert sind die meisten Geräte von Philips, Sony und Panasonic... als Beispiel der hier: Link.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. August 2009)

Ja das mit dem Sound war unüberlegt, merkte ich auch später, da er ja nicht aus dem TV sondern aus der PS3 bzw. Receiver kommt. Habe, wie erwähnt, mich eigentlich schon für Teufel entschieden wenn der am Sound aufgerüstet wird in Verbindung mit der Decoderstation denke ich.

Danke für den Link, Philips gefällt mir sehr aber das P/L zählt bei mir, das heisst, bin eigentlich Markenungebunden und es sollte gutes Allroundpaket sein. Muss keine Superneuen Features haben und keine Kinderkrankheiten, also relativ ausgereift.
Wie wichtig ist 100Hz, Full HD, Reaktionszeiten und diese ganzen Marketingbegriffe?
Gibt es da paar einfache Punkte die man sich merken sollte, so ne Art Faustregel?
Möchte nicht am falschen Ende sparen, denn das Gerät sollte min. 4 Jahre laufen und zuverlässig sein.


----------



## Riezonator (24. August 2009)

ich empfehl dir gleich mal 2

nummer 1 

riesig dafür nicht so gut ausgestattet (50 Zoll/127cm)

TV-Geräte - Viera Plasma TV - TX-P50S10E - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich

steht gerade so bei 1050€


nummer 2

"kleiner" aber dafür sehr gut ausgestattet (optischer Tonausgang/Internet zugang)

TV-Geräte - Viera Plasma TV - TX-P42G15E - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich

ca 1070€

- also mal zum allg. bei dir würde ich nen Plasma schon empfehlen da du spielst und filme schaust

- ansonnste was anderes als FullHD kommt nich in Frage

Was guckts du TV?? DVB-S/C/T oder analog kabel??


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. August 2009)

Ja ... 50" wär natürlich hammer ....
Schöne Geräte.
Habe hier DVB-S, wohne sehr ländlich und abgelegen (Pizzaservice kommt mit Navi)
Hier gibt es auch kein DSL, weswegen Internetfunktionen eigentlich nicht benötigt werden.
Der UMTS-Stick reicht grade fürs einfache Standartsurfen.

Lohnt sich schon nen HD-Receifer oder ist das Programmangebot noch zu gering?

Ich hörte mal das Plasmas für Konsole eher nicht geeignet sind, ist das noch so?


----------



## rebel4life (24. August 2009)

ARD, ZDF und Arte bekommst du so per Schüssel rein, die gibts in HD, bei anderen Sendern siehts da recht mager aus.


----------



## Riezonator (24. August 2009)

also der TX-P42G15 den ich dir empfohlen hab hat nen HD sat receiver schon drinnen da kannste dir die gedanken UND das Geld sparen

Und da der GW10 (G15 ohne internet aber mit SAT) gerade 100€ teuer ist würde ich dir doch den G15 empfehlen

Plasma und konsole ist besser meiner meinung nach da du keinerlei verzögerungen hat (Reaktionszeiten/input Lag)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. August 2009)

Der intregierte SAT-Receiver ist natürlich nen ganz dickes Plus, kein extra Gerät/Fernbedienung rumstehen/liegen, allerdings ganz hart mit meinem geplanten Budget.
Was ist mit den vermeintlichen Angeboten von "Real&Co", generell nicht zu empfehlen oder kann man da mit Glück nen Schnäppchen machen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. August 2009)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Der intregierte SAT-Receiver ist natürlich nen ganz dickes Plus, kein extra Gerät/Fernbedienung rumstehen/liegen, allerdings ganz hart mit meinem geplanten Budget.
> Was ist mit den vermeintlichen Angeboten von "Real&Co", generell nicht zu empfehlen oder kann man da mit Glück nen Schnäppchen machen?



Ganz schlecht. Angebote alá Aldi taugen nichts, deine angepeilten 4 Jahre wirst du so in den Wind schreiben können ^^

Der Philips ist von der P/L her wirklich gut, 100 Hz sind ne gute Technologie um Bewegungsunschärfe zu vermeiden, die 76xx Serie besitzen keine 100 Hz, dafür aber Ambilight, welches besonders bei dem weiblichen Volk gut ankommt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. August 2009)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht mit den Discountern.
Philips hats mir auch sehr angetan, bin mit meiner Philipsröhre auch hochzufrieden, leider nicht mehr up to date und die PS3 kann ihr Potential nicht zeigen.
Aber ich bin für alles offen wenn die Leistung stimmt.

Ok, denke mal das 100Hz und Full-HD drin sein MÜSSEN. Schnelles Menü und Umschalten ist auch wichtig wobei letzteres ja vom Receiver abhängt falls kein Interner vorhanden ist.


----------



## Riezonator (24. August 2009)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Der intregierte SAT-Receiver ist natürlich nen ganz dickes Plus, kein extra Gerät/Fernbedienung rumstehen/liegen, allerdings ganz hart mit meinem geplanten Budget.


 
naja noch einen monat dann passt das^^

ansonsten gibts den auch als 37 lcd für ca 900 (TX-L37GW10)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. August 2009)

Ne Ne, das muss jetzt sein, sonst steck ich die Kohle ins Motorrad,Garten oder PC.
Das mit dem Fernseher haben wir uns schon im März vorgenommen und jetzt wo sich der Sommer langsam dem Ende neigt hätten wir von der Glotze mehr. 
An 37" hab ich auch schon gedacht, wäre aber eher ein Kompromiss welchen ich bereuen würde und nicht mit glücklich werde würde auf dauer genau wie mit meinen Schnellschuss mit dem "alten" X3


Edit,
habe gefunden beim M-Markt TX P42 GW10 für unter 1000, dann den TX P42 S10E,online, für nicht ganz 700 (S10E hört sich abgespeckt an?!) und nen Philips 42 PFL8654H auch beim M-Markt im 3stelligen €-Bereich


----------



## Riezonator (24. August 2009)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> S10E hört sich abgespeckt an


 
ja ist der einsteiger FullHD mit 400Hz SFD und ohne SAT-Tuner

Der GW10 (und der G15) hat 600Hz und SAT Tuner und das Neue NeoPDP

Edit:
http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/Produkte/Flachbildfernseher/NeoPDP+Technologie/VIERA+NeoPDP+%E2%80%93+Die+neue+%C3%84ra+des+Heimkinos/2196890/index.html#anker_2196890


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. August 2009)

Wenn es nen Panasonic wird dann der TX-P42 S10E, klasse Preis. Ich denke mit dem fahr ich ganz gut.
Nun nochmal schaun was es noch so gibt, bis zum Wochenende habe ich noch Zeit.
Ich danke schonmal sehr, bin doch schon etwas schlauer geworden bin aber weiterhin für Vorschläge zu haben

Edit:
Was ist mit Sharp, Samsung & Toshiba? Gibs von denen brauchbare Modelle?


----------



## feivel (27. August 2009)

ich mag die toshiba ganz gerne...

mein heimkino/mediacenterpc wurde heute von 750 gb auf ein zusätzliches terabyte erweitert


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. August 2009)

Suche beendet, danke für Tipps in die (hoffe doch) richtige Richtung.
Den PX-P42 S10E habe ich Mittwochabend mit der BD "Unsere Erde" bestellt.
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, kommt aber nicht mehr vorm Weekend ... leider.

Mach mir schon Gedanken fürs 5.1, vielleicht da jemand ne Empfehlung,bis 300€ ?
Bin eigentlich schon fest auf Teufel eingefahren aber habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Surroundsound und muss mich immer auf die Beurteilungen und Tests verlassen .....


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

Tests sind schon mal ein großer Fehler bei Lautsprechern.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Tests sind schon mal ein großer Fehler bei Lautsprechern.


... nur wenn man sie nicht korrekt interpretiert.

@singlecoreirgendwas: probehören.
willst du neben surround/ht noch musik damit hören, dann lieber was anderes als teufel.
budget?


----------



## rebel4life (28. August 2009)

Die meisten Tests bestehen leider nur aus "bei Klassik klar erkennbare Instrumente/Stimmen, bei Rock schwächelt die Box" usw., das haben die Tester mit *ihren* Ohren so empfunden, jeder hat jedoch andere Ohren, sprich für den einen kann sich die Box grausam bei Klassik anhören, dafür aber bei Rock punkten. Deshalb schreibe ich auch, dass Tests bei Lautsprechern nicht sonderlich viel bringen. Probehören ist da wesentlich wichtiger und aussagekräftiger.

Selbst wenn es Diagramme bzw. Frequenzgänge gibt kann man damit nicht viel anfangen, denn der eigene Raum ist nie so aufgebaut wie der Testraum und zudem werden wohl einige bereits an der log. Skalierung scheitern.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. August 2009)

@rebel: Stimmt natürlich, Aber man kann sie ohne Probleme als Anhaltspunkte nehmen, man muss nur wissen, dass eben nicht alles gold ist was glänzt, als Negativbeispiel hau ich mal wieder areadvd in die Runde. Wenn ein Test z.B. aussagt: ,,...besitzt einen präzisen Bass und direkte Spielweise.." dann heißt dass nicht: der haut dir die Ohren weg, sondern ist eher einer, der direkt und ehrlich spielt und dabei beim Bass auch kräftig zuschlägt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. August 2009)

@ Stormbringer bzw. all
Das 5.1 zum Filme schaun, auch mal zocken aber wohl eher GT5 wenn draussen ist, also keine Shooter. 

Sollte bei BDschaun schon sehr kräftigen Klang haben ohne das Teil auf 3viertel aufdrehen zu müssen.

Dachte ans Concept E-300 oder gibt es was vergleichbares/besseres für unter 300€ ??


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. August 2009)

Da wären passive Systeme mit Receiver /Verstärker besser, aktive sind im Heimkinobereich nicht wirklich viel wert. Überleg es dir nochmal, besser etwas mehr zu investieren, immerhin behält man Boxen lange.


----------



## Vasili8181 (28. August 2009)

Hat man beim abspielen von full hd (blu-ray)filmen oben und unten einen schwarzen balken?

Mein Monitor W2453TQ hat 1920x1080
das bild ist auch nicht wirklich klar.

DH-401S mit GTX285 und Corel WINDVD 9 update

Ich brauche prof. HILFE
DANKE

ich beiss schon in die tischkante


----------



## rebel4life (28. August 2009)

Das kommt immer auf den Film an. Bei einem 16:9 Film wirst du keine Balken sehen. Bei einem 21:9 Film schon, das ist aber das klassische Kinoformat.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. August 2009)

@Devil96
Wo unterscheiden sich die Systeme (aktiv/passiv)? Oder wie unterscheidet sich ihre Arbeitsweise?
Welchen Grund gibt es das ein hochwertiges 5.1 Set wie das "Concept E-300 Digital" nicht optimal für meine Zwecke ist aber am PC überragende Leistung bieten soll ?

Sorry wegen den ganzen Fragen aber mir ist es wichtig dir Grundlagen zu verstehen.


----------



## Sash (28. August 2009)

aktiv sind boxen mit eingebauten verstärkern usw, die verbindest du mit der soundkarte und strom. passive brauchen einen extra verstärker bzw receiver. für heimkino und ps3 wäre meiner meinung nach ein passives besser, wie zb einen denon 1610 oder1910 als receiver mit 5.1 bzw 7.1, und als boxen vielleicht theater 1 oder 2, oder so.. wenn du mehr musik hörst vielleicht auch eher eine ganz andere firma.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. August 2009)

Vom Physikalischen her ist mir schon klar wo sich passiv und aktiv unterscheidet ich dachte eher an technische Details, wie schon gesagt, wie unterscheiden sich die Funktionsweisen der beiden Systeme?? Verarbeiten die ihre Daten unterschiedlich oder wie??

Nein, ich höre keine Musik, aufjedenfall nicht freiwillig


----------



## Sash (28. August 2009)

ähm, ist das nicht gravierend genug das aktive verstärker haben, und passive nicht?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die meisten Tests bestehen leider nur aus "bei Klassik klar erkennbare Instrumente/Stimmen, bei Rock schwächelt die Box" usw., das haben die Tester mit *ihren* Ohren so empfunden, jeder hat jedoch andere Ohren, sprich für den einen kann sich die Box grausam bei Klassik anhören, dafür aber bei Rock punkten. Deshalb schreibe ich auch, dass Tests bei Lautsprechern nicht sonderlich viel bringen. Probehören ist da wesentlich wichtiger und aussagekräftiger.
> 
> Selbst wenn es Diagramme bzw. Frequenzgänge gibt kann man damit nicht viel anfangen, denn der eigene Raum ist nie so aufgebaut wie der Testraum und zudem werden wohl einige bereits an der log. Skalierung scheitern.



genau das meinte ich mit "interpretieren"... wenn ein LS im test durchfällt, kann man sich wohl das probehören sparen - aber in den fachzeitschriften fällt kaum ein LS durch. ansonst ist das alles nur ein anhaltspunkt, kann zur vorauswahl dienen.


----------



## Sash (29. August 2009)

aber es ist ja nicht so das die tester IMMER um welten daneben liegen. also mehrere tester unterschiedlicher zeitschriften. und da hör ich lieber auf deren urteil als auf das von rebel. die machen das beruflich und haben einige ls mehr gehört als wir je hören werden.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. August 2009)

Im Grunde genommen ist es mir egal wie die Geräte arbeiten, ob passiv oder aktiv, wichtig ist mir das sich es gut anhört. Und das aktive Set von Teufel hat halt nen attraktiven Preis.

Aber wenn das aktive nix ist fürs Wohnzimmer (warum auch immer) dann muss ich halt etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 
Aber erstmal kommt die Panaglotze am Montag ..... freu !!
Soundanlage is eh erst für Nov. geplant, bis dahin kann ich ja noch genug Eindrücke sammeln


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. August 2009)

@Sash: Da geb ich dir Recht, als Anhaltspunkt kann man die schon nehmen, aber ein Probehören it bei solchen Mengn an €uros Pflicht 

@singlecoreplayer: Preis ist wirklich NIE alles, bitte glaub das einfach. Wenn du dir nen günstigen Receiver holst, wie eben der geniale 1610 oder der 1509 (Billig zur Zeit) hast du viel mehr Einstellngsmöglichkeiten. So misst der sich ein auf dein Zimmer, korrigiert die Entfernung der LS zur Hörposition, hat nen Tuner (bei aktiv gehts ja nicht^^), verwaltet sämtliche Zuspieler... Insbesondere wenn du dir ein neuen TV holst, ist eine gute Anlage das große i-Tüpfelchen. Das E300 als "Heimkino" ist eine Beleidigung, Brüllwürfel mögen für den PC ausreichen, aber doch nicht bei so einem TV....

Als Boxen kann man so wählen: Mehr Musik --> Standlautsprecher, mehr Filme --> Regalboxen mit Subwoofer...


----------



## feivel (30. August 2009)

das letzte heimkino lite von pegasus finde ich alles andere als prickelnd für 4900 euro müsste für mich optisch und funktional weit mehr drin sein


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. September 2009)

Hallo an alle Heimkinofreunde 

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Ein Freund von mir hat einen LED-TV 7090 von Samsung und ne PS3 Slim, des weiteren ein Teufel Concept E MPE(momentan in seinem Arbeitszimmer am PC). Ich habe mich lange nicht mit solchen Sachen beschäftigt, denn meine letzte Konsole war ein NES
Er möchte die PS3 und den Fernseher mit 5.1 Sound ausstatten. Er hat auch noch einen Technics Baustein, den er vielleicht mit einbinden möchte oder braucht man da diese Steuerdingsbumms von Teufel? Wie kann man das Alles kostengünstig, schnell und am Besten realisieren?

Edit: Die genaue Bezeichnung vom Technics Receiver habe ich gerade nicht da, soll aber fast 10 Jahre alt sein!? Hat aber Dolby Digital...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## insekt (8. September 2009)

Also was manche so als "Heimkino" bezeichnen...
Das von Basshammer ist wirklich mal der "Hammer" aber bis auf ein oder zwei andere hab ich da nichts sehen können was irgendwas mit "Kino" zu tun hat.


----------



## feivel (8. September 2009)

schöne heimkinos kosten nunmal geld...
brauchen platz
und viel zeit

hat nicht jeder.....


----------



## cane87 (8. September 2009)

... und ein gut ausgebautes Heimkino benötigt idR auch gut gestimmte Nachbarn bzw. ein eigenes Haus. 

Hat auch nicht jeder .

Würde ich mein System noch weiter aufstocken, hätte ich glaube ich entgültig mit dem Mieter unter mir verkackt. Bin so schon froh, dass er sich noch nicht über meinen 30er Sub beschwert hat ^^.

@Insekt: Darf ich mein System denn schon als Heimkino bezeichnen oder ist das auch noch unter deinem Niveau?  (siehe Sysprofile)

@all: Darf man im Heimkino-Bilderthread auch noch mal Fotos hochladen die schon mal im Sound-Bilderthread gepostet wurden oder werd ich dann gesteinigt? ^^


----------



## cane87 (8. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Heimkinofreunde
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hi,

wenn dein Kumpel einen vollwertigen 5.1 Receiver hat, dann einfach die Satelliten vom Teufel System an den Receiver klemmen, Subwoofer einzeln an Subwoofer-Out des Receivers. Dann PS3 optisch oder coaxial an den Receiver anschließen und schon sollte alles laufen. Sollte dem Receiver jedoch ein digitaler Eingang oder Subwoofer-Out fehlen wirds komplizierter. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal in Erfahrung bringen was das alte Technics-Schätzchen alles drauf hat


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2009)

Technincs hat nur einen AV-Receiver gebaut der je in DE verkauft wurde. Den haben meine Eltern und ich kann nur sagen: Der ist echt mies . Für Filme wo eh keiner Zuguckt geht detr ja noch aber soblad es ernst werden soll dann . Fängt schon damit an das aus den hinteren Boxen nur Rauschen und ab und zu nen bisschen Sound kommt .


----------



## feivel (16. September 2009)

ok....das heimkino von rebel4life würd ich jetzt tatsächlich nicht zu heimkinos zählen


----------



## rebel4life (16. September 2009)

Auf dem Bild steht der Monitor ja auch nicht im "Heimkino" sondern bei meinem Bruder. Das ist ein Unterschied. 

Da gibts nen tollen Subwoofer und 2 Frontboxen, wenn ich 2 Rücklautsprecher nutzen wollte, müsste ich den Raum umstellen und dazu hab ich keine Lust. Vieleicht findest du Bilder von meinem Heimkino weiter vorne im Thread, mit 19" CRT halt.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. September 2009)

trotzdem, ein pc-monitor hat doch nun wirklich nix mit heimkino zu tun.


----------



## feivel (16. September 2009)

nein..das ist nicht wirklich ein heimkino..auch nicht mit 19" crt 

es ist ein kleiner monitor


----------



## rebel4life (16. September 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...638-der-heimkino-bilderthread-06072009085.jpg

Das ist aber dann Heimkino, nicht wahr?


Muss es ein Fernseher sein, damit man Filme drauf anschauen kann? Wusste ich gar nicht.  Bei mir ging das bis jetzt auch so und ein 2m Bild auf 3-4m Sitzabstand ist auch nicht gut für die Augen...

Ich glaub ich mach am WE noch Bilder, damit das manchen vieleicht klarer wird.


----------



## feivel (16. September 2009)

naja...ich finds halt nich so gemütlich zu mehrt auf einen kleineren monitor zu schauen..aber film schauen kann natürlich auch auf einem kleinen notebook zb. spass machen..is für mich halt aber kein heimkino, nix für ungut


----------



## rebel4life (16. September 2009)

24" sind finde ich nicht gerade klein.

Für "große" Filmeabende wird eh ein Beamer genutzt, aber da lohnt sich das aufbauen so gut wie nie und der kann auch nur 1280x1024...


----------



## feivel (16. September 2009)

na dann wär das aber interessant zu sehen 
und ne normale dvd wenn kein blu-ray genutzt wird hat eh ne niedrigere auflösung als 1280x1024 also warum nicht...


----------



## rebel4life (17. September 2009)

Mal schauen, wann ich wieder Zeit für nen Filmeabend hab, erst dann kann ich die  Bilder mit Beamer machen, aber die Leinwand vom Diaprojektor meines Vaters stellt ein ziemlich gutes Bild dar, mit der ist es sogar möglich, dass man sie als "Rückprojektionsleinwand" nutzen kann.


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Spärlich? Das sind Canton GL300. Wohl etwas teurer gewesen als wie die heutigen Brüllwürfel. Der Subwoofer wurde berechnet und ist verschraubt&verleimt (sogar von ner Schreinerei zugesägt, war komplett kostenlos inkl. Holz  ), nicht nur schäbig zusammengeschraubt. Der schlägt locker die 300€ Subwoofer, glaubs mir...

Ich dachte mal, dass es einen Diskussionsthread und einen Bilderthread gibt. Wenn jetzt der Herr Erazer sein Kommentar in den Bilderthread schreibt und ich ihn darauf hinweiße, dass er im falschen Thread ist, dann ist man selbst gleich der "böse", oder?

Nenne mir doch mal die Definition von Heimkino, ich bin mir sicher, dass es da keine Anforderungen wie 100m² Raum, 7.1 Sound, min. 2m Leinwand gibt. Jeder definiert Heimkino unterschiedlich. Für den einen sind 100€ Boxen mitsamt einem 17" Monitor bereits Heimkino, für die anderen geht es da erst mal los, dass es ein TV sein muss und kein PC Monitor sein darf, obwohl man den Tuner bei Satellit nicht braucht und deswegen gleich nen PC Monitor nehmen kann.

In ein paar Wochen kommt eh noch ein Atmolight dazu, dann wird der "Heimkinoeffekt" noch besser, das geht halt leider nur mit nem PC. Schon doof wenn man dann nicht gerade nen Philipps Fernseher hat, sondern nur einen von z.B. Samsung...


----------



## Stormbringer (19. September 2009)

mir ist die definition egal - im endeffekt ist ein 24" monitor und ein teufel CEM o.ä. kein heimkino.

nach meiner höchst persönlichen und nicht masgeblichen meinung, erfordert ein heimkino sogar zumindest einen beamer (solange die tv's nicht endlich mal eine ordentliche größe erreichen). ein 40" - 50" tv ist für KINO zu klein. kino ist was großes.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. September 2009)

Jeder definiert eben Heinkino anders. So ist das nunmal. Für mich ist mein 37 Zöller unterste Lade, um das als Kinio durchgehen zu lassen. Es müssen ja auch die finanziellen Mittel da sein, Jede Blu-Ray geht ins Geld. Als Azubi mir so einen *guten* 52 Zöller in meinen 10 m² zu integrieren wird ein wenig schwiereig ^^.


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Deiner Meinung nach erfordert ein Heimkino also einen Beamer. Wieso hast du dann bei einem, der etwas vorher im Bilderthread seinen 37 oder 42"er am Bett fotografiert hat nicht gesagt, dass das kein Heimkino sei?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...524-der-heimkino-bilderthread.html#post922133

Wenn dir die Definition egal ist (bzw. es letztendlich keine gibt), wieso schreibst du dann, dass das kein Heimkino sei? Mir ist es in der Hinsicht egal, was andere dazu meinen (ist ja meine Sache, was ich als Heimkino definiere), aber es geht auch ums Prinzip - wieso wird bei mir das bemängelt und bei jemand anderst nicht?


----------



## Riezonator (19. September 2009)

schön das mein bild hier als negativ beispiel die runde macht =/

naja aber warum nennt man dann den thread nicht einfach um:
"wie schaut ihr filme" Bilder Thread 

oder 

Movie Hardware Bilderthread

damit auch alle streiterein beendet sind und wir mal wieder zu sinvollen diskusionen zu kommen!?


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Fühl dich geehrt. 

Ich wollte es nicht als Negativbeispiel bringen, sondern als Argument für mich, dass nicht alle nen Beamer haben oder brauchen. Ich kann auch für Filmeabende nen Beamer ausleihen, alles kein Problem, jedoch müsste ich dann das Zimmer für nen Film umstellen - sprich den auf dem Bild hinter dem großen Tisch erkennbaren Tisch um 90° Drehen, damit die Front Boxen auf den Hörer gerichtet sind - dann würde aber wieder das Hifirack und der Subwoofer Probleme machen, wie du siehst geht das halt nicht bei allen.

Geht vieleicht in nem Raum, der nur als Filme Raum eingerichtet ist, aber bei mir dient der Raum halt für den PC, Filme und auch für Elektronik - Sortimentskästen sind halt nicht all zu leicht unterzubringen bei den ganzen E Reihen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. September 2009)

Also für mich ist ein Heimkino alles über einem 32" Fernseher und einer eigenen Anlage daran.


----------



## insekt (20. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Geht vieleicht in nem Raum, der nur als Filme Raum eingerichtet ist, aber bei mir dient der Raum halt für den PC, Filme und auch für Elektronik - Sortimentskästen sind halt nicht all zu leicht unterzubringen bei den ganzen E Reihen.


 
Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach Heimkino. Ein extra Raum im eigenen Zuhause der nur zum Filmeschauen gedacht ist.


----------



## feivel (20. September 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach Heimkino. Ein extra Raum im eigenen Zuhause der nur zum Filmeschauen gedacht ist.


 

in manchen städten von der miete her nicht wirklich möglich O_O


----------



## insekt (20. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> in manchen städten von der miete her nicht wirklich möglich O_O



Deswegen ist es ja auch ein Privileg ein Heimkino sein eigen nennen zu dürfen.
Widrige Bedingungen sind kein Grund einen Gaul als Goldesel zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Bond2602 (20. September 2009)

Wisst ihr was für mich Heimkino ist?

24" mit ps3 und Beyerdynamic dt770 mit zwischengeschalteter Stereoanlage als "Kopfhörerverstärker".

Da ich hier absolut garnicht laut (nen Film in normaler Lautstärke wie im kino wär schon zu laut, geschweige denn mal ein vernünftiges PS3 Spiel) hören kann, helfe ich mir mit guten Kopfhörern aus . Und wenn ich schon Kopfhörer nehmen muss, kann ich auch nen PC bildschirm nehmen, Auflösung ist gleich, entsprechender Abstand wie beim normalen PC zocken/surfen und dann hab ich mein Heimkino


----------



## exa (21. September 2009)

so wirds bei mir leider auch enden...


----------



## rebel4life (21. September 2009)

Ein Kumpel von mir könnte ein nettes Heimkino, welches fast Kinomaße erreicht einrichten - wäre nur mit vielen baulichen Maßnamen verbunden - bei dem sind 2 Dachböden a 300-400m² noch nicht belegt, nur steht da halt lauter Graffel.


----------



## feivel (21. September 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es ja auch ein Privileg ein Heimkino sein eigen nennen zu dürfen.
> Widrige Bedingungen sind kein Grund einen Gaul als Goldesel zu bezeichnen.


 

 ...


----------



## Stormbringer (21. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach erfordert ein Heimkino also einen Beamer. Wieso hast du dann bei einem, der etwas vorher im Bilderthread seinen 37 oder 42"er am Bett fotografiert hat nicht gesagt, dass das kein Heimkino sei?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...524-der-heimkino-bilderthread.html#post922133
> 
> Wenn dir die Definition egal ist (bzw. es letztendlich keine gibt), wieso schreibst du dann, dass das kein Heimkino sei? Mir ist es in der Hinsicht egal, was andere dazu meinen (ist ja meine Sache, was ich als Heimkino definiere), aber es geht auch ums Prinzip -* wieso wird bei mir das bemängelt und bei jemand anderst nicht?*



um deine frage zu beantworten: man muss ja nicht alles kommentieren. es diente nur als beispiel.


----------



## exa (22. September 2009)

meiner Meinung nach gehört zu einem Heimkino ein Beamer...

warum??? öhm mal überlegen... schon mal im Kino gesessen und auf ein 10m Diagonale-LCD gestarrt???^^

man sollte also zwischen einem Heimkino und einer "Filmanlage" (so nenn ich das) unterscheiden...
der Begriff Heimkino impliziert nunmal, das es ein Kino im Kleinformat ist, was ohne Beamer nunmal nicht gegeben ist.

Deswegen heißt es beim Heimkinoprojekt auch wenn schon dann richtig, demnach ist das geplante Budjet für mein Heimkino bei 5000 Euro (Beamer+Leinwand und Sound); das ganze natürlich im eigenen Raum, wobei das nun nicht gegeben sein muss, es gibt auch tolle Heimkinos die in Wohnzimmer integriert sind...


----------



## Stormbringer (22. September 2009)

exactly my thoughts.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> , es gibt auch tolle Heimkinos die in Wohnzimmer integriert sind...


So hab ich das vor, leider fehlt momentan noch das Geld, aber das kommt . Und zwar MIT Beamer, sonst ist es auch nach meinem Gedankengang nur eine "Filmanlage" und KEIN HK .


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. September 2009)

Wollte mir demnächst die Heco Victa 700 Standlautsprecher und ein Subwoofer der gleichen Serie holen. Was haltet ihr von den Lautsprechern?


----------



## crosser125 (23. September 2009)

> Wollte mir demnächst die Heco Victa 700 Standlautsprecher und ein Subwoofer der gleichen Serie holen. Was haltet ihr von den Lautsprechern?


Wenn du den Platz hast und die stellen kannst, dann sind das für die Preisklasse sehr gute Lautprecher. 
Mein Tip: anhören! Und zwar verschiedene Lautsprecher!


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. September 2009)

Welcher Verstärker würde denn dazu gut passen? Wollte so bis 300€ ausgeben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. September 2009)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie verschieden die Menschen sind. 
Für mich z.B. ist etwas mit Kopfhöhrern und 24 " LCD kein Kino (Sry Bond ^^, ist net böse gemeint), auch mein 37 er ist so gesehen zu klein. Aber es muss bei mir auch kein Beamer sein, man sollte sich ja auch die Frage stellen, ob man denn sowas braucht. Filme z.B. guck ich seeehr selten, nur Games zock ich viel also ist ein Beamer Verschwendung  Aber jedem das Seine.
Ist ja wie mit den Autos: Der eine ist mit nem 3er Golf für 1k€ zufrieden, der andere brauch unbedingt nen Bugatti Veyron für über 1 Million €  

@Erazer: ein Denon 1509 oder der 1610 reicht da ohne Probleme


----------



## crosser125 (25. September 2009)

Was solls denn sein? Ein 5.1-Receiver oder nur Stereo?
Ich hab die Victas am Yamaha RX-V 463 hängen. H/K-AVR liefern sehr guten Klang, die von Marantz ebenfalls.
Kommt drauf an welche Features du willst, Anschlüsse, Ton über HDMI, Eingänge, USB, Scaler etc.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. September 2009)

Also eigentlich würde mir Stereo schon reichen, da ich sowieso nicht immer DVD's mit 5.1 Sound schaue.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich haben einen Technics SADX750, bei dem allerdings der rechte RS nicht mehr funktioniert! Reparatur ist zu teuer und der Händler hat mir folgenden empfohlen:
Denon AVR-1610 schwarz oder gibt es Vergleichbares für weniger Geld?

Für Blu - Ray sorgt ne PS3Slim  an nem Samsung Fernseher. Boxenset habe ich von Teufel, noch zum noch 6 Wochen Probehören. Teufel Konzept 30. 
Ich weiß, absolutes Einsteigersystem, aber das wäre das System! Absoluter Schrott???
Was meint ihr? 

1. Receiver kaufen?
2. Boxen zurückschicken, also keine 5.1 System aufbauen und noch warten
3. Canton Movie CX?

Danke


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

Der 1610er ist nicht schlecht, ein 1910er wäre natürlich noch besser.


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. September 2009)

Also der Reciver wurde mir ja auch schon empfohlen.
Zu den Lautsprechersystem von Teufel: Ist auf alle fälle schonmal besser, als wenn du über den Fernseher hörst.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, lieber auf Stereo umzusteigen und das Geld dann in gute Standlautsprecher (+ eventuell Subwoofer) zu investieren, außer du guckst fast nur DVD's mit 5.1 Sound.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. September 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten....
Ich wollte ja eigentlich meinen alten Technics halt mit 5.1 Einsteigerboxen beschallen, aber nach vielen Aussagen sollte ich das Teufelsystem wieder zurückschicken. Das 16/10 wäre im moment die absolute Schmerzgrenze. ich weiß auch, dass es für viele Ohren schmerzhaft ist, das Kompakt 30 überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen. Aber als Einstieg in das 5.1 Klangerlebnis kann es doch nicht so weit entfernt sein oder etwa doch...

Dann fehlt für mich jede Daseinsberechtigung solcher Systeme, wenn die soooo schlecht sein sollen!?


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. September 2009)

Es kommt dabei immer auf den eigenen Anspruch an! Nicht jeder braucht eine Anlage weit über 1000€. Die Kompakt Anlage von Teufel ist doch nicht schlecht als Einstieg. Du musst für dich entscheiden, wie wichtig dir der Sound ist und auch mal darüber nachdenken, wie oft du diesen benutzt.


----------



## Sash (26. September 2009)

naja zum tv schauen reichst.. nur man dürfte es nicht heimkino nennen.
ich würd da den denon 1910 mit nem 7.1 boxenset für ca 800€ vorziehn, dazu nen 46" led.. ab da darf man es heimkino nennen. erst ab dem 1910 hat man "echte" 7.1, mit dolby hd haste nicht gesehen irgendwas formate..


----------



## Stormbringer (27. September 2009)

"echte 7.1"?

mein tipp zu diesem thema, spart euch das. ich hatte eine 7.1 anlage und ich fand das dargestellte bild schlechter als bei 5.1.
ich denke das ist eine mogelpackung, es gibt immer noch kaum filme die nativ einen ton mitbringen der 7.1 unterstützt...


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. September 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> "echte 7.1"?
> 
> mein tipp zu diesem thema, spart euch das. ich hatte eine 7.1 anlage und ich fand das dargestellte bild schlechter als bei 5.1.
> ich denke das ist eine mogelpackung, es gibt immer noch kaum filme die nativ einen ton mitbringen der 7.1 unterstützt...



So siehts aus! Sowas ist meiner Meinung nach nur sinnvoll, wenn man einen sehr großen Raum hat, bei dem der Abstand der vorderen und hinteren Lautsprechern sehr groß ist, sodass die 2 weiteren Lautsprechern diesen Raum sinnoll ausfüllen.


----------



## rebel4life (27. September 2009)

4.1 ist doch eh am besten. 

Jedenfalls muss ich mal den alten Marantz richtig herrichten, dann hab ich 4.1. Für 5.1 bräuchte ich noch nen Lautsprecher, der nicht zu den anderen passt, sprich das ist dann schlechter...


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. September 2009)

Ja 4.1 reicht meistens auch vollkommen. Ich finde, dass der Center sowieso keinen wirklichen Vorteile bringt.


----------



## rebel4life (27. September 2009)

Wenn dann müsste man gleich 6.1 machen, sprich hinten noch nen zusätzlichen Center, aber eigentlich reichen 2 Lautsprecher für die Ortbarkeit vorne und hinten vollkommen aus, irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass der Center gut aufgestellt werden muss, ansonsten würde er das Klangbild nur verschlechtern.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

Der Center ist im Grunde nur da, weil meistens das Stereodreieck nicht exakt auf den Hörplatz ausgerichtet ist. Wenn mehrere Leute den Film anschauen, kann nur einer immer den optimalen Hörplatz besetzen. Der Rest "schaut in die Röhre".


----------



## Bond2602 (27. September 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie verschieden die Menschen sind.
> Für mich z.B. ist etwas mit Kopfhöhrern und 24 " LCD kein Kino (Sry Bond ^^, ist net böse gemeint)



Ich finde das auch nicht optimal, nur das ist schon das maximale, was ich hier in meiner Situation erreichen kann 

Ich hätt auch lieber was größeres mit dicker 5.1 Anlage  

Also, ich kann dich verstehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. September 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich in richtigen Kinos? Sind das da x.x Anlagen oder sind die Lautsprecher, die neben einem an der Wand hängen alle zusammengeschaltet, sodass da überallder gleiche Klang raus kommt?


----------



## Stormbringer (27. September 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ja 4.1 reicht meistens auch vollkommen. Ich finde, dass der Center sowieso keinen wirklichen Vorteile bringt.



doch, um sprache wiederzugeben ist ein center ideal.


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich in richtigen Kinos? Sind das da x.x Anlagen oder sind die Lautsprecher, die neben einem an der Wand hängen alle zusammengeschaltet, sodass da überallder gleiche Klang raus kommt?


Im Grunde genommen ist das ein per Soundprozessor hochgerechneter 5.x-Stream. Ähnlich wie jetzt der 11.2-Modus bei Aktuellen AV-Receivern.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

stimmt nicht ganz.. die haben teilweise 16.3 systeme oder mehr. und einige filme bringen das.. zb star wars auf dvd ist dd ex, 6.1. aber viele sind noch 5.1, selbst auf den blu rays. aber es gibt auch schon viele die haben dolby true hd mit 7.1. nur eben auf blu ray, nicht auf dvd.


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2009)

Darum schrieb ich ja auch "Ähnlich" .


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

bei denon zb, in der absoluten referenz klasse, gibts nen avr receiver mit 9.3, incl. thx ultra 2 zertifikat. das ding hat schon seine darseinsberechtigung, nur kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten.
ich zb würde mir den 1610 von denon nicht holen, da er die neuen formate wie dts hd oder dolby tru hd mit 7.1 NICHT unterstützt. und ich aber gerne filme so sehen/hören würde. deswegen den 1910 der alles unterstützt.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. September 2009)

ein  "thx ultzra 2" zertifikat hat durchaus wert... für den verkäufer. 
der käufer hat eher.... nichts davon.


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2009)

Der 4810 (Noch nicht auf der Denonseite, erst bei der IFA vorgestellt) soll richtig gut sein. Bin mal gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. September 2009)

THX ist sowieso der größte Schwachsinn. Das einzig gute daran, ist der "Trailer"


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

ne, das hat schon sinn... und klar, es kostet geld. aber wenn ichs mir leisten könnte würd ichs mir holen.


----------



## 4clocker (27. September 2009)

Über Sinn und Unsinn von THX lässt sich glaubig ewig streiten. Zu den größten Blödsinn zählen für mich aber THX-Fernseher! Die Teile schneiden in den meisten Test schlechter ab als "normale" LCD`s oder LED`s. Wozu also haben die Dinger dann ein THX Zertifikat!? Wenn ein Fernseher ein THX Logo trägt dann erwarte ich eigentlich ein absolutes High End Gerät und nichts aus der Mittelklasse.

Welcher ist besser,  Denon 1910 oder Onkyo 607?


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

nenn mir mal ein gerät mit thx, mit link bitte..


----------



## rebel4life (27. September 2009)

THX sagt nicht, dass das Teil sehr gut ist, sondern nur, dass es gewisse Anforderungen erfüllt. 

Dabei vergessen viele, dass auch ein Gerät ohne THX diese Anforderungen problemlos bewältigen kann, nur hat das Teil halt keinen Aufkleber, welcher unnötig viel Geld kostet.

Mehr dazu gibts im Hifi Forum.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

das stimmt.. aber denon gefällt mir auch so ganz gut.


----------



## 4clocker (27. September 2009)

> THX sagt nicht, dass das Teil sehr gut ist, sondern nur, dass es gewisse Anforderungen erfüllt.
> 
> Dabei vergessen viele, dass auch ein Gerät ohne THX diese Anforderungen problemlos bewältigen kann, nur hat das Teil halt keinen Aufkleber, welcher unnötig viel Geld kostet.


Yo das stimmt. Man sieht das THX auf dem Gerät steht und nimmt deshalb an das es besonders gut/besser als die Konkurenz ist


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> nenn mir mal ein gerät mit thx, mit link bitte..


XXL-TEST: Panasonic Full-HD-Plasma TX-P54Z1E -  die neue Messlatte bezüglich Bildqualität und Multimedia? (24.09.2009)


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

Bei allen Blu-ray-Testbeispielen kristallisierte sich das THX-Bildprogramm als exzellente Lösung heraus. So beispielsweise bei "Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels" - hier beweist der TX-P54ZE seine Extraklasse schon in der Anfangssequenz, als sich die beiden übermütigen jungen Pärchen eine Wettfahrt mit einer Limousine aus dem Armee-Konvoi liefern. So wird die Spiegelung des Hot Rod in der sich drehenden Chromfelge der Limousine erstklassig wiedergegeben - die gleichmäßige Bewegung des Rades kommt optimal zur Geltung. Auch die Gesichter der Protagonisten überzeugen rundherum. Die Hautfarben sind hervorragend getroffen, und die Hautoberfläche erscheint detailliert gezeichnet, aber nicht künstlich überschärft. Als der Konvoi mit den Gannoven in Richtung der AREA 51 abbiegt, ist der Panoramaeindruck des Bildes auf Referenzlevel. Der Zuschauer kann tief ins Bild hineinschauen und sieht auch die hintersten Bildebenen noch klar und deutlich. Alle Bewegungen der Fahrzeuge verlaufen vorbildlich ruhig und fließend. Kein Detail flimmert oder zittert - eine so enorme 24p-Bildstabilität haben wir bislang nur sehr selten gesehen. Als die Armeefahrzeuge am Tor zum geheimen Army-Arreal ankommen, beweist der Z1 erneut seine Fähigkeit, einen enormen 3D-Effekt bereit zu stellen, die gesamte Landschaft wirkt weitläufig, man kann eine genaue räumliche Zuordnung vornehmen. Als sich der Anführer der gewaltbereiten Schergen bückt, zeigt der TX-P54Z1E die Stiefel und den Unterboden in großartiger Detaillierung. 

Gesamtnote Bild Blu-ray in Relation zu Gerätekategorie und Preisklasse: Hervorragend - perfekt.

Der Panasonic TX-P54Z1E setzt neue Maßstäbe bei den Flachbildschirmen und rechtfertigt seinen enorm hoch liegenden Kaufpreis durch exorbitant gute Leistungen in allen relevanten Wertungsdisziplinen. Das Bild besticht gerade im THX-Modus durch enorme Ausgewogenheit und ist damit der visuellen Perfektion nochmals ein gutes Stück näher gekommen. Der Video-EQ ist zwar nicht übertrieben üppig, aber praxisgerecht ausgestattet. Schwarzwert, Kontrast, Detailwiedergabe, Farbtreue und Bildtiefe setzen neue Maßstäbe. Das herausragende De-Interlacing und das praktisch fehlerllose, exzellente Upscaling sind weitere Bausteine, die die Ausnahmestellung des Panasonic wirkungsvoll untermauern. Die eingebaute Multi-Tuner-Einheit ist dem TX-P54Z1E auf dem Weg zu höchsten Test-Weihen kein Hindernis, denn auch sie reiht sich mit vorzüglichen Leistungen nahtlos ein. Multimedia bestechen Bedienbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit, auch die Wireless HD-Übertragung funktioniert exzellent und ohne Ausfallerscheinungen. Optisch begeistert das Plasma durch die elegante Optik und die enorm geringe Bautiefe. 

^^und jetzt sag nochmal was gegen thx.. auch wenns teuer ist und nur ein logo, aber für fetisch wie mich eben genau das richtige. fehlen nur noch die 6200€....


----------



## Stormbringer (28. September 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ^^und jetzt sag nochmal was gegen thx.. auch wenns teuer ist und nur ein logo, aber für fetisch wie mich eben genau das richtige. fehlen nur noch die 6200€....



LOL... nix kapiert. 
für mich sind fetische übrigens immer noch diese kleinen urwaldbewohner bei diablo 2...


----------



## feivel (28. September 2009)

Fetischismus (zu Fetisch) bezeichnet:

    * Verehrung bestimmter Gegenstände im Glauben an übernatürliche Eigenschaften, siehe Fetischismus (Religion)
    * eine Form der Sexualität, die sich auf bestimmte Gegenstände richtet, siehe Sexueller Fetischismus
    * die Verkehrung eines gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisses von Menschen in ein Verhältnis von Dingen, siehe Warenfetischismus


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> Fetischismus (zu Fetisch) bezeichnet:
> 
> * eine Form der Sexualität, die sich auf bestimmte Gegenstände richtet, siehe Sexueller Fetischismus


 
^^das trifft es wohl ganz gut. star wars auf dem tv zu schauen MUSS einfach besser als sex sein. jeder der das anzweifelt ist kein echter kerl.

na ok, sex mit asiatischen zwillingen könnte da vielleicht dran kommen. aber nur VIELLEICHT.

ungefähr jetzt dürfte selbst der letzte trottel erkannt haben das ich nen knall hab..


----------



## feivel (28. September 2009)

sex mit siamesischen asiatischen zwillingen? 


naja..jedem das seine...ich mag das thx logo halts aber für überbewertet..selbst ein billiges logitech 5.1 set gibts mit thx logo


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

ja aber das ist in ner anderen liga, die unterscheiden sich ja zwischen home-cinema und multimedia.. kleiner unterschied..

und ne, siam muß nicht sein..


----------



## 4clocker (28. September 2009)

> und jetzt sag nochmal was gegen thx.. auch wenns teuer ist und nur ein logo, aber für fetisch wie mich eben genau das richtige. fehlen nur noch die 6200€....


Ok THX
...ich darf ja gar nicht meckern, auf meinem Receiver ist auch n THX Logo


----------



## rebel4life (28. September 2009)

Im Kino ist es ganz nett, zu Hause ist es aber furzegal.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. September 2009)

Da zieh Ich doch Sex so nem schnöden Fernseher vor, Ich glaub kaum dass ein Fernseher... sagen wir mal feucht werden kann ^^
@topic: THx ist und bleibt sinnfreies Marketing, wobei man sinnfrei nicht ganz so unterschreiben kann, immerhin gibts ja viele Leute di sich nur wegen so nem Logo ein Gerät kaufen... 
Und Star Wars ist ja wohl die dümmste Filmreihe, die es jemals gegeben hat...


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2009)

Devil96, da bin ich vollends deiner Meinung  .


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. September 2009)

Ihr kommt aber auch vom Thema ab​


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

ich habe ein X240 von Logitheck den hier http://cifra.by/files/images/Logitech_X_240.jpg

aber das teil ist kein Heimkino..... ich will einen  Kurz gesagt einen Besseren.

meine Grenze liegen bei 200€.

Könnt ihr mit damit weiterhelfen?


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. September 2009)

Möchtest du Lautsprecher für den PC oder den Fernseher?


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Möchtest du Lautsprecher für den PC oder den Fernseher?



hm......

Stimmt ja der Fernsehen braucht auch welche.....

wie  wärs mit  beide?


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. September 2009)

Also willst du ein Set für beides haben oder 2 unterschiedliche Systeme?

PS: 200€ werden da für was vernünftiges lange nicht reichen.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Möchtest du Lautsprecher für den PC oder den Fernseher?





»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also willst du ein Set für beides haben oder 2 unterschiedliche Systeme?
> 
> PS: 200€ werden da für was vernünftiges lange nicht reichen.



imoment ist PC wichtiger, weil ich mir eventuell auch ein Bluray Laufwerk besorgen möchte. (aber erst später)


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. September 2009)

Willst du am PC nur Spielen und Musik hören oder auch richtig Filme gucken?


----------



## der Türke (29. September 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Willst du am PC nur Spielen und Musik hören oder auch richtig Filme gucken?




Alle 3 nur Spielen tu ich häufiger brauch dafür auch ein Richtigen Subwoofer der es Krachen lässt.
Ich denk mal mit den Blu ray Laufwerk wird sich mein Film Erlebnis auf den Pc vervielfachen. (http://www.hiq24.de/xtc/Laufwerke/Blu-ray-ROM)

Und die Lautsprecher müssen bei hohen Tönen auch mitmachen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. September 2009)

Also wie schon gesagt, wirst du mit 200€ warscheinlich nicht auskommen, gerade wenn es um Filme geht solltest du dir schon ein Säulen System kaufen.


----------



## 4clocker (29. September 2009)

Oh ja, Säulen kann ich dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen!
Bis vor ein par Tagen hatte ich noch Zwei-Wege Regal Lautsprecher mit nem 16er als Front-Lautsprecher und war eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden damit aber meine neuen Standboxen klingen einfach um Längen besser.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. September 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also wie schon gesagt, wirst du mit 200€ warscheinlich nicht auskommen, gerade wenn es um Filme geht solltest du dir schon ein Säulen System kaufen.



Hmm... da sollte man nochmal nachhacken.

Säülensysteme wie von Teufel als Beispiel sind "nur" Satelittensysteme. Die sind eben für Filme meist gut geeignt, meistens wegen dem Subwoofer.

Für Musik sind aber echte Standlautsprecher besser, welche mit viel Volumen und Bass aufwarten können.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. September 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Hmm... da sollte man nochmal nachhacken.
> 
> Säülensysteme wie von Teufel als Beispiel sind "nur" Satelittensysteme. Die sind eben für Filme meist gut geeignt, meistens wegen dem Subwoofer.
> 
> Für Musik sind aber echte Standlautsprecher besser, welche mit viel Volumen und Bass aufwarten können.



völlig korrekt - dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was für mich Heimkino ist?
> 
> 24" mit ps3 und Beyerdynamic dt770 mit zwischengeschalteter Stereoanlage als "Kopfhörerverstärker".



Ich hoffe, ich habe dir den Mund nicht all zu wässrig gemacht, als du etwas bei mir verweiltest  Wenn du das Rollo komplett herunter lässt und dazu sämtliche Lichtquellen erlischen, macht man sich schnell keinen Kopf mehr, ob man vor einer 24 oder 46 Zoll Kiste hockt.

Zwar schätze ich mich glücklich, damals in mein kleines, bescheidenes Heimkino investiert zu haben, nur machen sich jetzt schon einige Nachboten breit. Die 32 Zoll Flimmerkiste im Wohnzimmer hat üble Probleme mit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung, sodass ich mir ein kleines finanzielles Polster anlegen muss, um mir voraussichtlich im ersten Drittel nächstes Jahres eine andere Glotze zulegen zu können.

Ich hoffe stark darauf, dass die LED-Backlight-Technik bis dahin aus den Kinderschuhen ist und die Fernseher sich auch im erschwinglichen Bereich eingependelt haben.

Außerdem hat sich mein Subwoofer vor einigen Wochen selbst einen Knall verpasst. Selbstverständlich ein paar Monate nach Ablauf der Herstellergarantie, womit eine Reparatur ironischerweise -nur- einen Bruchteil des Lautsprechersystemwertes entspricht.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. September 2009)

Wenn ich ne PS3 Slim per HDMI an nen Denon 1610 bzw. 1910 anschließe, was stelle ich bei den beiden Werten im PS3 Menü ein?

Bitstream oder lineare PCM? Und bei Soundverbindung dann logischerweise HDMI,ne ?!


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. September 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Hmm... da sollte man nochmal nachhacken.
> 
> Säülensysteme wie von Teufel als Beispiel sind "nur" Satelittensysteme. Die sind eben für Filme meist gut geeignt, meistens wegen dem Subwoofer.
> 
> Für Musik sind aber echte Standlautsprecher besser, welche mit viel Volumen und Bass aufwarten können.



Ich meinte damit auch Säulen aus Holz mit Volumen.


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit auch Säulen aus Holz mit Volumen.


Also Standboxen .


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also Standboxen .



Ja!


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne PS3 Slim per HDMI an nen Denon 1610 bzw. 1910 anschließe, was stelle ich bei den beiden Werten im PS3 Menü ein?
> 
> Bitstream oder lineare PCM? Und bei Soundverbindung dann logischerweise HDMI,ne ?!



Also, bei der PS 3 stellst du die auf ,,Bitstream", wenn der Denon das Signal dekodieren soll. Soll die PS 3 dass übernehmen, so wählst du PCM 

@Strombringer: Lob von höchster Stelle ^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Denon macht das aber sicher "besser" als die PS3Slim oder?


----------



## exa (1. Oktober 2009)

ich würde sagen ja!!!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

Denkst du, dass es so ist? Oder ist es denn wirklich so?


----------



## Sash (1. Oktober 2009)

sagen wirs so, ps3 ist von sony, sony macht eigentlich nur müll. denon hat thx lizensierte receiver, die immer wieder als referenz gelten. noch fragen?


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2009)

Aaarrgghh! Schonwieder dieses THX-Gerede . Selbst Denon "kauft" sich nur das Logo damit die sich das draufpappen können.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal checkst du es nicht? Der THX Aufbepper sagt nur, dass das Gerät mehr kostet als wie eins mit den gleichen Leistungen ohne THX Aufkleber...


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2009)

Sag ich ja  .


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

@nfsgame: Du bist Fünzehn? Wohnst du schon alleine, wenn du Wohn-, Schlafzimmer und ein "Büro" hast? 

Irgendwie bringt mich euer "THX-Streit" nicht weiter...
DENON Deutschland | THX Ultra-Zertifikat


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Du bist Fünzehn? Wohnst du schon alleine, wenn du Woh-, Schlafzimmer und ein "Büro hast?
> 
> Irgendwie bringt nicht weiter
> 
> DENON Deutschland | THX Ultra-Zertifikat



Ob etwas ,,beser" oder ,,schlechter" dekodirt werden kann, nun ja... Ich bezweifel das mal. Aber slebst wenn, einfach probiern. kann Ja nix schiefgehen.

PS: Diese hirnlose THX Gelaber brint mich noch zur Weißglut ^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

@Devil: Wie gesagt, morgen wird gekauft...der 1610 oder der 1910, ich weiß es einfach noch nicht....


----------



## Sash (1. Oktober 2009)

nimm den 1910, sonst hast du nicht die volle unterstützung der neuen hd formate.
und thx bei denon ist schon einiges. sonst würde es nicht heissen das diese modelle referenz wären. aber naja, alles nur nörgler weil sie es sich nicht leisten können.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2009)

In aller Regel, sind die "Referenz" Modelle ohnehin mit allen Extras ausgestattet. Ob nun 100 € mehr oder weniger für ein 2.000 € AVR macht den Bock nun auch nicht mehr fett. Da kann man auch noch eine reine Marketing Lizenz noch dazu packen.

THX ist im Grunde auch nix anderes als eine bestimmte Equalizer Einstellung gepaart mit einer bestimmten Farbeinstellung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

Keiner der Beiden kostet annähernd 2000€!? 


AVR 1610: 369€
AVR 1910: 499€


----------



## Sash (1. Oktober 2009)

ja, die beiden haben auch kein thx. gibt aber modelle von denon, die kosten um die 7.000€, und die haben thx ultra 2.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

Falsch, der 1910 hat THX

Edit: sorry verguckt...


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Du bist Fünzehn? Wohnst du schon alleine, wenn du Wohn-, Schlafzimmer und ein "Büro" hast?


Nein, ich habe ein komplettes Stockwerk in unserem Haus für mich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Keiner der Beiden kostet annähernd 2000€!?
> 
> 
> AVR 1610: 369€
> AVR 1910: 499€



Was willstn für ne Anlage anklemmen?? Der 1610 reicht den meisten aus, zudem die PS 3 die HD Tonformate ja eh NUR selber sekodieren kann -> bei dem Fall is nen Receiver für DolbyTrueHD sinnfrei. 
Und der THX Mist ist einfachn nur Unfug, für Leute mit geringem Ego zum Pushen am Stammtisch scheints ja aber zu reichen... (Boaaahhh, du hast ne THX-Anlage! WOW! ^^) Nunja


----------



## exa (2. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Was willstn für ne Anlage anklemmen?? Der 1610 reicht den meisten aus, zudem die PS 3 die HD Tonformate ja eh NUR selber sekodieren kann -> bei dem Fall is nen Receiver für DolbyTrueHD sinnfrei.



hä??? oben schreibst du irgendwie was anderes, was ich meine richtiger ist...



Devil96 schrieb:


> Also, bei der PS 3 stellst du die auf ,,Bitstream", wenn der Denon das Signal dekodieren soll. Soll die PS 3 dass übernehmen, so wählst du PCM


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Oktober 2009)

exa schrieb:


> hä??? oben schreibst du irgendwie was anderes, was ich meine richtiger ist...



Nee... das mit dem Bitstream war ja für ,,normale" Dolby Digital Signale gedacht, die HD Tonformate rückt die PS 3 net raus...


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier: Onkyo TX SR 507 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik ?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Nee... das mit dem Bitstream war ja für ,,normale" Dolby Digital Signale gedacht, die HD Tonformate rückt die PS 3 net raus...


So falsch ist das nun auch wieder nicht . Die Slim kann nämlich auch DD+/THD usw als Bitstream ausgeben.


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2009)

denoch würd ich mir direkt den 1910 holen und alles soundtechnische den denon überlassen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Oktober 2009)

Hät Ich ja damals schon gewusst, dass die normale PS 3 die HD Infos net ausgibt, hät Ich mir den 1909 sparen können- dann hätte ich einfach zum 1709 greifen können


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Oktober 2009)

Was sagt ihr denn jetzt zu dem Reciver?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. Oktober 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr denn jetzt zu dem Reciver?


Ist der Vorgänger zum Gegenstück vom 1610, von der Ausstattung her gesehen...


Nochmal an Alle :

War gestern im Hifi Laden um die Ecke. Stand vorm 1610 und vorm 1910...Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden....

Was meint ihr?

@Devil96:

Die PS3 Slim kann kein Dolby True HD? Macht das dann nicht der Denon?


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Oktober 2009)

Klare Sache: 1610. Oder magste meinen 1909 haben mit 3 Jahren Garantie (gekauft im Mai 09) ?

Edit: lt. nfsgam soll dir Slim Dolby True HD ausgeben können, aber : was willste für ein Soundsystem anschließen?? Um Unterschiede zw. 1610 und 1910 raushören zu können benötigst du ein System weit über 2000 €!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. Oktober 2009)

Also laut PS 3 Verpackung, kann sie Dolby True HD!?

Nein, aber danke 

Wieso klare Sache?


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Also laut PS 3 Verpackung, kann sie Dolby True HD!?
> 
> Nein, aber danke
> 
> Wieso klare Sache?



Siehe oben! Denon Verstärker haben von Haus aus schon nen guten Klang, weswegen der Unterschied zw. den beiden Nur Nuanchen betragen wird. Die PS 3 kann lt. Verpackung das HD Signal SELBEr dekodieren, aber nicht zwangsläufig als Datenstrom ausgeben.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Klare Sache: 1610. Oder magste meinen 1909 haben mit 3 Jahren Garantie (gekauft im Mai 09) ?
> 
> Edit: lt. nfsgam soll dir Slim Dolby True HD ausgeben können, aber : was willste für ein Soundsystem anschließen??* Um Unterschiede zw. 1610 und 1910 raushören zu können benötigst du ein System weit über 2000 €!*


Naaajaaaaaaaa.
Oder ganz einfach eins mit nem schlechten Wirkungsgrad .


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naaajaaaaaaaa.
> Oder ganz einfach eins mit nem schlechten Wirkungsgrad .



Was soll denn der Wirkungsgrad mit dem Klang der Verstärker zu tun haben??


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja, das der mit der geringeren Ausgangsleistung bei hohen Pegel schneller aufgibt. Und DAS hört man. Die Klangbühne wird eindimensional, der Bass weicht auf, die Höhen können anfangen zu schreien oder es kommt schlicht und einfach zu Clipping. Und bei einem eher günstigerem AV-Receiver und Boxen mit niedrigem Wirkungsgrad (unter 85dB/w/m) passiert das schneller als einem lieb ist .


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Wirkungsgrad mit dem Klang der Verstärker zu tun haben??



Sehr viel, zusammen mit dem Signalrauschabstand beziehungsweise dem Faktor S/N kann der Wirkungsgrad deutlich unterschiede beim klang bedeuten. 
Und zwar beim Hintergrundschrauschen.


Das ganze verhält sich so ( komplett vereinfacht ausgedrückt ) 
Der Signalrauschabstand gibt S/N bei 100% leistung an. Betreibt man nen Verstärker unter den 100% leistung ist der Faktor S/N schlechter.
Hat man jetz Lautsprecher mit sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad dann sind die hintergrundgeräusche auch deutlich wahrnembarer. 

Das ganze kann man auch selbst berechnen aber die formel dazu hab ich im schlauen buch stehen. 

Auf jeden fall sollte man dem Verstärker und der gewünschen Hörerlautstärke entsprechend den Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher beachten für uneingetrübten klanggenus. Dazu sollte man auch das clipping beachten und natürlich den Klirrfaktor vom Verstärker. 

Aber das sind alles Faktoren wo sich der 0/815 Hörer garnicht interesiert, weil man sich da wirklich bisl tiefgründig mit befassen muss um diese ganzen zusammenspiele zu verstehen.


@NFSGame das was du beschreibt trifft eher auf den Klirrfaktor hin, aber auch hier ist wieder das zusammenspiel mit Wirkungsgrad ausschlaggebend. Der Klirrfaktor gibt an wie stark ein Transe anfängt den klang zu verfälschen und zu klirren und kein dampf mehr aufbauen kann. Ist der Klirrfaktor hoch sollte man besser nicht voll aufdrehen und speaker mit hohen wirkungsgrad nutzen. Ist der Klirrfaktor niedrig kann man ruhig auch mal im oberen 3/4 Leistungsbereichs des Amps musik geniesen und auf boxen mit niedrigen wirkungsfaktor zugreifen ( und nicht vergessen den Faktor Signalrauschabstand zu berücksichtigen ) Richtig gute Amps haben meist nen klirrfaktor 2-3 stellen hinter dem Koma, vorallem macht sich das bei alten Class A bemerkbar, z.b mein Technics klirrfaktor 0.007% und der is nen 81er Bj, schaust dir heutige Amps an die so in der 300€ preisklasse liegen hast meist nen klirrfaktor von 1-0.5% teilweise aber auch schon bei deutlichen 5-10% bei 5.1 Amps.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2009)

Nagut, danke das du mich berichtigt hast , wieder was dazugelernt^^ .
Mein Kenwood ist übrigens mit 0,004% Klirrfaktor (an 8Ohm) angegeben, steht so zumindest in der BDA.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Oktober 2009)

Sollte man eher die Heco Victa 600 oder 700 nehmen?

Die 600er haben 3 Tieftöner, sehen aber kleiner aus.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde die 700er nehmen. Hat soweit ich mich erinnern kann mehr Volumen und die besseren Bauteile auf der Frequenzweiche.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Oktober 2009)

Dachte ich mir schon, aber ich hätte letzten Endes wohl eh die 700er gekauft, weil ich die Optik doch deutlich besser finde.


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Oktober 2009)

Um nochmal zum Verstärker zurückzukommen: Welchen Stereo Verstärker würdet ihr mir denn bis 300€ empfehlen?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

Denon PMA-510AE


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2009)

entweder den bereits empfolenen 510ae oder wenns ein bisschen mehr sein darf (+70eur) den 710ae .


----------



## rebel4life (16. Oktober 2009)

Aktueller Status des Atmolights:

So, jetzt ist die Platine fertig aufgebaut, die µC sind programmiert und es geht alles. Nächste Woche gibt es ein kleines Video von einem Farbwechsel (ist nur eine RGB LED momentan dran, die ist aber sehr gut), dann noch Bilder von der Platine und der LED, dieses Wochenende kann ich die nicht mehr hochladen, denn bei meiner EDGE Internetverbindung würde das ewig dauern.


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

ok..das würd mich schon interessieren 
viel erfolg


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein kleines Video aufgenommen und es auf meinen Server hochgeladen, falls die Wiedergabe über den Browser nicht klappt einfach auf "Ziel speichern unter..." klicken und dann z.B. mit dem VLC Player öffnen. 

Am Anfang sieht man den Farbwechseln, dann gegen Ende des Videos noch die Platine, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass auf der rechten Seite noch FETs fehlen, die hab ich nicht bestückt, denn die IRF540 waren schlichtweg alle. 

Die teuersten Teile beim Atmolight sind abgesehen von der Platine der USB zu seriell SMD IC von FTDI mit rund 4,50€, dann noch die LEDs, die FETs (kostet einer rund 50ct, man braucht 12x IRF540 und 1xIRF9539) und die beiden Mikrocontroller ATmega8-16 für je rund 1,35€.

Für Leute, die nicht selber löten können, gibt es das natürlich auch fertig aufgebaut zu kaufen, kostet rund 70€.


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2009)

so ich hab heut mal gesündigt... wie ich schon in einem thread erwähnte hatte ich schon seit langen vor mir einen neuen tv zu kaufen.. nun hab ich einen samsung led 8090 46" und dazu einen denon 2010 blu ray player... alles zusammen mit nem guten hdmi kabel für 2670€.
kennt jemand eine gute seite oder kann mir selber die passende einstellung empfehlen? also fürs bild, tv und blu ray halt.. habs momentan auf die standard einstellung laufen, sieht schon ok aus, aber da geht bestimmt noch mehr.. zb die verschiedenen einstellungen für die 200hz funktion.. wäre lieb wenn mir jemand dazu was sagen kann, was wo optimal ist. bisher jedenfalls bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn ich den denon schon umtauschen durfte. der erste war kaputt... ah ja als tv hab ich mom nur dvb-t am laufen, da das kabel nur analog wäre(5€ im monat würde mich das digitale kosten..)..


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

gratuliere...ich will von dem schirm ein foto sehen...der könnte nett sein...

ich verstehe das mit dem kabel..ich bin auch nicht bereit geld dafür auszugeben..für das programm im fernsehen...
leider kann ich dir für den schirm keine einstellungen nennen


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich zu komme kann ich ein paar pics reinstellen.. sieht mom hier aber blöde aus, da der treppenaufgang noch nicht fertig ist. und der denon steht ziemlich blöd seitlich hinter dem tv.. muß ich noch irgendwie umstellen.


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

ja..dann kannst du später ein schöneres bild nachreichen


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2009)

und wenn jemand eine gute seite weiss oder selber so einen tv hat.. bitte mal posten bez. den einstellungen.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Oktober 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> und wenn jemand eine gute seite weiss oder selber so einen tv hat.. bitte mal posten bez. den einstellungen.


schau mal im hifi-forum vorbei - dort wird sowas normalerweise pro modell breitgetreten.


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2009)

sorry wegen der blöden frage.. aber hast du auch einen link? danke schonmal..


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Oktober 2009)

HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi ?


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2009)

^^danke dir...


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/album.php?albumid=2054
^^da wollte einer pics.. eben schnell gemacht und nicht besonders gut.. aber man sieht das wichtigste. hab eben noch star wars episode IV drauf geschaut, klasse.. auch wenns nur ne dvd ist.


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

der sieht echt schick aus..
naja..die star wars filme gibts auch noch nicht auf blu-ray was ich schade finde...da würd sichs lohnen


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2009)

jo hol ich mir dann nochmal.
nett ist die große fernbedinung, die tasten sind im dunkeln beleuchtet wenn man sie bewegt.


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

was ist das fürn ei mit dem ball in der mitte? ne minifernbedienung...das teil is schick 
was mir gut gefällt ist der standfuß des samsungs...ich bin zwar sehr zufrieden mit meinem fernseher..aber da könnt ich schon neidisch werden


----------



## Sash (19. Oktober 2009)

fb mit den wichtigsten funktionen, an/aus, prog. und lautstärke.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Oktober 2009)

Samsung als Tv hersteller taugt meiner meinung nach nix, da ist alles designorientiert und die Technik bleibt auf der strecke...


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Oktober 2009)

fully agreed.


----------



## Sash (19. Oktober 2009)

eher das gegenteil, led technik zb ist genial.. hab seit jahren nur samsung monitore, und die laufen klasse, klasse bild usw.. vergleich mal die geräte beim mediamarkt oder so, da sieht man das philips oder samsung das beste bild liefern.. bei plasma auch panasonic.. ich hol mir jedenfalls nix mehr anderes. ausser den thx panasonic, wenn ich mal im lotto gewonnen hab.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nen Philips TV und der macht seine Arbeit hervorragend - scharfes Bild, gute Bedienung, super Fernbedienung (heutzutage selten...) hoher Kontrast, schöne Farben...

Bei Samsung geht alles auf Optik, Schlankheitswahn vom Feinsten. Ich hab nichts gegen die Firma, hab ja auch ein Omnia HD von denen (Geiles Ding ), aber bei TV´s sind Sony, Philips und wie du schon beschrieben hast Panasonic die Besten.


----------



## Sash (19. Oktober 2009)

ne, sony streich mal. firma die es zu meiden gilt, da die dinger qualitativ kacke sind.. und den samsung den ich hab, rangiert mom innerhalb der ersten 5 plätze der besten geräte..


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Oktober 2009)

Tests sind die eine Sache, ich vertrau auf meinen erfahrungen. Sony gehört auch lt. Tests zu den Topmarken...


----------



## Sash (19. Oktober 2009)

jo das stimmt.. aber wie gesagt, mit sony bisher nur schlechte erfahrung, mit samsung nur gute. und wenn man selber mal im saturn oder mm die bilder vergleicht, die stehen ja nebeneinander und überall läuft das gleiche, sieht halt samsung/philips am besten aus. vorallem die led technik, bei samsung ist schwarz richtig schwarz..


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Oktober 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> eher das gegenteil, led technik zb ist genial.. hab seit jahren nur samsung monitore, und die laufen klasse, klasse bild usw.. vergleich mal die geräte beim mediamarkt oder so, da sieht man das philips oder samsung das beste bild liefern.. bei plasma auch panasonic.. ich hol mir jedenfalls nix mehr anderes. ausser den thx panasonic, wenn ich mal im lotto gewonnen hab.



frag mich mal nach samsung und ob ich es schaffe das wort "qualität" im selben satz unterzubringen. ich hab hier einen syncmaster 225bw - und das ist mit abstand der schlechteste monitor den ich jemals hatte (okay, okay, er steht auch neben einem eizo). 3 defekte samsung festplatten kann ich auch noch aufzählen (alles f1). ich kauf von denen nix mehr... und dann meine erfahrungen mit dem samsung service - nein, service kann man es nicht wirklich nennen... das konnte man nur eine unverschämtheit nennen. schicken dir mir anstatt meinem eigenen monitor einen völlig anderen im austausch. vollpfosten.
auch die aktuellen led-tvs konnten mich im laden nicht überzeugen. bei weitem nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

LEDs sind erst dann interessant, sobald sie als selbstemittierende Anzeigen eingesetzt werden, so werden sie in der Regel nur für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung verwendet. Dadurch sind auch keine richtigen Schwarztöne möglich, das geht erst bei den selbstemittierenden (z.B. am Bahnhof).


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Oktober 2009)

Das LED Tv Zeug ist doch nur dummfang. Wenn eines Samsung gut kann, dann sind das AMOLED Displays bauen, welche leider erst in Handys verbaut werdn können - Bei meinem Omnia HD ist das Display wirklich genial, sattschwarz, kontraststark... Aber bei den normalen Tv´s ist das nur Produktbashing...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (20. Oktober 2009)

*@Sash:*

schöne Glotze, habe den "Vorgänger"

*@Devil96:*
Also ich habe nen LED von Samsung und bin total zufrieden!?


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Also ich habe nen LED von Samsung und bin total zufrieden!?



na ist doch perfekt - was willst du mehr? 
wenn es für dein auge ausreichend ist, solltest du ganz beruhigt sein.


----------



## feivel (20. Oktober 2009)

mein letzter röhrenfernseher von samsung war auch nicht so zufriedenstellend...so alt wie die vorgänger ist der auch nicht geworden. naja..aber über die lcds kann ich jetzt so nichts sagen...
fernsehkauf empfinde ich als rein subjektiv..bis auf die haltbarkeit


----------



## mr_sleeve (20. Oktober 2009)

wir haben nen 52" Bravia oben stehen. Der rockt eigentlich


----------



## feivel (21. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub jetzt auch nicht dass sony schlecht ist...im saturn wirkte das bild immer auch sehr klasse, sony war mir aber ein wenig zu teuer...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> na ist doch perfekt - was willst du mehr?
> wenn es für dein auge ausreichend ist, solltest du ganz beruhigt sein.


Hä? Du Armer  Also ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Samsung, im Gegenteil! Was heißt ausreicht? Ich finde das Bild am Besten im Vergleich mit anderen TV`s, die im Laden daneben standen. Klar steckt die LED Technik noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber der Fernseher ist einfach nur top


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander

Ich bin zur zeit einer Sackgasse. Und zwar geht’s es mir um das große Thema Sound im Heimkino. Welches bei mir zurzeit aus Folgenden Gerätschaften besteht:


Toshiba 32AV603P ( für 270€ nicht schlecht)
Techni SAT DIGI K1 (nervt und kostet mich ordentlich Geld)
AIWA NSX  - 5111 ( Zugeben etwas alt (1996) aber reicht )
VHS Recorder von  LG (brauche ich noch)
HTPC ( siehe Singnatur)

Ich habe auch schon in anderen Foren gepostet komme aber trotzdem nicht weiter also probiere ichs hier mal.

Zwei Varianten habe ich mir rausgesucht: 

1.	 Soundkarte 90€ (z..b. Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1.) + Soundsystem 300€ (Logitech Z-5500  oder  Edifier S550)
2.	 AV Receiver 270€ (Onkyo TX-SR 307 B) + Boxen (welche leider ordentlich ins Geld  )


Bei Variante 1 weiß ich nicht ob die Leistung solcher Sets reicht. Normalerweise nutzt man diese Sets ja am PC. Könnte man damit überhaupt was anfangen?

Bei  Nr.2 habe ich ein Finanzproblem selbst die einfachsten HFi boxen  kosten ja mehr als der Receiver.
Zwar könnte man nach und nach Erweitern aber ein Set so wie es diese für Pcs gibt währe mir lieber. Leider geht’s hier auch erst ab 399€ los. 

Bisher nutze ich den HTPC nur für DVDs aber sobald die BD Brenner bezahlbar werden wird nachgerüstet und eine TV Karte ist schon geplant. Für Musik will ich ihn ebenfalls nutzten aber da bestehe ich nicht auf ein überragendes Klangerlebnis. Das Zimmer ist 20qm groß.


Da bin mal auf euere Vorschläge gespannt. Was würde mehr Sinn machen denn HTPC verwenden oder doch lieber einen AV Receiver?


----------



## rebel4life (22. Oktober 2009)

Nimm einen Receiver wie den Denon AVR 1610 und dazu gebrauchte Boxen. Ist gut und billig. 

Später kannst du dann bessere Boxen anschließen, das geht bei nem Brüllwürfelsystem mit Verstärker im Subwoofer nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

es gibt jbl 3 wege boxen ab 150 euro das stück, die e80 kennt die wer?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Geräte sind ersmal nur Beispiele. So ein "Brüllwürfelsystem" besitzte ich fürn PC dort reichts locker das Problem besteht bei den Satelliten deren Leistung ist einfach zu schwach. Sobald ich die Teile weiter auseinander stelle hört man kaum noch was. Allerdings kosten diese hier 300€ da sollte man doch auch etwas gescheites bekommen oder? Um gebrauchte ware jeder Art mache ich immer und überall einen großen Bogen ( ich keine mich mit Boxen eh nicht aus).

@feivel
Meinst du JBL Northridge E80


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> @feivel
> Meinst du JBL Northridge E80



ja..die mein ich.zum einen ist der preis verlockend..vielleicht eine alternative.zum andern liebäugel ich selbst noch mit denen für nächstes jahr.vielleicht weiss ja jemand was drüber..ich selber habe eben noch sehr alte schneider boxen..die zwar noch ganz gut klingen..aber da ist vielleicht noch optimierungspotential


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja verlockend ist relativ bei 159€ pro Stück (ich weis es gibt welche für bedeutend mehr).
Mich stört dazu noch die größe. Warum sind diese Boxen eigentlich generell so Teuer sind da Diamanten drin versteckt? 

Vielleicht mach ich mal einen Ausflug zu einem Fachgeschäft. Dort kann höre ich erstmal probe und vielleicht gibt’s auch Rabatte oder Aktion.

Trotzdem danke ersmal

mfg Tomy


----------



## rebel4life (23. Oktober 2009)

Der Preis kommt zustande, a) durch die Lautsprecher (allein ein billiger Tieftöner kostet schon 30€) und b) dem Holzpreis, c) Mehrwertssteuer und d) der Hersteller und Zwischenhändler wollen auch noch etwas verdienen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. Oktober 2009)

*@Stormbringer:*
In Gegenwart welcher Fernseher hast du denn die LED TV`s 7090, 8090 und co. von Samsung verglichen, dass du diese so schlecht findest?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du nicht das 500fach aufgesplitette Fernsehsignal als Vergleichwert genommen hast, woran ne ganze Reihe von Fernsehern in den Discountern hängt  Sondern, dass du Blu -Ray`s in voller Auflösung und natürlich über HDMI verglichen hast, um dir ein Urteil zu bilden!?...


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Oktober 2009)

Gerade beim normalen fernsehen trennt sich die spreu vom weizen, denn eine blu-ray demo stellz nahezu jedes fernsehgerät ideal dar. Beim normalen Tv signal müssen die Fernseher das bild hochskalieren, das bildrauschen verringern, den kontrast eventuell verbessern und so weiter.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Oktober 2009)

Atmolight ist fertig und verdrahtet, jetzt muss ich noch Papierstreifen fürs erste anbringen und schon kann ich heute Abend nen Film mit Atmolight genießen, Bilder gibts nacher, geh jetzt erst mal in die Stadt mein vorbestelltes Win7 für 45€ holen.


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

ist es auch möglich dass du ein video davon machst?


----------



## rebel4life (23. Oktober 2009)

Jup. Ein kleines Video hab ich schon mal hochgeladen. 

Dank der Telekom und deren Unfähigkeit hab ich dieses Wochenende noch kein DSL, sprich hochladen ist nicht.


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

machstes halt später..aber mich würds im zusammenhang mit nem film interessieren


----------



## rebel4life (24. Oktober 2009)

In der Arbeit als ich es ausprobiert hab, gab es immer ne Verzögerung von ein paar hundert Millisekunden bis das Atmolight dem Bild gefolgt ist, jetzt zu Hause am heimischen Rechner funktioniert es einwandfrei. 

Wahrscheinlich war der Arbeitslaptop zu langsam oder irgendwas anderes hat nicht gestimmt, unter Windows 7 (32 Bit) läuft das benötigte Programm für die Ansteuerung ohne Probleme.

Ich hab zwar ringsherum um den Monitor LED Leisten mithilfe eines Rahmens befestigt, jedoch musst ich die untere Leiste abschalten, denn es sieht einfach nicht gut aus, wenn die ganzen Monitorkabel als "Schatten" zu sehen sind, zudem reflektiert mir der Tisch dafür zu stark. Papierstreifen musste ich nicht einmal an dem Rahmen befestigen, die weiße Wand welche ca. 1m hinter dem Monitor ist reicht vollkommen aus...

Bilder gibts dann nächste Woche.

Spezielle Wünsche an Beispielfilmen bzw. Vorschläge, welche viele Farbwechsel drinnen haben?


----------



## feivel (24. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich wär mir egal mit was du das testest...irgendwas buntes halt
würds gern mal in aktion sehen..vielleicht magst du dich hinterher dann mal mit mir unterhalten, wenn ichs nachbauen möchte


----------



## exa (24. Oktober 2009)

sin city wär doch geil,dann sieht mans gut, weilda immer nur bestimmte farben hervorgehoben werden...


----------



## feivel (24. Oktober 2009)

aber meist nur grau und schwarz..neee...anderer film 
300 wär besser


----------



## rebel4life (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich schau mal, was die Festlplatte hergibt, ich hab jetzt mal schon ein Video von Avatar und dem Anfang von "The Rainmaker", die Kamera ist aber wirklich unter aller Sau, eine Rollei DP300 ist nicht wirklich für Videos gemacht...

Ich glaub ich leih mir noch ne andere Kamera aus, denn mit meiner bekommt das Wort Bildrauschen eine neue Bedeutung, aber seht selbst: 

Mal ein Bild (geht rel. schnell zum hochladen...):


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Gerade beim normalen fernsehen trennt sich die spreu vom weizen, denn eine blu-ray demo stellz nahezu jedes fernsehgerät ideal dar. Beim normalen Tv signal müssen die Fernseher das bild hochskalieren, das bildrauschen verringern, den kontrast eventuell verbessern und so weiter.


Wenn du aber ein scheiß Signal bekommst, was sich ca. 100 Fernseher im Discounter teilen, dann schafft es nicht mal ein 4000€ TV das Bild nennenswert zu verbessern, wenn das Eingangssignal so extrem bescheiden ist!


----------



## feivel (26. Oktober 2009)

als ob fernsehqualität wichtig wäre..die qualität ist da doch längst nicht mehr gegeben 

@rebel..das sieht schon aus als würds mir gefallen...
nich schlecht


----------



## rebel4life (26. Oktober 2009)

Man könnte jetzt auch als Beispiel per SAT Receiver ein Signal einspielen, das wäre dann für alle gleich.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Oktober 2009)

@feivel:
Du hast vielleicht nicht ganz verstanden in welchem Bezug die Fernsehqualität hier genannt wird

Es geht hier lediglich um Vergleiche von Fernsehern und deren Qualität ein Bild wiederzugeben....

@rebel4life:
Dann geh mal zu MM oder Saturn und sag denen, dass du das signal so ausgegeben haben willst auf allen an dem Signal angeschlossenen Fernsehern...


----------



## feivel (26. Oktober 2009)

doch ich habe genau das verstanden....
ich bin bloß der meinung dass ich mir net die mühe machen brauche das bestmöglichste fernsehbild für den scheiss der da läuft zu haben
und deswegen ist mir das bild bei blu-ray und dvd einfach viel wichtiger


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Oktober 2009)

vergiss es einfach 
Jeder hat halt ein anderes visuelles Empfinden und ne eigene Definition von Bildqualität...


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wenn du aber ein scheiß Signal bekommst, was sich ca. 100 Fernseher im Discounter teilen, dann schafft es nicht mal ein 4000€ TV das Bild nennenswert zu verbessern, wenn das Eingangssignal so extrem bescheiden ist!



witzig. Und was soll da bei der Blu-Gay sein?? da sieht das Bild IMMER super aus. Der Härtetest für nen Fernseher ist ein Fußballspiel aus dem normalen Antennenfernsehen... 

PS: anscheinend bist du so ein Käufer, welcher sich von Blu-Ray Bildenr blenden lässt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du meinst!? Ich lass lieber nen Film mit schnellen Interaktionen/Szenen reinlegen, um evtl. auftretende Treppchenbildungen zu sehen. Denn meiner Meinung nach belastet das nen Fernseher mehr als ein aufgesplittetes Kabelsignal....

Mutmaßen bringt uns nicht weiter 

Für mich hat sich das Thema jetzt erledigt, ich bin voll zufrieden mit meinem LED TV...Ausserdem habe die Blu Ray nicht als Beispiel angeführt, sondern du...Damit sieht so ziemlich jeder Fernseher gut aus...


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> witzig. Und was soll da bei der Blu-Gay sein?? da sieht das Bild IMMER super aus. Der Härtetest für nen Fernseher ist ein Fußballspiel aus dem normalen Antennenfernsehen...
> 
> PS: anscheinend bist du so ein Käufer, welcher sich von Blu-Ray Bildenr blenden lässt.



klar... mit den samsung promo bd's sieht alles geil aus. 
das böse erwachen kommt zuhause beim sky bundesliga samstag. 
selbst hd-sport bringt viele hd-tv's an seine grenzen.


----------



## Sash (27. Oktober 2009)

liegt vielleicht auch daran das sky hd nicht grade referenz ist, eher unter schichten hd. wir haben sky hd, also sport.. und das ist von full hd so weit entfernt wie wir zum mars. jedenfalls led ist was feines, man hat viel mehr kontrast und mehr/bessere farben als es mit normalen lcd möglich ist. einzige was das übertrifft ist plasma.. aber bei den stromkosten und anderen nachteilen..
letzendlich hat samsung mit den led tv's in allen tests super abgeschnitten, und bisher waren alle kundenrezisionen mehr als zufrieden. aber war ja klar das es ein paar neidhammel hier gibt die es mal wieder besser wissen müssen als die, die dafür bezahlt werden sich damit aus zu kennen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. Oktober 2009)

Fussball ist als Testreferenz total veraltet! Das war bei den ersten Panel`s der LCD`s der Fall, da diese zu langsam geschalten haben, es zu Treppchenbildungen kam bzw. zu dem Schliereneffekt, wenn der Ball bei schnellen Kameraschwenks einen Schweif hinter sich herzog bzw. aus dem Bild "verschwand"  Das war aber vor mindestens 2-3 Jahren das Testkriterium. Die heutigen Panels schalten "schnell genug" um Fussball ohne diesen Effekt bzw. so wenig wie möglich daran zu schwächeln! Selbst die Günstigsten, bis auf einige Ausnahmen! 

Wie gesagt, heute sind schnelle Szenen/Bewegungen/Interaktionen sowie Farbausleuchtung, wie viele Rottöne z.B. das Testkriterium.....Des Weiteren Szenen, die viele Frames "benötigen" bzw. dargestellt haben wollen....


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Fussball ist als Testreferenz total veraltet! Das war bei den ersten Panel`s der LCD`s der Fall, da diese zu langsam geschalten haben, es zu Treppchenbildungen kam bzw. zu dem Schliereneffekt, wenn der Ball bei schnellen Kameraschwenks einen Schweif hinter sich herzog bzw. aus dem Bild "verschwand"



Wer die Möglichkeit hat sollte mal einen Testfilm (am Besten Dokumentationen) mit Kameraschwenkungen verwenden. Die meisten Geräte kommen nämlich nicht mit der 24 Bilder/s Darstellung zurecht und es kommt zu deutlichem Ruckeln. Ähnlich bei PC-Spielen das Microruckeln bzw. <30fps.

Interessanterweise verursachen diverse Bildverbesserer Artefakte und auch die ach so geniale 100/200hz Technik ist nicht frei von Fehlern. Manchmal ist weniger, doch mehr.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. Oktober 2009)

Sag das doch nicht mir, sondern denen, die das nicht glauben wollen..


----------



## rebel4life (27. Oktober 2009)

LEDs bringen erst dann einen höheren Kontrast, sobald sie als selbstemittierende Beleuchtung genutzt werden, heutzutage werden LEDs nur für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung von Bildschirmen verwendet und davor sitzen die Flüssigkristalle welche ein richtiges Schwarz so gut wie ausschließen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> LEDs bringen erst dann einen höheren Kontrast, sobald sie als selbstemittierende Beleuchtung genutzt werden, heutzutage werden LEDs nur für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung von Bildschirmen verwendet und davor sitzen die Flüssigkristalle welche ein richtiges Schwarz so gut wie ausschließen.



*Recht geb*

Ach, sollen die doch an Hokus Pokus LED Fidibus glauben, ich glaub nur meinen Augen und Ohren...


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> LEDs bringen erst dann einen höheren Kontrast, sobald sie als selbstemittierende Beleuchtung genutzt werden, heutzutage werden LEDs nur für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung von Bildschirmen verwendet und davor sitzen die Flüssigkristalle welche ein richtiges Schwarz so gut wie ausschließen.



und wiso sollen die Kristalle ein schwarz ausschließen? Schließlich können die kein Licht erschaffen, ergo wird ein LED TV mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung, welche kontrastverbessernd einfach ausgeschaltet wird in Schwarzbereichen, auch schwarz aussehen...

Edge LED ist wieder was anderes...

btw der erste LED Beamer (also richtige, nicht die Miniteile) ist da, und hat pornöse Farben sowie geilen Kontrast, leider auch noch nen Preis von 15000 Euro...


----------



## rebel4life (27. Oktober 2009)

Ganz einfach - je nach Displaytyp bilden die Kristalle eine Struktur oder keine, je nachdem ob ne Spannung angelegt ist, sagen wir als Beispiel einfach, dass sie eine Struktur ergeben (ausgerichtet sind) und die Spannung 0V beträgt, sprich die Kristalle im Ruhezustand sind.

Nun kommt das Licht von der Hintergrundbeleuchtung, wird gefiltert und kommt dann durch nen Polarisationsfilter und wird dabei (bzw. danach) gezielt abgelenkt. Im Ruhezustand lenken die Kristalle das Licht wiederrum ab, danach kommt es durch einen weiteren Filter welcher es uns ermöglicht rel. winkelunabhänig das Bild betrachten zu können.

Nun legen wir eine Spannung an, die Struktur löst sich auf, die Kristalle stehen wirr herum. Jetzt kommt das Licht von der Beleuchtung und wird wahllos gestreut, es komm so gut wie nicht mehr beim 2. Filter im richtigen Winkel an, das Pixel wird fast dunkel. Da aber immer noch ein paar Lichtstrahlen richtig durch den Filter kommen, ist ein Schwarz z.B. bei einem TN ausgeschlossen.


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2009)

öhm was hab ich denn gesagt? 

wenn keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung vorhanden ist, geht das schlecht...

Und genau das ist doch der Ansatz, das eben gezielt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung in Form von LEDs komplett Segmentweise abgeschaltet wird, um ein schwarz zu erhalten


----------



## Riezonator (27. Oktober 2009)

meiner meinung nach wird "LCD" egal ob LED oder CCFL erst dem Plasma oder Oled den rang ablaufen wenn "jeder!!!" Pixel sein eigenes Backlight bekommt und wenn es das gibt dann kannste alles andere in die tonne treten....

natürlich muss das Backlight dann local dimmbar sein

PS: ich bin plasma besitzer der Tag täglich beruflich mit LCDs und Plasmas zu tun hat und auf grund dieser erfahrung habe ich mit privat auch einen Plasma gegönnt (achja das ist ne pers. meineung nich das sich die "Edge LED'ler mit ihren superflachen Sammys hier angegriffen fühlen  )


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2009)

klar ist das geil, dauert aber noch ne Weile...

local dimming gibts ja schon...


----------



## rebel4life (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Betrieb ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung handelt es sich um den selbstemittierenden Betrieb. 

LCD bedeutet übrigens Flüssigkristallanzeige, ein LED-LCD gibt es deswegen nicht, nur ein LCD mit LEDs als Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Lokal zu dimmen kann sinnvoll sein, ist es meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht, denn dann kann man gleich auf LEDs direkt setzen, nur dann ist man noch nicht so weit, diese so klein und billig zu produzieren, deswegen wird es noch länger LCDs geben.

Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung frisst bei einem Monitor übrigens am meisten Strom, die LCD Anzeige selbst arbeitet quasi stromlos, denn die Kristalle werden mithilfe von Feldeffekten gesteuert, ähnlich FETs.


----------



## Riezonator (27. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> LCD bedeutet übrigens Flüssigkristallanzeige, ein LED-LCD gibt es deswegen nicht, nur ein LCD mit LEDs als Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


 
das haben uns die Marketing abteilungen der jeweiligen unternehmen gebracht und besonderes Lob geht da an samsung.

Wie kann man eine technologie die es schon sein über 51 Jahren gibt auf grund einer kleinen änderung als "neue spezies" bezeichnen nur weil man ein teil der technologie geändert hat das hat nix mit neuer spezies zu tun sondern was mit technologischem Fortschritt

ich meine gut das wahr ein großer wurf den die mit der "neuen spezies" strategie gemacht haben aber viele meiner Freunde glauben immer noch das es sich rein LED bildschirme handelt dh. 3LED pro pixel in Rot Grün Blau

also das ende vom lied ist das die Kunden verarscht werden...und viel schlimmer ist es das die es noch nicht mal wissen!

PS: ich glaube auch an Gott und hab ihn noch nicht gesehen


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2009)

am allergeilsten wären natürlich RGB LEDs mit 1920x1080

aber bis es soweit ist, ists noch ein seeeehr langer Weg, wenn wir bis dahin nicht sowieso ne andere Technik haben


----------



## rebel4life (27. Oktober 2009)

Es werden sogar mehrer LEDs einer Farbe genutzt, ich weiß gerade nur nicht welche Farbe 2x verbaut wird, sprich nich RGB sondern z.B. RGGB, das wird gemacht weil die entsprechende Farbe nicht hell genug im Verhältnis zu den anderen ist.

Es gibt abre schon Displays, die wirkliche LED Displays sind - OLEDs.

Wie funktioniert ein OLED Display?


----------



## Sash (28. Oktober 2009)

oleds haben das problem mit der unterschiedlichen lebensdauer. daher verblassen einige farben vor den anderen. und es ist kein marketing gag, das led nur die hintergrundbeleuchtung bildet. ist allg. bekannt. stell dich nicht schlauer da als du bist, kleiner rebel.
fakt ist, in normalen lcd bildschirmen stecken als hintergrundbel. leuchtstoffröhren, die nur kaltes licht emmitieren können. led haben mehr warmes licht, angenehmer für die augen, bessere farbdarstellung in allen bereichen, und dadurch das sie kleiner sind und einzeln abschaltbar können sie ein besseres schwarz darstellen als normale lcd. klar, plasma liegt da immer noch vorne.. aber den unterschied sieht man nicht mehr, bzw kaum noch. und led spart strom.. und ist superflach. jedenfalls laut dem was ich, viele andere, und alle test sagen bieten die led lcd's mom das beste bild neben plasma. die auch mehrere nachteile haben..


----------



## rebel4life (28. Oktober 2009)

Was maßt du dir an? Ich hab nur begründet, wieso LCDs mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung heutzutage nicht wirklich einen besseren Kontrast bieten können als normale. Das mit dem warmen Licht ist auch Humbug - stell mal die "Farbtemperatur" bei nem stinknormalen LCD um und schon hast du auch warmes Licht - kommt dadurch zustande, dass bei weiß grün und rot entsprechend durchlässiger sind als blau.

Dafür braucht man keine LEDs. LEDs bieten den Vorteil, dass man "dunklere" Flecken auf dem Monitor leichter ausgleichen kann.

Man versucht ganz normal zu argumentieren und dann kommst du daher, bist beleidigt da ich ein paar Argumente gegen LED LCDs gebracht hab und willst mich dann als Schlaumeier hinstellen.


----------



## Riezonator (28. Oktober 2009)

man muss dazu sagen das die plasma´s am anfang das gleiche problem hatten mit der unterschiedlichen lebens dauer der farben. Bei plasma wars das grün was schneller "Leer" oder verbraucht ist.

Ende vom lied ist das die grünen Dots (Zellen) größer sind als die Blauen und roten und somit ist das prob glöst

ich bin mir sicher das problem kriegen die techniker auch bei OLED noch hin.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Oktober 2009)

sash, rebel... bitte in gemäßigtem ton weiterdiskutieren. dankeschön.


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

@stormbringer..nette anlage..allerdings gefällt mir die möbelaufteilung nicht so gut  nix für ungut


----------



## Sash (28. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Was maßt du dir an? Ich hab nur begründet, wieso LCDs mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung heutzutage nicht wirklich einen besseren Kontrast bieten können als normale. Das mit dem warmen Licht ist auch Humbug - stell mal die "Farbtemperatur" bei nem stinknormalen LCD um und schon hast du auch warmes Licht - kommt dadurch zustande, dass bei weiß grün und rot entsprechend durchlässiger sind als blau.
> 
> Dafür braucht man keine LEDs. LEDs bieten den Vorteil, dass man "dunklere" Flecken auf dem Monitor leichter ausgleichen kann.
> 
> Man versucht ganz normal zu argumentieren und dann kommst du daher, bist beleidigt da ich ein paar Argumente gegen LED LCDs gebracht hab und willst mich dann als Schlaumeier hinstellen.


 
leuchtstoffröhren haben nur kaltes licht. irgendwie verstehst du den sinn vom lichtspektrum nicht. es wird sogar dem kalten licht vorgeworfen depressionen oder hirntumore zu erzeugen. led's strahlen in einem anderen spektrum, warm. erträglicher, und die farbdarstellung ist besser, und vorallem besser fürs menschliche auge. und mehr kontrast.. normale lcds haben vielleicht 65.000:1 oder so, led hat 2.500.000:1 oder so. nur weil du kein led tv hast mußt du es nicht schlecht machen oder dir es zurecht reden. davon ab sind die led tv's heute genau so billig wie normale lcds..

hier nochmal ein paar vorteile:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LED_Backlight

aber klar, rebel hat immer recht, und alle tester von zeitungen oder solche artikel wie diesen da lügen.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> @stormbringer..nette anlage..allerdings gefällt mir die möbelaufteilung nicht so gut  nix für ungut



ähm.... was genau?


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

der woofer (ist einer oder?) vorm fernsehschrank..der stände mir da im wege..ich brauch immer freien blick..mich nervt sogar ne limoflasche auf dem fernsehtisch vor mir wenn ich schaue..und damit muss nicht nur das bild gemeint sein XD


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube du meinst mein Bild oder? Zumindest wenn ich von der Limoflasche ausgehe.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch schon nach dem angeblichen Bild von Strombringe gesucht... und es net gefunden.


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

stimmt XD
oweia
das hab ich verpeilt


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Oktober 2009)

okay. 

@feivel, bilder von meiner anlage gibts hier und hier.


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

mal ne leinwand..etwas seltener..gefällt mir dein system


----------



## rebel4life (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie versprochen mal ein Video, hier der Trailer von Avatar:

http://84.23.66.235/heimkino/01010060edit2.mkv

Noch ein Bild von den provisorischen LED Leisten (Da kommen noch geätzte Platinen hin, wegen einer Platine macht bei uns in der AWS jedoch nicht das Ätzbad an (wirtschaftliche Gründe...).

http://84.23.66.235/heimkino/010100561.JPG


----------



## exa (28. Oktober 2009)

hmmm so 100 %ig kann mich das nicht überzeugen, mir auch sowas zu basteln, cool ist es allemal, aber noch nicht genau genug meiner Meinung nach...

Star Wars wär vllt mal cool, mit Lichtschwertkampf^^


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

ich finds schon recht geil gemacht....

wie teuer war die bastelei?
und hast du da eine anleitung?


----------



## rebel4life (28. Oktober 2009)

Genauer geht es mit weiteren Platinen - man kann die Seiten weiter unterteilen, das normale Ansteuerungsprogramm lässt die Auswahl von bis zu 6 Com Ports zu, sprich man kann insgesamt 6 Platinen á 4 Leisten anschließen, sprich man kann quasie jede LED einzeln vom Bildinhalt ansteuern. Ich werde am Wochenende dann noch die obere LED Leiste in 2 Teile gliedern und dann die untere weglassen, die stört nur, denn der Tisch spiegel und man sieht die Kabel ganz deutlich.

LEDs waren recht teuer (für alle 4 Leisten hab ich 20 Stück gebraucht, 60 Stück hab ich für 25€ gekauft), dann der USB auf seriell Wandler hat auch mal 4,50€ gekostet, dann die Mikrocontroller jeweils 1,35€, Quarz und USB Buchse kommen auf ein wenig weniger als ein Euro, dann hab ich noch die Platine für ca. 70ct und die Widerstände usw. hab ich ausm AWS Lager, sprich umsonst. Gehäuse hat mich 3€ gekostet, wollte die Schaltung eigentlich zuerst in ne alte FritzBox einbauen, da ich dafür aber die FETs kürzen müsste hab ich es sein lassen und einfach ein normales Gehäuse genommen, war weniger Arbeit. 

Die Holzleiste (die hatten nichts anderes als Buche da  ) ist übrigens auch umsonst von den Schreinern gewesen. 

So kann man von ca. 15-20€ sprechen.

Natürlich ohne Arbeitszeit, da ich jedoch einen Großteil während der Arbeitszeit gemacht hab, war das für mich nicht schlimm.


----------



## exa (28. Oktober 2009)

das wär dann schon eher was... oben 6, und an der Seite jeweils 4...


----------



## rebel4life (29. Oktober 2009)

Von den LED Leisten könnte ich es auf oben 3 Zonen, rechts und links jeweils 2 Zonen einrichten, dann wäre jedoch noch 1 Kanal frei...

Zumal die USB Controller ordentlich reinhauen und ich hab da keine Lust so viele von denen einzulöten...

Falls man wirklich noch mehr Zonen haben will, kommt man um ne volle Europlatine mit neuem Layout samt eingebautem USB Hub kaum herum. Hätte etwas für sich, ist aber definitiv nichts für den Laien - die ICs für Funktionalitäten wie einem USB Hub sind in der Regel als SMD ICs ausgeführt und die lötet man mit Heißluft oder ner Hohlkegelspitze, letztere Lötspitze kostet allein schon 15€...

Sprich rel. teuer wenn man es so sieht.

Phillips hat es da wesentlich einfacher - die haben die Funktion schlicht in einzelne Displaysegmente integriert, sprich die haben dafür eigens entwickelte Steuerungen und müssen sich nicht mit Standardmikrocontrollern behelfen.


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2009)

tjaja... vllt sollte ich mir einfach nan Phillips Fernseher zulegen^^


----------



## Sash (29. Oktober 2009)

wir haben einen mit ambilight.. aber nur stereo, also 2 leisten. links und rechts.. ist ganz nett wenn man den tv vor einer weißen wand hat mit ein wenig platz drum herum..


----------



## rebel4life (29. Oktober 2009)

Jup, Philipps hat da halt div. Vorteile, die man nicht so einfach nutzen kann.

Mein Monitor steht auch ca. 80cm-1m  vor der weißen Wand, vieleicht ist es deshalb nicht ganz genau, ich setz am besten mal für nen Test ne beschichtete Holzplatte hinter den Monitor...

Du kannst das Atmolight auch fertig kaufen, die Ansteuerung für 4 Leisten kostet 70€, billiger könnte man es kaum herstellen, denn es kommen zu den Materialkosten auch noch die Arbeitskosten und die sind bei nem Facharbeiter nicht sonderlich billig. Zudem braucht man glaube ich eh die Erlaubnis von dem Autor sofern man seine Platine gewerblich aufbaut und verkauft.


----------



## feivel (29. Oktober 2009)

das geht eigentlich vom preis her...ich finds gelungen


----------



## pegasus (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann mir Philips ambilight gar nicht mehr weg denken wirklich wer es einmal gehabt hat muss es immer wieder haben. ohne fehlt halt was. komisch ist aber so, bei mir zumin. 
wünsch euch nohc ein schön abend
mfg


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

also zwar ok aber soooo dolle fand ichs nicht, deshalb hab ich mir ja einen samsung led geholt.. und mit dem bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. Oktober 2009)

dito


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Oktober 2009)

ambilight kann reale sicht-fläche nicht ersetzen.


----------



## feivel (30. Oktober 2009)

aber bunte farben kann man durchaus mögen 
ich finds schön...aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## exa (30. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ambilight kann reale sicht-fläche nicht ersetzen.



soll es ja auch gar nicht, nur ich mach mir meist sowieso ne Lampe hinterm Moni an, damits nicht spiegelt und es für die Augen angenehmer ist, warum also nicht ambilight???


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Oktober 2009)

hajo... hintergrundbeleuchtung halt.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Anzeige strahlt halt leider nicht auch nach hinten ab...


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte Ambilight nicht mehr missen, insbesondere bi Dunkelheit ein echter Mehrwert. Mal ein kleines, optisches Beispiel:
Der Schrank rechts kommt auch noch weg ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bucklew (6. November 2009)

Würd mir tierisch auf den Nerv gehen


----------



## Stormbringer (6. November 2009)

nun, ich brauch das auch nicht.


----------



## rabit (6. November 2009)

Hat mich auch nie gereizt.


----------



## 4clocker (6. November 2009)

Ein Kumpel hat auch einen Ambilight LCD, ist total irritierent 

Ich hab bei mir ne einfache kleine Leuchtstoffröhre hinter die glotze gemacht (Ambilight für arme, schaltet sich über den Receiver mit ein und aus) das ist recht gemütlich beim Fernseh schaun, besonders wenn man alle anderen Lichter aus macht. Und es lenkt nicht so ab wie das Ambilight geflacker


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. November 2009)

Ambilight kann man ja einstellen, entweder eine bestimmte Farbe die ganze Zeit unabhängig vom Bild, oder der dynamische Umschwung (also schnell), oder samtfließend...


----------



## david430 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

ohmann, ich werd neidisch mit meinen 30 euro boxen von aldi

@basshammer:
das ist ja der hammer. richtig stilvoll. ganz großes kompliment. von sowas kann jeder nur träumen...


----------



## Gast12348 (14. November 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage an euch, ich hab mir für mein Heimkino nen Beamer gegönnt, jetz brauch ich aber erstmal testweise ne Leinwand ne richtige leinwand gibts dann zu weihnachten nächsten monat, habt ihr tipps auf lager für ne kostengünstige provisorische gute Leinwand die ich bis dahin nutzen kann ? 

Ich glaub jetz bin ich vollend glücklich mit meinem Heimkino, ich hab mir jetz mal "Wir wahren Helden" in DTS EX 6.1 reingezogen, also so nen extrem bombastischen Sound hab ich nichtmal in nem CineMaxx Kino gehabt, da bekommt man angstzustände wenn die artillerie einschläge einen tief ins mark erschüttert und die druckwelle ( vom Subbass ) einem die luft aus der lunge drückt ( das ist jetz keine übertreibung ) nen kollege war das schon zu viel des guten  Wenn ich jetz noch den Beamer da hab geh ich echt nie wieder ins Kino.


----------



## feivel (14. November 2009)

ne weisse spanplatte?


----------



## exa (14. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage an euch, ich hab mir für mein Heimkino nen Beamer gegönnt, jetz brauch ich aber erstmal testweise ne Leinwand ne richtige leinwand gibts dann zu weihnachten nächsten monat, habt ihr tipps auf lager für ne kostengünstige provisorische gute Leinwand die ich bis dahin nutzen kann ?
> 
> Ich glaub jetz bin ich vollend glücklich mit meinem Heimkino, ich hab mir jetz mal "Wir wahren Helden" in DTS EX 6.1 reingezogen, also so nen extrem bombastischen Sound hab ich nichtmal in nem CineMaxx Kino gehabt, da bekommt man angstzustände wenn die artillerie einschläge einen tief ins mark erschüttert und die druckwelle ( vom Subbass ) einem die luft aus der lunge drückt ( das ist jetz keine übertreibung ) nen kollege war das schon zu viel des guten  Wenn ich jetz noch den Beamer da hab geh ich echt nie wieder ins Kino.



Als Übergang reicht sogar ne glatte weiße Wand, gibt nicht wenige, die das immer nutzen (gut, die streichen das mit spezieller Faarbe, aber im Grunde ne weiße Wand)

ansonsten würde auch ein auf nen Rahmen Gespanntes Bettuch reichen, oder eben ne Gipsplatte...


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> ansonsten würde auch ein auf nen Rahmen Gespanntes Bettuch reichen, oder eben ne Gipsplatte...



Yo, das würde ich auch empfehlen. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall etwas, was das Licht nicht stark wieder zurück wirft. Glatte Oberflächen würde ich meiden. Wenn dann irgendeinen weißen Stoff drüber spannen und fixieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. November 2009)

Hab ich schon dran gedacht gehabt, aber ich hab keine lust mir so ne riesenplatte an die Wand zu nageln, das würd auch die gemütliche optik im Wohnzimmer zur nichte machen. Ich dacht eigentlich eher an nen Stoff oder folie oder sowas in der art. Ich würd mir gern nen Holzrahmen machen, dort die leinwand einspannen, und das so an die decke montieren das man die leinwand herunterlassen kann wenn man sie braucht. Die Leinwandrückseite würd ich dann in Zimmerfarbe streichen so das es nicht so arg auffällt. Allerdings kann ich da keine riesenspannplatte nehmen die is einfach zu schwer.

Die wand kann ich nicht nutzen, Strukturtapete  

Bettlaken klingt eigentlich ganz gut, weis einer wie sich das eigentlich mit dem Schwarz dann verhält ? So richtig Tiefschwarz kann ja das Bild nicht werden wenn der untergrund richtig weiß ist, ob man dem etwas entgegen wirken kann mit nem etwas gräulichen hintergrund ?


----------



## rebel4life (14. November 2009)

Schau dich mal nach ner Leinwand für Dia Projektoren um, gebraucht sind die recht billig. Zumindestens bei der DIA Leinwand meines Vaters ist das Bild dabei sehr gut und sogar besser, als wie mit der speziellen Beamerleinwand von nem Kumpel. Es soll aber auch Dia Leinwände geben, die für Beamer absolut ungeeignet sein sollen.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. November 2009)

yep, gebrauchte leinwand via ebay... ich würde für die endgültige lösung allerdings eine rahmenleinwand vorschlagen, da hat man absolut probleme wie wellen oder spannungsfalten wie bei rolos.


----------



## exa (14. November 2009)

jop, so ne Rahmenleinwad ist allerdings auch nicht ganz billig, gute fangen da bei 700 an glaub ich...


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. November 2009)

Ich schalte mich mal kurz mit in den Thread ein, da ich kein neues Thema aufmachen möchte.

Wie kann es sein, dass ich über eine Stereoverbindung 5.1 Sound empfange?

Es sieht wie folgend aus: Mein Fernseher ist ganz normal per Analogem Anschluss verbunden und bekommt da sein Signal für das normale Fernsehen her. Dann lasse ich per (Rot-Weißem) Chinch Kabel das Signal per "Audio OUT" von meinem Fernseher an meinen Verstärker weiterleiten und schwupps habe ich bei Filmen wunderbaren 5.1 Sound und selbst bei Werbung kommt nur die Musik, nicht aber die Stimmen aus den Effektlautpsrechern.


----------



## exa (14. November 2009)

dann hast du einen Verstäker mit upmix, dh im Verstärker sitzt ein Soundprozessor, der dir die Stereosignale hochrechnet auf ein 5.1 Signal

btw: es gibt auch einen Sound Disskusionsthread


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2009)

Mal ne kleine zwischenfrage an euch: Habt ihr schonmal Erfahrung mit dem Optoma HD65 gemacht? Und kann man den auch "von unten" Projekzieren lassen? Ich hab mir das nämlich so vorgestellt das ich den Projektor relativ unauffällig in einem Hocker zu integriere (mit Lüftungsmöglichkeit).

Nochwas: Was haltet ihr denn von einem (Langzeit-)Tagebuch über das Thema "Vom Ottonormalwohnzimmer zum Wohnkino" ?


----------



## Gast12348 (15. November 2009)

Dolby ProLogic, Dolby Pro Logic 2, DTS:Neo6 sind alles 5.1 formate die über ein Stereo Signal übertragen werden, wobei DTS das beste format ist das es ne höhere dynamik als Pro logic 2 bietet. 
Dolby Prologic ist aber mehr nen pseudo 5.1 da man nur front L/R Center, und Effektkanal hat und die kanaltrennung nicht wirklich gut ist. Mit Upmix hat das alles aber nichts zu tun


----------



## feivel (15. November 2009)

ein langzeittagebuch würde ich schon lesen...


----------



## rebel4life (15. November 2009)

PCM geht sogar auch noch. 

Man kann sogar sowas selber bauen, nennt sich Multiplexer.


----------



## feivel (16. November 2009)

> Hier dann mal mein, Samstag mit dem Teufelsystem endlich komplettiertes Heimkino
> 
> - Toshiba 46 XV 635 D 46 (46" TFT, 100Hz)
> - Onkyo TX SR 607 7.2
> ...


nett, ne alte xbox. hab auch noch eine hier 
als tipp, kauf dir für den toshiba besser nie eine ati....


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> als tipp, kauf dir für den toshiba besser nie eine ati....



Ich hab manchmal meine Ati an meinem Toshi hängen. Irgendwie hatte ich nie Probleme.

Davon abgesehen wird derjenige welcher ohnehin nie eine Ati in seinem Rechner stecken haben.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. November 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> als tipp, kauf dir für den toshiba besser nie eine ati....



warum das?


----------



## Bucklew (16. November 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> nett, ne alte xbox. hab auch noch eine hier


klar, für burnout  inkl upscaling auf 720p durch den reciever 



feivel schrieb:


> als tipp, kauf dir für den toshiba besser nie eine ati....


werd ich mir wohl nie kaufen  hab allerdings probleme mit hdmi-audio,er erkennt nur stereo. hab jetzt einfach sp/dif.


----------



## feivel (16. November 2009)

da toshibas streckenweise ein falsch geschriebenes edid haben kann es zu problemen mit ati grafikkarten kommen (habe das auch schon feststellen müssen, update kann nur beim hersteller gemacht werden), nvidia juckt sich daran einfach nicht...

und deswegen verwundert es mich aber auch nicht, dass nicht jeder damit probleme hat 
ich würde es nur nicht raten. oder zumindest vorher testen vor einem kauf. den hdmi sound out nutze ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht...ich häng an einer klassischen stereoanlage (ja nur stereo )

hab auf der xbox so sachen wie faible, und conker live and reloaded.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. November 2009)

So also ich hab mein Beamer jetz, hab jetz einfach mal provisorisch nen Baumwoll Bettlaken an die Wand geklatscht also ich bin hin und weg, das bild is schonmal richtig nett, zwar nen kleinen tick verschwommen, aber das liegt wohl daran das ich fast blind bin  Auf jeden fall sind die kontrastwerte mit dem Bettlacken einfach top, schwarz ist wirklich schwarz, und dabei hab ich den raum nicht abgedunkelt.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2009)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=36&thread=1288&postID=21054#21054

Ist schon witzig wen man alles im Hifi-Forum wiederfindet .


----------



## cane87 (26. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=36&thread=1288&postID=21054#21054
> 
> Ist schon witzig wen man alles im Hifi-Forum wiederfindet .



Da darf man wenigstens im Bilderthread vernüftig Diskutieren 

Außerdem gibt es hier im PCGHX Forum ja leider nicht all zu viele, die sich mit dem Thema Heimkino etc. beschäftigen - Aber was noch nicht ist, kann  ja noch werden .

Ich fände es, wie ich es bereits im Bilderthead angemerkt habe, besser, wenn man Kommentrare direkt zu einem Bild posten dürfte und nicht in irgendeinem anderen Therad. OTs in einen Diskussionsthread zu verschieben finde ich ja in Ordnung, aber Diskussionen, die direkt ein Bild betreffen, würden im gleichen Thread besser passen.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. November 2009)

Da bin ich der gleichen meinung, ich finds genauso unfug das man im Bilder thread kein Kommentar posten darf, ich mein ich kanns verstehen wenns in ne diskussion ausartet. Aber meistens postet man ja seine bilder um nen kommentar zu erhalten, und dann noch in irgend nem anderem thread auf seite 48 den kommentar zu den bildern zu suchen ist doch total umständlich, vorallem machts keiner glaub ich. 

@Cane87 naja ich glaub der grund warum wenige hier sich mit Heimkino beschäftigen, weil es nur wenige gibt hier die im passenden alter sind und sich das auch noch leisten können. Ich denke es gibt sogar viel die gern nen heimkino hätten aber einfach die möglichkeiten fehlen. 

Naja is auch nochmal ne sache was man als heimkino definiert, also das ich irgendwas als heimkino bezeichne muss nen Beamer vorhanden sein, alles andere ist nur Wohnzimmer und hat mit Heimkino nix zu tun. 

Ich hatte zwar vor paar monaten noch ne etwas andere meinung, aber nachdem ich selbst nen Beamer hab weis ich das alles andere nur gut ausgestattete Wohnzimmer sind. 
Kein Plasma oder LCD kann den flair erzeugen den man im Kino hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. November 2009)

Schaut euch doch mal das Verhältnis von Kommentaren und Bildern an. Zehnmal mehr Kommentare, als Bilder. Der Heimkino-Bilderthead ist einfach zu klein, als dass man Diskussion und Bilder zusammenlegen könnte. Niemand schaut sich einen Bilderthread an, wenn auf einer Seite, nur ein Bild zu sehen ist.

Wenn man wirklich zu einem Bild was posten möchte, dann ist es doch kein Problem einen Link oder die Post-Nr. einzufügen.


----------



## cane87 (26. November 2009)

Geb ich dir schon recht, dass richtiges Kinoflair mit Beamer und passenden Stühlen aufkommt. Lässt sich aber auch nicht bei jedem realisieren. Wäre z.B. wegen meinen Dachschrägen unmöglich - leider. Mit dem neuerdings bei mir vorhandenen 47" TV bei 2,5-3m Sitzabstand, gefällt mir dass flair aber schon ganz gut solange alles andere an Beleuchtung ausgemacht wird. Es ist halt im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten schon ein Heimkino, weil dafür auch vor allem der Sound stimmen muss und mit dem bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden ^^.

Für mache ist halt schon ein PC mit 22" Monitor und 5.1 Logitech System ein heimkino -  für die anderen halt erst ein ausgebauter Kinokeller mit Leinwand etc. 
Wenn nur Letztere - die zweifellos ein Heimkino System besitzen - hier Bilder posten dürften, dann wäre hier glaube noch weniger los, weil so viele gibts hier davon bestimmt nicht

Ansonsten zu dem Threadtrennungsproblem: Ist es eigentlich verboten im Diskussionsthread Bilder zu posten?  -  könnte man ja auch mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Gast12348 (26. November 2009)

@pokerclock jep ich verstehe diese problematik ebenfalls, ich sagte ja solang das nicht in ne endlos diskussion ausartet. Ist ja nicht so das ich nicht weis wie stressig das für nen Mod ist, da ich selbst in einige foren Mod bin. 
Oder man macht als bedingung wirklich so, das man auch ein bild postet muss wenn man nur nen kommentar schreibt *g* 

@Cane stimmt nicht jeder hat die möglichkeit, vor 5 monaten hätte ich selbst nicht die räumliche möglichkeit gehabt, wobei ich zugeben muss mein "heimkino" ist in mein Wohnzimmer integriert ich hab daher auch keine richtigen Kino Sessel, noch nicht aber ich bin auf den geschmack gekommen meine Couche zu verkaufen und mir Stattdessen nur Sessel in Wohnzimmer zu stellen, was aber wohl bisl stress mit der Freundin mitsich bringt *gg* 

Und du hast recht, ich hab so das gefühl das ich einer der wenigen bin mit Beamer und leinwand, als ich vor paar wochen ja gefragt hab von wegen gute leinwand hat man ja gemerkt wieviel leute nen Tipp geben konnten.


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> @Cane87 naja ich glaub der grund warum wenige hier sich mit Heimkino beschäftigen, weil es nur wenige gibt hier die im passenden alter sind und sich das auch noch leisten können.* Ich denke es gibt sogar viel die gern nen heimkino hätten aber einfach die möglichkeiten fehlen.
> *
> Naja is auch nochmal ne sache was man als heimkino definiert, also das ich irgendwas als heimkino bezeichne muss nen Beamer vorhanden sein, alles andere ist nur Wohnzimmer und hat mit Heimkino nix zu tun.
> 
> ...


So ist es bei mir, aber ich spare ja momentan wie nen Bekloppter .


----------



## Stormbringer (27. November 2009)

hey, selbst im passenden alter muss man gelegentlich auf hardware sparen. 
so ein panasonic pt-ae 3000 fällt nicht vom himmel.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. November 2009)

Jaja ich hab mit meinen 30 jahren auch auf mein Beamer und die Dolby Digital Anlage sparen müssen, eigentlich hab ich für alles sparen müssen  Aber das gehört doch irgendwie auch dazu, steigert die vorfreude ungemein und man freut sich umso mehr wenn man das Gerät seiner begierde hat, und man pflegt es mehr.

Ist auf jeden fall schöner statt sich einfach alles wahllos kaufen zu können dann hat man nämlich auch sehr wenig freude daran, ist zumindest meine erfahrung, wie sagt man so schön Geld allein macht nicht glücklich. *g*


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Jaja ich hab mit meinen 30 jahren auch auf mein Beamer und die Dolby Digital Anlage sparen müssen, eigentlich hab ich für alles sparen müssen  Aber das gehört doch irgendwie auch dazu, steigert die vorfreude ungemein und man freut sich umso mehr wenn man das Gerät seiner begierde hat, und man pflegt es mehr.
> 
> Ist auf jeden fall schöner statt sich einfach alles wahllos kaufen zu können dann hat man nämlich auch sehr wenig freude daran, ist zumindest meine erfahrung, wie sagt man so schön Geld allein macht nicht glücklich. *g*



Welch wahre Worte, irgendwie muss man im Leben ja immer Sparen, für die Anlage, fürn Fernsehr, für s eigene Haus, für ne Schrankand, für einen neuen Audi A5 Sportback... Und meistens dann, wenn man grade schön am Sparen ist, geht irgendwas zu Bruch.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. November 2009)

Genau, wie z.b grad die Nadel von meinem Ortofon System... verdammt *g*


----------



## feivel (27. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Genau, wie z.b grad die Nadel von meinem Ortofon System... verdammt *g*




das ist sehr sehr schade.....


----------



## Gast12348 (27. November 2009)

Kommt vor, ist jezt auch nicht sooo dramatisch passiert bei DJ´s einfach is jetz auch kein ultra high end, aber es passt zu devils aussage, grad wenn man auf was spart geht irgendwas kaputt.


----------



## feivel (27. November 2009)

gg..ja..oder es kommt eine unerwartete rechnung...


----------



## Stormbringer (28. November 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> gg..ja..oder es kommt eine unerwartete rechnung...



yep... oder neue winterräder... und als überraschungspaket ein defekter stoßdämpfer des gewindefahrwerks...


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> yep... oder neue winterräder... und als überraschungspaket ein defekter stoßdämpfer des gewindefahrwerks...



...der mal eben 500 € kostet... ,

...oder die eigne Katze muss geimpft und kastriert werden und einen nuen Kratzbaum braucht die auch noch - bye bye 200 €...


----------



## exa (28. November 2009)

... oder die Studiengebühren winken mal wieder...

wir schweifen vom Thema ab^^


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

Bist du sicher?

Wette top, dass der nächste Mod hier wieder Beiträge entfernen wird.

Wozu nen Katzenbaum? Kannst du die Katz nicht rauslassen? Mein Kater nutzt wenn er raus will oft das alte Sofa/Bett, da brauch ich keinen Baum für 200€.

Bei den Studiengebühren empfehle ich dir noch ein paar Geschwister.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. November 2009)

okay, okay... kein grund zu löschen.... trotzdem langsam wieder mal BTT.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. November 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Bist du sicher?
> 
> Wette top, dass der nächste Mod hier wieder Beiträge entfernen wird.
> 
> ...



Nee die bleibt drinne  Der Kratzbaum kostet erträgliche 60 €uronen bei amazon, dazu kommt abr wegen Weinachten noch ein Trockenrasierer für den Alten Herren, sowie nen TFt für 105 €.... Und dann muss Ich noch das Aquarium neumachn. 

BTT: Die restlichen Klipsch LS kommen erst am Januar, sind ja gleich mal schlappee 1000€ -.- .


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Mal wieder aufn Topic zurückzukommen. Ich bin grad einfach hin und weg begeistert von der Qualität der Yamaha AV Receiver, ich hab ihn mal gegen div Amps von mir antretten lassen darunter nen Onkyo Integra der ähnliche leistungsdaten hat wie der Yamaha. Also der Yamaha spielt zwar nicht so bestialisch tief wie der Onkyo dafür geht dem yamaha die puste nich aus ich hab den eben auf bis -15db gedreht und es war ein absolut klarer Sound, beim Onkyo wenn man den nen 3/4 aufdreht merkt man wie er die kontrolle im bassbereich komplett verliert und total unpräzise wird, die höhen fangen auch ein wenig an zu scheppern. Und der klang unterschied ist wirklich erstaunlich hab beide zu erst Analog an die X-Fi angeklemmt und dann hab ich es mal drauf angelegt, den Onkyo an die X-FI und den Yamaha per optischen kabel an den Onboard Sound, das ergebniss is ziemlich witzig, selbst hier klingt der Yamaha einfach harmonischer und das bei jeder musik richtung. Für mich steht jetz entgültig fest die X-FI fliegt aus meinem rechner raus...


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (29. November 2009)

Gewinnspiel : Wer weis was das für ne Soundkarte ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

Die, die das Prämienabo ist? 

Was steht auf dem IC im TQFP Gehäuse?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (29. November 2009)

da steht zumindest nicht wie sie heißt


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

Anhand des Chips kann man eingrenzen, um welche Karte es sich handelt.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. November 2009)

Das war zu einfach  Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun

Ich hab selber ne Terratec Aureon und der Chipsatz kamm mir gleich so bekannt vor 

Was hab ich gewonnen ? *g*


----------



## nfsgame (29. November 2009)

Gestern Anbend haben mein Vater und ich ne(n) schönen Filmeabend/-nacht gemacht. Unter anderem haben wir "I'm Legend" geguckt, auf der Anlage meiner Eltern (). Das Teil gewinnt zwar keinen Präzisionspreis, dafür kam doch schön Druck zustande. Aber am Ende kam ich doch zu dem Entschluss das meine Anlage ein etwas höheres Qualitätsniveau besitzt . 
Anders: Ich hoffe das es nicht so schwer wird die Anlage meiner Eltern mit meinem Projekt zu toppen .


----------



## Gast12348 (29. November 2009)

Schau dir niemals nen Film bei mir an  

Was ham den deine eltern für ne Anlage ?


----------



## nfsgame (29. November 2009)

Die Anlage meiner Eltern besteht zum Teil aus abgelegten Komponenten von mir (Subwoofer und Rears).

AV-Receiver: Technics TX-SA940 (hab ich neulich wiederbelebt (Nachgelötet) sollte schon weggeschmissen werden)
DVD-Player: Irgendein Panasonic-Teil mit Opto-Out
Front L/R: Boxen aus nem Philips-Suroundset (kann man aber auf Large laufenlassen )
Center: Auch aus dem Philips-Set
Rears: Die vom Logitech Z5500 (*duckundweg*; sollten unauffällig sein -.-)
Subwoofer: Z5500-Sub mit kleiner Modifikation am Anschlussterminal (damit das Teil richtig an den Sub-Preout angeschlossen werden kann (damit in unserem Wohnzimmer nen bisschen Druck da ist ist die Lautstärke auf 39 von 40 Einheiten )  Achso: nochmal *duckundweg* )


Also insgesamt nix spektakuläres, allerdings nen Wunder das meine Mutter das alles hat durchgehen lassen (Beim Sub hat sie mächtig gestreikt zu Anfang ).
In der Disziplin Musik würde ich dem Teil ne glatte 6 geben, für Filme reichts für ne 3+ . 

Ich guck mal ob ich noch Bilder finde . Das Bild vom offenem AV hab ich hier schon irgendwo gepostet.


----------



## feivel (6. Dezember 2009)

@dfence

das sieht ein bisschen nach schmuddelkino aus...


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Dezember 2009)

Besonders das Zimmer in Grün... Pfui ^^ Ist zwar nicht böse gemeint, aber naja... Ein HifI Rack wäre auch eine gute Wahl, zuem noch bei den LS eine gescheit aussehende Front drauf (z.B. ne Platte aus Buche oder sowas) und das alles sehe besser aus


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

Jop das stimmt auf jeden fall es ist optisch noch bisl was zu verbessern. Was die Zimmerfarbe angeht, ja grün ist wirklich sehr "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aber da ich hier eh nur noch nen paar monate Wohne wollt ich nich unbedingt neu streichen, ein vorteil hats aber, dadurch das es ein dunkles grün ist schluckt der raum viel licht und man hat nen sehr guten schwarzwert auf der Leinwand. Hifi rack ist so ne sache, im moment steht die anlage auf nem echten biedermeier *lol* Bei den boxen fehlt der Stoffbezug, den hab ich einst mal abgemacht weil nach 10 jahren und bisl rauch fand ich das schon bisl ekelhaft und ich hab ne neue hoch mittelton einheit verbaut ( 20er Kalotte Polycarbonat hochtöner, 25mm Gewebekalotte mittelhochtöner beides von Visaton ) sieht natürlich scheise aus ohne den stoffbezug. Aber bei den boxen bin ich mittlerweile auch am überlegen ob ich dennen nicht nen komplett neues Gehäuse spendiere, was man da sieht hab ich in meinem jugendlichen leichtsinn vor 15 jahren in der Garage gebaut dementsprechend siehts natürlich auch aus. 

Also von daher kann ich eure kritik an der Optik durchaus verstehen, das ist mir irgendwo ebenfalls nen dorn im auge, aber ich denke halt auch um die optik kümmer ich mich in der neuen Wohnung, bis dahin muss der gute klang die miese optik glattbügeln.  
Ich wollt aber auch kein schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen


----------



## feivel (6. Dezember 2009)

wer hat den von kritik gesprochen..also ich nicht..hat halt sein eigenes flair..ist mir nur so aufgefallen.
leinwand gibts keine oder seh ich das nur nicht gescheit?
gibts das in der neuen wohnung dann?
ich würde ja weinrot gegenüber grün dann bevorzugen..hätte noch mehr pornokinoflair


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja Pornokino sollts eigentlich keins werden  Aber ein gewisses Flair hats schon, auf den Bild kommt das auch bisl farblich verfälscht rüber, man kann sich auf jeden fall dran gewöhnen, aber es ist nicht jedermans sache.  
 Ne leinwand gibts nur provisorisch, ich hab 2 latten an die Wand genagelt und dazwischen das Baumwolltuch gespannt. In der neuen Wohnung werd ich dann aber ne richtige Leinwand bauen, schön mit schwarzen rahmen. Im netz hab ich ne klasse bauanleitung dazu gefunden. 
Ich hab zwar noch keine neue bude gefunden, aber die Wohnung die ich suche muss dementsprechend ausgelegt sein das ich dort auch mein Heimkino realisieren kann, also nicht nur von den räumlichkeiten sondern vorallem von der Lautstärke her ohne das die nachbarn gleich die Polizei rufen.

Weinrot hab ich nun schon öfter gesehen bei div heimkinos. Allerdings find ich schwarz und Rot ne ziemlich derbe kombination, da wär ich mir dann nicht mehr so schlüssig welche farbe die einrichtung haben soll. Aber da werd ich erst drüber nachdenken wenn ich die neue Wohnung hab.


----------



## feivel (6. Dezember 2009)

ich liebe die kombination schwarz und rot ja...wenn wir mal umziehen wird mein kino/spielraum schwarzrotgestreift werden...
aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen..
ja wenn du vorhast auszuziehen, würd ich da jetzt auch nicht mehr investieren.
wie siehts denn aus mit dämmung an den wänden? ist das geplant? wegen der lautstärke?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis schon das Schwarz rot ziemlich abgefahren sein kann, als bsp mein Badezimmer is bis auf halber höhe mit schwarzen fliesen und die andere hälfte ist Rot. Hab das auch schon bei nem privat heimkino gesehen, also die kombi schwarz rot, hat mir auch gefallen. 

Wie das mit der Dämmung aussieht, wie gesagt es wird ganz drauf ankommen wie gegebenheiten sind, leider findet man solche wohnungen die meinen ansprüchen ausreichen nicht grad häufig, von daher mach ich mir da lieber noch kein plan bevor ich nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht bekomm. Aber wenns sein muss dann könnt ich mir das unter umständen auch vorstellen, aber das wird teuer, denn ich würd den boden ebenfalls komplett dämmen, und da muss der vermieter dann auch mitspielen denn das sind ja schon bauliche veränderungen.


----------



## feivel (6. Dezember 2009)

ein grund mehr eigenheimbesitzer zu werden, du hast ja recht


----------



## Bucklew (8. Dezember 2009)

Hups, falscher Thread


----------



## feivel (8. Dezember 2009)

gratuliere zum player..


----------



## Bucklew (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja das Ding ist echt geil. Bluray rockt 

Wenn nur nicht der ganze Kopierschutzmüll wäre...


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2009)

naja, wenigstens ist keine Beschränkung drin a la nur 3 mal abspielen und dann per Anruf wieder freischalten^^


----------



## feivel (8. Dezember 2009)

naja..auf nem standaloneplayer ist das glaub ich nicht soooooo wild.


----------



## Bucklew (8. Dezember 2009)

Naja, PC kann man ja vollkommen vergessen als Bluray-Player, wenn man TrueHD oder DTS-HD nehmen will. Leider


----------



## Riezonator (9. Dezember 2009)

und 24p konnte ich auch vergessen bis vor 2 tagen da hat nvidia ein treiber update für meine 9600M GT rausgehauen 

4 wochen eher und ich hätte mir die 150 tacken für den stand alone player gespart.


----------



## feivel (9. Dezember 2009)

ich nutz den pc als blu-ray player und bin immer hin und hergerissen..würde eigentlich nur aus komfortgründen einen standaloneplayer einsetzen.allerdings nutze ich kein truehd sound


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand mal einen direkten vergleich zwischen dolby digital und dolby tru hd hören können?
bin am überlegen einen denon 3310 oder 4310 für meinen ollen 3806 anzuschaffen...

okay, tru-hd sound ist nur ein argument... aber 2 hdmi-eingänge ist schon recht wenig - ich brauche mehr...


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hat jemand mal einen direkten vergleich zwischen dolby digital und dolby tru hd hören können?
> bin am überlegen einen denon 3310 oder 4310 für meinen ollen 3806 anzuschaffen...
> 
> okay, tru-hd sound ist nur ein argument... aber 2 hdmi-eingänge ist schon recht wenig - ich brauche mehr...



Dadurch, dass die geile alte PS 3 kein HD per Stream ausgeben kann, weiß Ich dir nicht wirklich was dazu sagen, wobei der Unterschied dürftig sein wird....


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hat jemand mal einen direkten vergleich zwischen dolby digital und dolby tru hd hören können?



Den Unterschied kann man bei Transformers schon hören, aber Dolby Digital hört sich an sich ja schon klasse an


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hat jemand mal einen direkten vergleich zwischen dolby digital und dolby tru hd hören können?


Oh ja, den hörst du! Die Subwooferspur ist einfach nur der Knaller


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen wieviel besser der noch werden soll, ich find das bei DTS oder Dolby Digital schon brachial genug.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Dezember 2009)

nun, die meinungen sind... vielfältig.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht, aber es ist so.


----------



## feivel (10. Dezember 2009)

das würde mich schon auch mal interessieren.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Dezember 2009)

Als ob die HD Format einen enormen Umschwung machen, die DTS und D Digital Formate sind erfahren und klanglich enorm gut, Ice Age 3 war der Knaller bei mir, und das nur in Dolby Digital. Selbst wenn - eine gute Anlage setzt das vorraus. 

@Bucklew: was für ne Anlage besitzt denn du?

PS: Hab heute die Führerscheinprüfung bestanden, Hab die Fahrerlaubnis


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> PS: Hab heute die Führerscheinprüfung bestanden, Hab die Fahrerlaubnis



Ein Verrückter mehr in der Welt der Geisterfahrer

Um mal die Frage für Bucklew zu beantworten:

- Onkyo TX SR 607 7.2
- Teufel Concept S 5.1


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2009)

Also mit einer guten Anlage, die die Dynamikdifferenzen ohne Einbußen umsetzen kann hört man einen Unterschied zu DD/DTS (eigene Meinung).


@Devil96: Glückwunsch.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Dezember 2009)

Eben ich kanns mir auch nicht so ganz vorstellen, wer ne wirklich potente anlage hat im Bassbereich der soll sich mal die Englische DVD fassung von Erdbeben anschaun, ist zwar nen film aus den 70er jahren, allerdings im Sensurround verfahren was derbste tieftonfrequenzen ermöglich. Bei der englischen DVD wurde die Sensurround Tieftonspur auf den LFE vom Dolby Digital gelegt, der sound der da rauskommt ist wirklich derbst, vorrausgesezt man hat halt die passende Anlage. Oder wir wahren Helden nehm ich auch gern als vergleich, grad bei der scene mit den Helikoptern merkt man wie realistisch das ist von Bass und vom Surround ich kann mir da wirklich kaum ne steigerung vorstellen *g*  

Ps : 20 meter von mir weg ist nen Notlande Platz für Rettungshubschrauber daher kann ich das schon gut vergleichen mit dem Helis *G*


@devil jo von mir auch glückwunsch.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Als ob die HD Format einen enormen Umschwung machen, die DTS und D Digital Formate sind erfahren und klanglich enorm gut, Ice Age 3 war der Knaller bei mir, und das nur in Dolby Digital. Selbst wenn - eine gute Anlage setzt das vorraus.


Wie sagt man so schön? Das bessere ist des guten Feindes 

Glückwunsch zum Führerschein, welchen Kreis muss man jetzt weiträumig umfahren?


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke ^^ Jetzt ist wenigstens auch mehr Geld für die Anlage da... Auto hab ich ja schon. (Danke Pokerclock, wir sehen uns auf der Autobahn... )

Aber dennoch: Der Unterschied zw. Hd und nicht HD (^^) kommt auch enorm auf dem Film an, immerhin liegts an denen, wie stark komprimiert, (Bei HD natürlich nicht), wie hoch der Verlust ist und wie der LFE usw. ausgelegt sind. Zudem müsste man um objektiv vergleichen zu können und hier etwas statthaftes rüberzubringen müsste jeder mal die gleiche Anlage gehört haben.

Also: Der Film machts...


----------



## feivel (10. Dezember 2009)

brummbrummbrumm....


glückwunsch.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Dezember 2009)

Über sowas muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen - hab nen analog aufgebauten Tiefpass und nur Stereo. 

Will wirklich niemand meinen NAD C325BEE abkaufen? Der Denon AVR-1910 wäre schon etwas tolles.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Über sowas muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen - hab nen analog aufgebauten Tiefpass und nur Stereo.
> 
> Will wirklich niemand meinen NAD C325BEE abkaufen? Der Denon AVR-1910 wäre schon etwas tolles.



Tausch doch deinen NAD gegen meinen Denon 1909.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Dezember 2009)

1910. 1909 ist die vorherige Generation.

Irgendwas hat der 1909er nicht, was ich wollte, hab aber grad kein Plan, welcher Unterschied es war.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Dezember 2009)

Würde den denon ja eh nicht hergeben - der hat sich mittlerweile in mein Herz gesoundet (...), Das der 09 die vorige Generation war ist ja logisch


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Aber dennoch: Der Unterschied zw. Hd und nicht HD (^^) kommt auch enorm auf dem Film an, immerhin liegts an denen, wie stark komprimiert, (Bei HD natürlich nicht), wie hoch der Verlust ist und wie der LFE usw. ausgelegt sind. Zudem müsste man um objektiv vergleichen zu können und hier etwas statthaftes rüberzubringen müsste jeder mal die gleiche Anlage gehört haben.
> 
> Also: Der Film machts...


TrueHD btw. DTS-HD ist grundsätzlich unkomprimiert. Wenn man keinen Vorteil durch das Tonformat hätte, würde man diese nicht dazu machen. Gibt auch genug Filme, die solche Tonformate net haben


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Vorteil durch das Tonformat hätte, würde man diese nicht dazu machen.



marketing - sales - umsatz.


----------



## Bucklew (11. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> marketing - sales - umsatz.


Man kann sich fast überall zu den entsprechenden Blurays informieren, ob nur Mogelpackung oder wirklich gut. Verarscht wird man natürlich (wie überall) immer, aber ednnoch mag ich TrueHD nicht missen


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Man kann sich fast überall zu den entsprechenden Blurays informieren, ob nur Mogelpackung oder wirklich gut. Verarscht wird man natürlich (wie überall) immer, aber ednnoch mag ich TrueHD nicht missen



Irgendwie würde Ich mich anschließen - aber bei meinem Denon wird das TrueHD nie blau aufleuchetn, welch Schmach...


----------



## Bucklew (12. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Irgendwie würde Ich mich anschließen - aber bei meinem Denon wird das TrueHD nie blau aufleuchetn, welch Schmach...


Wieso das? Kein Player?


----------



## rebel4life (12. Dezember 2009)

So, dank dem Wertstoffhof hab ich jetzt eine weiße Platte für mein Atmolight, nacher neu anstreichen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Dezember 2009)

Kurz mal ne Frage: Bei meinem Yamaha-465 Verstärker kann ich unter den einstellungen die größe der LS angeben. Was ist Small und was ist Large? Kleine Satelieten ist mir klar, aber wie siehts mit Regallautsprechern aus?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2009)

Im Zweifel Testen. "Large" sollte aber die richtige Einstellung dafür sein.


----------



## Väinämöinen (22. Dezember 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Kurz mal ne Frage: Bei meinem Yamaha-465 Verstärker kann ich unter den einstellungen die größe der LS angeben. Was ist Small und was ist Large? Kleine Satelieten ist mir klar, aber wie siehts mit Regallautsprechern aus?


Stellst du die Lautsprecher auf _Large_ kriegen sie den gesamten Frequenzbereich und spielen eben so tief wie sie können, während sie auf _Small_ nur bis zur Trennfrequenz zwischen Lautsprechern und Subwoofer (im AVR einstellbar) spielen. Der AVR teilt das dann auf und gibt die tieferen Frequenzen an den Sub.

Das sinnvollste wäre warscheinlich also die LS auf Small zu stellen und die Trennfrequenz dann so niedrig wie möglich zu wählen.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Dezember 2009)

morschen zusammen,

meinereiner möchte seinen denon avr-3806 in rente schicken und denkt sich was neues zuzulegen. hauptgründe sind die neuen hd-tonformate und ich bräuchte mehr hdmi-eingänge. aktuell habe ich zwei und die langen einfach nicht mehr aus (bdp, sat, pc plus ein zusätzlicher front-in wären gut).

ich habe mal grob vorsortiert und bin auf folgende geräte gestoßen:
- denon avr-3310
- denon avr4310
- onkyo tx-nr3007
- onkyo tx-nr5007
- yamaha rx-v3900
- yamaha dsp-z7

direktlinks zu meiner auswahl über geizhals: Heimkino Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
listenpreise reichen weit, ich glaube von 1300 (3310) bis 2500 (z7); den z7 sollte man auf der strasse allerdings für deutlich unter 2k bekommen.
kennt jemand eines der geräte und kann was dazu sagen? beim gestrigen stöbern im hifi-forum hab ich vor allem über die onkyos ne menge licht und schatten weahrgenommen.

gerne dürft ihr mir auch weitere geräte empfehlen, aber dann bitte mit begründung und nicht einfach nur "weil ich den hersteller schon immer hatte".


----------



## Edguy (27. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Stellst du die Lautsprecher auf _Large_ kriegen sie den gesamten Frequenzbereich und spielen eben so tief wie sie können, während sie auf _Small_ nur bis zur Trennfrequenz zwischen Lautsprechern und Subwoofer (im AVR einstellbar) spielen. Der AVR teilt das dann auf und gibt die tieferen Frequenzen an den Sub.
> 
> Das sinnvollste wäre warscheinlich also die LS auf Small zu stellen und die Trennfrequenz dann so niedrig wie möglich zu wählen.


Ich hatte bei mir mal vor einiger Zeit auf Large umgestellt und nicht mehr darüber nachgedacht. Irgendwann fiel mir auf, dass ich keine ordentliche Bässe mehr habe bzw. der Sub fast nix mehr ausgibt. Zurück auf Small und alles war wieder bestens.


----------



## Low (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hohl mir jetzt den LG 32LH3010. Das Bild hat mich für den Preis einfach überzeugt.
399,-€ 
Hammer !


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> - denon avr-3310
> - denon avr4310
> - onkyo tx-nr3007
> - onkyo tx-nr5007
> ...



Kennen im Sinne von gehört haben, leider nein. Nur etwas Wissen in Form von Testberichten in Fachzeitschriften.

Der Vollständigkeit halber nenne ich noch die beiden Rotel AVR RSX-1550 und RSX-1560 (Listenpreis: 1900/2500€). Die Ausstattung wird wahrscheinlich zu dürftig für dich sein (nur 4 HDMI Eingänge), aber dafür gibt es Klang und Verarbeitung in Perfektion. Sind halt Hifi-AVR.


----------



## Low (27. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand einen guten HD Sat-Receiver für max. 130,-€ parat?

Habe dieses rausgesucht.


Ich weiß nicht genau wobei man genau achten muss. Es gibt welche für 99€ und welche für 400€, ohne festplatte^^

Das einzigste was mir negatives aufgefallen ist das sich viele über die langen Zeiten beim Sender welchseln stören.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Dezember 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kennen im Sinne von gehört haben, leider nein. Nur etwas Wissen in Form von Testberichten in Fachzeitschriften.
> 
> Der Vollständigkeit halber nenne ich noch die beiden Rotel AVR RSX-1550 und RSX-1560 (Listenpreis: 1900/2500€). Die Ausstattung wird wahrscheinlich zu dürftig für dich sein (nur 4 HDMI Eingänge), aber dafür gibt es Klang und Verarbeitung in Perfektion. Sind halt Hifi-AVR.



die beiden rotels nehme ich mal zum querlesen auf. 
mal schauen was da für strassenpreise zu erreichen sind.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

Rotel baut sehr gute Geräte, haben halt auch ihren Preis.

Wenn man viel Geld investieren will, dann sollte man sich auch mal die AVR Kombinationen von NAD anschauen, die sind sehr gut, dafür auch recht teuer...


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Dezember 2009)

nad kann meines wissens noch kein hd-audio dekodieren.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

NAD

News: Full-HD-Upgrade für NAD AV-Receiver  - i-fidelity.net

Ist aber recht teuer...


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Dezember 2009)

NAD geht mal wieder einen eigenen Weg. Die AVR sind teils schon drei Jahre auf dem Markt. Werden aber durch diverse Upgrades wieder fit gemacht. In der aktuellen AUDIO ist ein Testbericht über den NAD T765 HD. Listenpreis: Angenehme 2.650 €


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab bei nem Händler neulich nen NAD (den 785 mit HD-Upgrade) gehört, der hat aus meiner Sicht viele andere Receiver geschlagen (wie den AVR-4810 zB). Hör ihn dir mal an, es lohnt sich .
Der Vorteil bei denen ist das man immer noch Aufrüsten kann mit diesen Modulen.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Dezember 2009)

das problem bei nad und rotel ist recht einfach: es gibt nur wenig nachlässe auf die uvp's. 
und ich will deutlich unter 2k bleiben.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

Versuchs mal bei nem Fachhändler, da kannst du handeln ohne Ende.

Da gehen immer 30-50€, bei teuren Geräten sind das locker mal 300-400€.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Dezember 2009)

An deiner Stelle würde Ich entweder zum Denon 4310 greifen, oder du schaust dir mal die aktuellen Boliden von z.B. Yamaha (DSP-Traum), Pioneer (Dynamikwunder) an. Rotel baut Spitzenprodukte zu Spitzenpreisen. Von NAD bin Ich persönlich nicht so begeistert, aber die bauen dennoch gute Geräte.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Versuchs mal bei nem Fachhändler, da kannst du handeln ohne Ende.
> 
> Da gehen immer 30-50€, bei teuren Geräten sind das locker mal 300-400€.



wie gesagt, nad und rotel sind da recht stabil. es gibt händler die geben am telefon noch nicht mal ne preisauskunft über solche geräte.



Devil96 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde Ich entweder zum Denon 4310 greifen, oder du schaust dir mal die aktuellen Boliden von z.B. Yamaha (DSP-Traum), Pioneer (Dynamikwunder) an. Rotel baut Spitzenprodukte zu Spitzenpreisen. Von NAD bin Ich persönlich nicht so begeistert, aber die bauen dennoch gute Geräte.



yamaha dsp-z7 wäre meine allererste wahl aktuell.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Dezember 2009)

Was machste denn mit deinem alten Avr dann??

Bin zur Zeit am Überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, dem Denon 1909 einen starken Stereoamp (Vollverstärker oder Endstufe) zur Seite zu stellen, aber eben nur zum Musik hören. Immerhin steht  der alte Marantz PM 350 (läuft nun ohne Potikratzen ) mit  Denon klanglich auf einer Stufe, ganz ohne Restorer etc. Lohnt sich so ein Unterfangen?


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Dezember 2009)

es gibt da bereits nen interessenten hier aus dem forum. 

zu deinen plänen... hatte hier nicht jemand nen nad stereo zu verkaufen?



oh..... lecker: 
Emotiva Audio XPA-5 Five Channel Power Amplifier


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich, aber der wird wohl etwas zu teuer sein "nur" als Ergänzung...

Zudem muss ich noch vorher meine Finanzen begutachten, denn es will danach ja ein Receiver gekauft werden und der Führerschein ist auch nicht billig...


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal aus meinem Thread:


> So, ich hab eben mal den Baumarkkt überfallen um neue, längere Antennenkabel und Adapter zu besorgen. Nur hab ich jetzt ein Problem: Mit einem T-Stück (F-Stecker) als Verbinder zwischen zwei Kabeln bekomme ich wunderbar Singnal, mit einem F-Stecker-Verbinder allerdnings Null . Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?
> Im Anhang sind Bilder von dem Konstrukt, vorher (als es funktionierte; die eine Leitung führt ins Nichts) und NAchher mit dem Verbinder (wo nix klappte).


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

Hat der Verbinder eine höhere Dämpfung als der Splitter? Wobei ein offener Anschluss bei HF wie ein Kurzschluss wirkt...


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal nen Experiment gemacht, jetzt funktioniert es erstmal: F-Stecker ab vom Kabel und die Signalleiter so in den Verbinder, OHNE Schirm .


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

Mantelstromfilter - Masseentkoppler gegen Brummen F-Stecker 5660RST0002BL

Schau mal, ob du da einen irgendwo ausleihen kannst, denn ich vermute mal, dass es Probleme mit der Speisespannung gibt. Hast du versuchsweiße mal bei allen Receivern im Haus das Sat Kabel abgeschraubt? An deinem Receiver kannst du nicht die Speisespannung ein bzw. ausschalten?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ganz normales Kabel(-Digital) (mit analog klappts aber auch nicht) . Unten bei meinen Eltern funktionierts ja auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich, aber der wird wohl etwas zu teuer sein "nur" als Ergänzung...
> 
> Zudem muss ich noch vorher meine Finanzen begutachten, denn es will danach ja ein Receiver gekauft werden und der Führerschein ist auch nicht billig...



Zu teuer gibts bei mir (fast) nicht, es geht bloß ums Prinzip, ob ein Stereoamp meinen Klipsch noch etwas entlocken kann... Das du den NAD verkaufst weiß Ich auch 

Führerschein ist ******* teuer, durfte Ich auch feststellen... wie weit biste denn??


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

Muss noch anfange, ich sags dir, die Fahrschulen sind echt zu blöd einen ans Telefon hinzuhocken oder sich nen Anrufbeantworter zu kaufen, nur bei einer, die ein wenig teurer ist hab ich einen erreicht, scheint als ob die schon seitm 20. alle Urlaub machen, naja, im neuen Jahr hab ich dann rund 3 Monate in denen ich den Schein machen sollte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Dezember 2009)

Die meistens sind ziemlich faul ^^. Ich hab ja Gott sei Dank die Theorie & Praxis gleich beim 1. Mal bestanden, sonst wäre es richtig teurer geworden... viel Offtopic hier ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Die meistens sind ziemlich faul ^^. Ich hab ja Gott sei Dank die Theorie & Praxis gleich beim 1. Mal bestanden, sonst wäre es richtig teurer geworden... viel Offtopic hier ^^



hey, das hab sogar ich geschafft. 

muss ja nicht mehr bei OT eingreifen. 

btw: ich bin verliebt... beim stöbern nach nem avr nen bdp gefunden. 
Azur 650BD Blu-ray Universal Playerhttp://www.cambridgeaudio.com/media/20090911_141637_650BD-front.jpg


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

So, mal ein Bild einer meiner Standboxen, der Leim muss noch ein paar Stunden trocknen und dann kann ich die nächste Box leimen.

Hab gar keine Lust, die Platine für die Frequenzweiche in ner Ätzschale zu machen, Sprühätzbad wäre mir lieber, da brauch ich aber mehr als 20x so viel Flüssigkeit und das ist nicht billig.


----------



## feivel (29. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> btw: ich bin verliebt... beim stöbern nach nem avr nen bdp gefunden.
> Azur 650BD Blu-ray Universal Player


 

der sieht richtig schick aus, aber günstig wird der wohl nicht sein. hab keine preisvorstellung gefunden


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> So, mal ein Bild einer meiner Standboxen, der Leim muss noch ein paar Stunden trocknen und dann kann ich die nächste Box leimen.
> 
> Hab gar keine Lust, die Platine für die Frequenzweiche in ner Ätzschale zu machen, Sprühätzbad wäre mir lieber, da brauch ich aber mehr als 20x so viel Flüssigkeit und das ist nicht billig.



Nice, habn paar fragen  
Welche stärke haben die OSB Platten, und baust du noch ne verstärkung für die Rückwand ein ? Meine erfahrung sagt mir das es bei dieser größe es besser wär wenn du noch zusätzlich mindest eine versteifung für die Rückwand reinmachst, ist bei meinen Kisten auch so, Die Vorder und Rückseite sind zusätzlich nochmal verstärkt ( bei ner materialstärke von 22mm )

Allerdings hätt ich den aufbau bisl anders gemacht, ich denke mal ist einer deiner ersten selbstbau boxen, du hast dir nämlich paar problemstellen reingebaut die schwer werden abzudichen. Ich hab gemerkt das es das aller beste ist wenn du die Frontplatte versenkt verbaust, d.h in der Box baust dir nochmal einen rahmen rein auf dem du die Frontplatte schraubst, und auf diesen rahmen kommt dichtmasse, anders bekommst das ding nämlich höchstwarscheinlich nur sehr sehr schwer dicht, auser du baust sie so das sie nie wieder geöffnet werden kann.
Ich mach das mittlerweile nur noch so, wird auch bei den meisten boxenbauer so praktiziert.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> der sieht richtig schick aus, aber günstig wird der wohl nicht sein. hab keine preisvorstellung gefunden



ca. 750.
ist wohl baugleich/-ähnlich mit dem oppo bdp83 (ab 500) - und das scheint DER aktuelle universalplayer zu sein. gibts hier leider nicht bzw. nur über umwege. der oppo hat sogar einen abt2010 video prozessor. ich glaub den werde ich bei gelegenheit ordern.

OPPO BDP-83 Bluray Speler - LivingCinema Shop: Thuisbioscoop advies, apparatuur en service


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2009)

18mm, es waren 20mm vorgesehen, versuch die mal zu kriegen, nicht einmal im Bauhaus hatten se die da.

Und glaub mir, die Box ist dicht (bis auf eine Seitenwand, die muss ich jetzt leider noch schrauben, denn die Spule für die Frequenzweiche muss ich noch abwickeln und das LC Meter gibt es halt nur im Geschäft), Verstärkung brauch ich keine, denn das Holz muss laut Beschreibung in gewisser weiße mitschwingen, ist ne Transmissionline Box.

Mindstorm (die Ur-TQWT von HiFi-Selbstbau)

Wenn die Box dann endgültig verleimt ist, bekommt man sie zwar nie mehr auf, aber dann ist se auch wirklich dicht.

Das mit dem abnehmbaren Teil kenn ich, hab ich bei meinem Subwoofer gemacht, aber im letzten halben Jahr hab ich das Teil nie aufgemacht...

In dem Link sieht man den Plan der Box, heute leim ich die 2. und mach dann auch noch das mittlere Brett rein.

Was nimmst du zum veredeln der Boxen? Ich werde se wahrscheinlich abschleifen und dann sauber mit Klarlack ansprühen/anstreichen, das hat aber noch Zeit.


----------



## feivel (29. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ca. 750.
> ist wohl baugleich/-ähnlich mit dem oppo bdp83 (ab 500) - und das scheint DER aktuelle universalplayer zu sein. gibts hier leider nicht bzw. nur über umwege. der oppo hat sogar einen abt2010 video prozessor. ich glaub den werde ich bei gelegenheit ordern.
> 
> OPPO BDP-83 Bluray Speler - LivingCinema Shop: Thuisbioscoop advies, apparatuur en service


 

meine güte...sehr schickes teil..aber das werd ich mir nicht leisten..


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> meine güte...sehr schickes teil..aber das werd ich mir nicht leisten..



man bekommt halt in der 200€ klasse keinen bd-player der dvd's adäquat wiedergeben kann. i.d.r. sind die billigen scaler einfach nur mist.


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2009)

naja für meinen hab ich 670 mit kabel ausgegeben. wars mir wert.


----------



## feivel (29. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> man bekommt halt in der 200€ klasse keinen bd-player der dvd's adäquat wiedergeben kann. i.d.r. sind die billigen scaler einfach nur mist.


 

weiß nicht, bei mir scaled windvd...kann nicht vergleichen, wie ist das denn so?
gibts da tests?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja für meinen hab ich 670 mit kabel ausgegeben. wars mir wert.



warst du der mit dem 2500er?


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2009)

denon 2010, der ist neu, der 2500 ist alt.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

Der 2010 würde mir ja auch gefallen, aber erstmal ist nen AV-Receiver mit Preouts dran .


----------



## Edguy (30. Dezember 2009)

Eine (dumme?) Frage zum dpb2010 bzw. zu HD-Audio-Signale:

Ich habe den AVR1908, der ja noch nicht die neuen Standards (True-HD, DTS-HD, etc) wiedergeben kann. Wenn ich die Ausgänge der einzelnen Kanäle (zB.) des DBP2010 mit den Kanal-Eingängen des AVR1908 verbinde, höre ich dann die neuen Tonformate, also das "HD"?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

Der 1908 hat doch schon HDMI, oder? Stell  im 2010 die Ausgabe auf PCM statt Bitstream und mach es so .


----------



## Edguy (30. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab den AVR1908 (hat HDMI), aber (noch) nicht den 2010 
Es würde also so funktionieren, wie ich es vermutet habe? (denn will nicht nur wegen des Tonformates einen neuen 1910´er kaufen müssen)


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2009)

der würde es als normal dts oder dolby ausgeben, nicht als hd.


----------



## Edguy (30. Dezember 2009)

Also funktionieren die HD-Inhalte des Tons nur über digitalem Weg ? Ist das richtig?


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2009)

^was meinst du jetzt? ob das über hdmi oder coax läuft? hd geht nur über hdmi. aber auch wenn der avr den ton über hdmi abgreift, muß er immer noch das als hd ausgeben können. der 1910 kann das, alle da drunter glaube ich nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

Aktuelle BD-Player können das HD-Audiosignal in PCM dekodieren und so über den HDMI Augeben .


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2009)

ja, und es geht soweit ich weiß nur über hdmi, nicht über coax. also die normalen dts und dolby gehen über coax und opt. aber nicht die hd.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja soweit bei dem aktuellen BD-Angebot nicht so tragisch. Höchstens 10% der Angebotenen BDs haben für die deutsche Tonspur eines der neuen Formate .


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2009)

jo in englisch meist mit hd, wir deutschen haben eh miese ohren da reicht normal dts.. gibt leider nicht alt zu viele.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, finde ich persönlich Schade, denn die HD formate klingen nochmal ein ganzes Stückchen besser.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Dezember 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Stimmt, finde ich persönlich Schade, denn die HD formate klingen nochmal ein ganzes Stückchen besser.



Hast du das schon mal im Vergleich gehört?? Wenn ja mit welcher Anlage??


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Dezember 2009)

> Hast du das schon mal im Vergleich gehört??



Ja, sonst würde ich es nicht schreiben.



> Wenn ja mit welcher Anlage??



Mit meiner.


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Dezember 2009)

Das liegt idR aber eher an einer unterschiedlichen Abmischung der Tonspuren als einem wirklichen Qualitätsunterschied der Tonformate. Vergleich mal den Core-Stream mit der kompletten Version einer HD-Tonspur.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das liegt idR aber eher an einer unterschiedlichen Abmischung der Tonspuren als einem wirklichen Qualitätsunterschied der Tonformate. Vergleich mal den Core-Stream mit der kompletten Version einer HD-Tonspur.



Mag sein, aber solange es sich in der Realität besser anhört, ist mir das egal


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Dezember 2009)

Nur hast du, falls es überhaupt mehrere geben sollte, dann das gleiche Problem wie bei der Wahl zwischen DD und DTS. Die DTS Spur bietet technisch mehr Potenzial, klingt aber trotzdem oft schlechter.

Naja, ich nutzte eigentlich auch immer die HD Spur, weil das idR die einzige englische ist, so dass sich die Frage meist garnicht stellt. Nur deshalb einen neuen AVR kaufen ist IMO aber nicht so furchtbar dringend, da sind der eingebaute HDMI Switch und die eingesparten Audio-Kabel in der Praxis fast mehr wert.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Dezember 2009)

Also ist in der Realität Dolby Digital meist besser als DTS?


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Dezember 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also ist in der Realität Dolby Digital meist besser als DTS?


Kommt durchaus vor. Man kann es eben nicht pauschal sagen, sondern muss es ausprobieren.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, nur hat man sicherlich keine Lust, immer erstmal probe zu hören bevor man mit dem Film anfängt, wäre jedenfalls bei mir so.


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Dezember 2009)

Mache ich auch nicht. Zur Not hab ich dann halt Pech gehabt und sonderlich groß sind eventuelle Unterschiede eh nicht. Da geht es bestenfalls um Nuancen, wenn der Ton-Heini nicht richtig versagt hat.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Dezember 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also ist in der Realität Dolby Digital meist besser als DTS?





Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Kommt durchaus vor. Man kann es eben nicht pauschal sagen, sondern muss es ausprobieren.




huh, das stimmt so aber  nicht... idr hört sich die dts-spur druckvoller an als die dd-spur - das betrifft aber nur die originalsprache der aufnahme. synchros hören sich in 95% aller fälle sowieso deutlich schlechter an.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ja, sonst würde ich es nicht schreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> Mit meiner.




Das kauf Ich dir nicht ab. Das ist ja nun keine Super Anlage, das ist fast so, als würde einer mit nem 50 € Brüllwürfel set den Unterschied zw. Mp3 und CD hören. (320 gg. CD). Wahrscheinlich Einbildung bei dir... ist nicht böse gemeint, aber manchmal nildet man sich eben was ein.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Das kauf Ich dir nicht ab. Das ist ja nun keine Super Anlage, das ist fast so, als würde einer mit nem 50 € Brüllwürfel set den Unterschied zw. Mp3 und CD hören. (320 gg. CD). Wahrscheinlich Einbildung bei dir... ist nicht böse gemeint, aber manchmal nildet man sich eben was ein.



Und du hast die Lautsprecher auch schnmal gehört? Sie kommen zwar von einer Kompaktanlage, doch diese wurde in mehreren Test als Seht gut gewertet und auch User Meinungen bestätigen das. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man nur mit einer sehr teuren Anlage den Unterschied herraushört, wobei meine Anlage nun wirklich kein Brüllwürfel ist. Nur weil ich keine Klipsch LS bei mir habe, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man den Unterschied nicht hört!


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

klipsch sind bei weiten auch nicht unter den top 10..


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2010)

Muss ein Hersteller unter den "Top10" (von was überhaupts?) sein, damit seine Lautsprecher gut sein können? Das bezweifle ich.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> (von was überhaupts?)



Da würde mir höchstens die Verarbeitung als Kriterium einfallen, Klang ist ja eher für jeden Anders


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

nö muß nicht.. aber um nicht 250 verschiedene modelle probe zu hören orientier ich mich lieber nach tests. und wenn 10 zeitschriften mehr oder weniger das gleiche sagen, werden die sich wohl nicht irren. ausser bei dir, du hörst eh anders.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2010)

Jeder Mensch hört anderst. Das ist nunmal so und ich finde es nicht so gut, wenn man meint, dass man wie die "Tester" hört. Es gibt halt die Leute, die in den Laden gehen, sich dort beraten lassen und kaufen, dann die, die Tests lesen und bestellen und dann die, die in den Fachhandel gehen, dort Probehören und dann auch dort kaufen.


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

hehe die boxen die ich kaufe gibts nichtmals im fachhandel alla mediamarkt.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2010)

Der Mediamarkt, Expert, Saturn oder EP sind nunmal keine Fachhändler.

Cambridge oder NAD schon mal bei einem der Konsorten entdeckt? Bei Marantz könnte man Glück haben, Rotel eher weniger, dann gibt es noch viele recht unbekannte Lautsprecherhersteller, die jedoch gute Lautsprecher herstellen und diese kann man halt nur beim Fachhändler anschauen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hehe die boxen die ich kaufe gibts nichtmals im fachhandel alla mediamarkt.



Stimmt, das Angebot finde ich meist sehr komisch. Bei uns im Expert gibt es glaube ich so ca. 5 LS, dann aber nur extrem günstige und welche ab 900€, dazwischen nichts. Ich wollte da mal die GLE Serie von Canton probehören und sie hatten nur die Flachen Rear LS da


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Januar 2010)

@Erazer: Das geht doch nicht um Klipsch etc. . Außerdem muss Ich mir das von dir auch nicht anmaßen lassen, herstellerbezogen zu sein. Außerdem hilft Lesen, Ich hab dein Set nicht als Brüllwürfel bezeichnet, geschweige denn angegriffen, Ich hab nur einen Vergleich angegeben!

@Sash: Unter den Top 10 sind meine logischerweise nicht, denn in der Stereoplay als Beispiel sind da mal Boxen für 100.000 € drin, deine Aussage ist - Verzeihung - Schwachsinn.

@Rebel: Da geb Ich dir Recht - jeder hört anders. Im Media Markt bei uns gibts aber sogar den Subwoofer von mir, RW 12 D, für schlappe 699 €... Krank . Abr auch Denon/Magnat sind vertreten.


----------



## Edguy (2. Januar 2010)

Sorry, dass ich da nochmal nachhacken muss. Mir ist das jetzt noch nicht klar.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Aktuelle BD-Player können das HD-Audiosignal in PCM dekodieren und so über den HDMI Augeben .



Mir geht es um die Ausgabe am BR-Player. Angenommen ich würde die Ausgänge direkt an ein Lautsprechersystem (5.1 oder 7.1) hängen, ohne extra AVR oder Verstärker; würden die HD Inhalte an den Lautsprechern ankommen?

Denn dann könnte ich das Bild direkt zum TV leiten und den Ton über die Ausgänge am Player per Cinch in die Kanal-Eingänge des AVR leiten nur zum Verstärken, ohne dass er irgendwas wandeln müsste, und somit ohne neuen Receiver HD-Audiosignale hören.


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2010)

einige blu ray player, nicht alle, haben 7.1 chinch ausgänge. und wenn der einen anständigen digital/analog wandler drin hat funzt das auch so. du könntest dann zb an jedem dieser ausgänge einen fetten stereo-vollverstärker hängen. naja kommt drauf an was du hast, was du willst, wieviel geld du hast.


----------



## Edguy (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe, wie erwähnt, den AVR 1908 an Teufels Theater Hybrid 4; Bild liefert 47PFL9703 von Philips. Ausgeben möchte ich eben nichts (AVR ersetzen). Bin aber am Überlegen mir nun einen BR-Player zuzulegen (liebäugle mit dem Denon DPB-2010).

Bisher verwendete ich meinen PC (Bild per HDMI an TV und Ton über Digital Chinch an AVR 1908).

Danke für die Bestätigung


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2010)

hab ja den denon 2010 und der hat ausgänge.. quali ist super. ich würd aber auf jedenfall über einen denon avr gehen, aber halt den denon 1910 da dieser 7.1 hat und alle hd formate überstützt. verkauf doch deinen alten...


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2010)

Moin, ich hab mir grade einen einen Full HD TV zugelegt.
Habe ihn via HDMI Kabel an meinem PC angeschlossen. Video wird übertragen aber Audio nicht.

Als Grafikkarte kommt eine HD4200 zum einsatz und ein X4955BE als Prozessor.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2010)

HD-Audiotreiber der Graka mitinstalliert^^?


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2010)

hmm?

Ich hab mir die *Realtek HD Audio* Treiber runtergeladen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2010)

Ich schreibe nicht umsonst "die der Graka" .


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2010)

Wie das muss ich noch was extra für installieren?
Ist mir alles zu kompliziert. 


Gibt's den auf der Asus seite oder muss ich bei ATI schauen?

Gucke mal bei Asus zuerst.


EDIT: ATI.com        Bin ich hier richtig?

EDIT2: hmm
Ich habe den von der ati seite und von der asus seite schon gedownloadet.

Also treiber für graka, sound und chipsatz



EDIT3: Jetzt geht es. Das Kabel steckte nicht richtig drin


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Januar 2010)

huh... hab heute einen termin beim örtlichen dealer gemacht: zum probehören von denon 4310 und dem yammi z7 - interessanterweise hat er mit die großen pios noch empfohlen... vielleicht sollte ich mal über meinen schatten springen und mal in die serie reinhören (lx72/lx82)...


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2010)

Die Pioneer sind Dynamikkünstler, haben aber meines erachtens nach eine Schwäche im Stereobereich.


----------



## listi2000 (6. Januar 2010)

also ich musste im Bios umstellen über welchen Ausgang ich ton haben will 
entweder Hdmi oder Lautsprecherausgänge


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Pioneer sind Dynamikkünstler, haben aber meines erachtens nach eine Schwäche im Stereobereich.



hab den pio mal zum probehören mitangemeldet.
damit bekomme ich am freitag den yammi dsp-z7, den denon 4310 und den pio lx-72 präsentiert.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hab den pio mal zum probehören mitangemeldet.
> damit bekomme ich am freitag den yammi dsp-z7, den denon 4310 und den pio lx-72 präsentiert.



Super Auswahl (neidisch sei), hätte Ich mehr Knete... -.-

Aber wie du muss Ich auch erstmal auf Felgen samt Reifen sparen, allerdings als Sommer Variante


----------



## Vasili8181 (8. Januar 2010)

Frage ich habe das blu-ray Laufwerk LiteOn DH-401S mit der Firmware SP53 und wollte die Neue Firmware CP56 installieren aber dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

Habe mir das Flash Tool LiteOn-made driver und
Flash utility for liteon based installiert und die wollen beide das ich die
Firmware als *.bin Datei habe.Heruntergeladen habe ich die Firmware CP56N die habe ich mit Winrar und auch mal mit Winzip entpackt.

Beim Flashvorgang sagt er dann die datei ist compremiert und es geht nicht.

Bitte um Hilfe Danke                   Vista 64bit


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Januar 2010)

das gehört ja eher in einen anderen thread, hm?


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Januar 2010)

sooo.... heute war der große tag. vorab: gekauft habe ich noch nix.
der eigentliche gewinner des tages was der pio lx72 - ich als notorischer pio-nörgler muss sagen: hut ab, das gerät klingt richtig gut. offensichtlich verschieben sich die grenzen.
nach meinem persönlichen geschmack (btw: alles gehört mit den mir bekannten iq7se) ist das gerät soundtechnisch eine klasse besser als der denon 4310 (dessen klang könnte man wohlwollend noch als zurückhaltend beschreiben). 
man stelle sich das vor... der pio mit digital-entstufen klingt besser als der denon mit diskreten. bis gestern hätte ich diese feststelleung in das reich der fabel verwiesen.
ebensogut: der yammi z7 - im stereo-betrieb eine wahre wucht. leider verdammt teuer und anscheinend auch recht preisstabil. der händler wollte ganze 100€ vom uvp (2.5k) runter. ist mir zu teuer.
davon abgesehen, wollte ich 2.5k ausgeben, dann würde ich den rotel 1560 nehmen. der hatte heute mit abstand die eindruckvollste vorstellung abgeliefert. was für ein traum... und haltet euch fest, auch der hat class-d entstufen. 

storm (der sich wahrscheinlich ne pio kombi aus avr und bdp zulegen wird)


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Januar 2010)

Der Denon 4810 wäre wohl etwas zu teuer, oder?


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Januar 2010)

nicht nur zu teuer - für meinen geschmack auch nicht gut genug.
ich denke denon geht die letzten jahre den falschen weg. wo mein 3806 noch funktioniert, versagt der neue 4310. interessanterweise ist das neue gerät auch leichter geworden:
17.5kg -> 15.8kg
ich fürchte da hat man an trafo, elkos und kühlblechen gespart - und wer weiss an was noch. als ausgleich wird jede generation 200€ teurer.


edit: schnäppchenalarm... hab gerade in münchen einen dsp-z7 für 1770.- aufgetan... alea iacta est.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> interessanterweise ist das neue gerät auch leichter geworden:
> 17.5kg -> 15.8kg
> ich fürchte da hat man an trafo, elkos und kühlblechen gespart - und wer weiss an was noch. als ausgleich wird jede generation 200€ teurer.



Tja, wenn man an der einen Stelle etwas runter geht, muss woanders etwas hinauf gehen.

Wundert mich, dass die Profis gerade mal 100 € vom UVP abweichen wollten. Scheinbar hat die Krise die auch erwischt.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Januar 2010)

"schlecht kalkuliert" war die aussage des verkäufers.

egal, jetzt freu ich mich auf den z7.
muss leider ne woche warten, ein kumpel aus münchen bringt mir das gerät mit (damit der paket-dienst keine chance hat was zu verbocken).


----------



## Väinämöinen (9. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass die Profis gerade mal 100 € vom UVP abweichen wollten. Scheinbar hat die Krise die auch erwischt.


Da müsste man allerdings auch wissen, auf welche Mechanismen zur Preisbildung da gesetzt wird. Ich möchte Yammaha da jetzt nichts unterstellen, aber teilweise laufen im Bereich HiFi wohl Sachen ab, die man durchaus als illegal bezeichnen kann: hifi-forum.de: Händler machen sich gegenseitig fertig

Vielelicht ist der Händler es also einfach nicht gewohnt großartige Rabatte zu geben, selbst wenn der jeweilige Hersteller da keinen Druck macht


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Januar 2010)

@Väinämöinen: Da scheints ja fast wie einen Händlerring zu geben, welcher die Preise hinterm Rücken stabil hält. Grausame Sache.

@Strombringer: Dann kann man dich zu deinem Yammi ja nur beglückwünschen.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Vielelicht ist der Händler es also einfach nicht gewohnt großartige Rabatte zu geben, selbst wenn der jeweilige Hersteller da keinen Druck macht



Eine ähnlichen Sachverhalt habe ich vor kurzem im Canton-Thread mitverfolgt. Scheinbar ist Canton sehr besorgt über den rapiden Preisverfall einzelner Serien und übt mächtig Druck auf bestimmte Händler aus, die weit unter dem UVP liegen.

Besonders die Reference Serie soll teilweise für die Hälfte des UVP gehandelt worden sein. Hatte wohl bestimmte Image Gründe, da die Reference Serie schließlich das Flaggschiff von Canton darstellt. Der gesonderte Internet Auftritt von Canton für die Reference würden diese Vermutung nur unterstreichen.

Auswirkungen kann man aber auch bei den kleineren Serien sehen. Die GLE 490 ist im Internet kaum noch zu bekommen und wenn für 600 € aufwärts. Das war vor ein paar Monaten noch anders. 

Da ich mal für ein paar Wochen ein Praktikum bei einem Hifi-Händler gemacht habe, weiß ich, dass die Spanne zwischen Einkaufs- und Verkaufspreis sehr groß sein kann. Das verführt natürlich zu einem gewissen Preiskrieg. Ob das heute noch so ist (Praktikum ist schon Jahre her), weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Väinämöinen (9. Januar 2010)

Devil96 schrieb:


> @Väinämöinen: Da scheints ja fast wie einen Händlerring zu geben, welcher die Preise hinterm Rücken stabil hält. Grausame Sache.


Ja, wobei es eher die Hersteller sind, die da Dreck am Stecken haben und eigentlich nicht die Händler. Die Händler machen zwar mit, da sie sich einen teuren Preiskampf so ersparen und weiterhin beliefert werden, aber ohne Druck vom Hersteller/Vertrieb ginge das alles nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich möcht mal was in die runde werfen  
Class D bedeutet nicht Digitale Endstufe, auch ein Class D ist zu 90% Analog aufgebaut  

Und ein Diskreter Endstufen aufbau sagt letzendlich nix drüber aus was für eine Technik dahinter steckt,  diskret aufgebaute Endstufe bedeutet lediglich das die Transistoren als einzelne Bauteile vorhanden sind und nicht wie heute üblich das alles in einem IC-Verstärkerbaustein drinne ist, wie z.b die STK Bausteine. 

In der Regel kann man sagen, Hochwertige Verstärker = Diskreter aufbau, Billige Verstärker = IC Verstärker baustein.  Und auch Class D sind wennse hochwertig sind Diskret aufgebaut  

Aber Glückwunsch zum Yamaha, hätt ich nich anders erwartet, der Z7 ist schon ne Wucht, aber selbst mein kleiner Yamaha hat ein ähnlich wuchtiges klangbild, die bauen halt schon sehr gute Amps, und vorallem halt wie ich schonmal erwähnte, ich kenne keinen AV Receiver bei dem die Endstufe 2 Ohm Laststabil läuft und dabei auch noch ne angenehme Basskontrolle hat. Allein das zeigt schon das die Endstufen ne gute technik beinhalten, war auch letzendlich einer der gründe warum ich zu Yamaha gegriffen hab. Und die DSP´s von Yamaha sind ebenfalls richtig nette teile, aber das war eh schon immer kleine paradedisziplin für Yamaha, ich sprech hier aber nicht mehr vom Home Sektor sondern vom Profesionellen Musiker Equipment und proffesionellen E-Pianos,  aber leztendlich haben die erfahrungen hier den einfluss in die Hifi Sektion genommen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2010)

Ich werd mir wohl auch nen Yamaha zulegen, den RX-V765.
Mal gucken wie bei dem die Endstufen sind, zur Not kommt mein KA-5090 an die Front-PreOuts .


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

Auchn lecker teilschen  Ich ham zwar "nur" nen etwas älteren RX-V640 ( noch ohne HDMI und die ganzen spielerreien ) aber der hat mich jetz wirklich soweit gebracht meine anderen verstärker zu verkaufen, besondern mein Kenny kann da nicht mithalten *g*


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich möcht mal was in die runde werfen
> Class D bedeutet nicht Digitale Endstufe, auch ein Class D ist zu 90% Analog aufgebaut
> 
> Und ein Diskreter Endstufen aufbau sagt letzendlich nix drüber aus was für eine Technik dahinter steckt,  diskret aufgebaute Endstufe bedeutet lediglich das die Transistoren als einzelne Bauteile vorhanden sind und nicht wie heute üblich das alles in einem IC-Verstärkerbaustein drinne ist, wie z.b die STK Bausteine.
> ...



mag sein, ich bin da auch noch nicht so ganz dahinter gestiegen. so richtig eindeutig sind die angaben leider selten.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

Da hast leider auch wieder recht, viele hersteller verschweigen was für ne technik dahinter steckt oder erfinden gleich so pseudo namen die gut klingt, wie Technics es einst mal gemacht hat mit dem New Class AA. Ich glaub heutzutage geben auch die wenigsten hersteller gerne zu das deren verstärker ne effiziens von "nur" 40-50% haben, wärend nen Class D halt bei 90% liegt. 

Das find ich auch toll bei Yamaha, zumindest bei meinem Amp machen die kein hehl draus wie er aufgebaut ist, steht im Handbuch das es nen Class A/B aufbau und wie er arbeitet. Selbst das Innenleben verheimlich Yamaha nicht und zeigts ganz offen im Handbuch und in prospekten.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2010)

Ist bei den neuen Modellen ab dem 765 (also auch beim 1065) auch so .

@dfence: Du hast den AVR hier http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/yamaharxv640.shtml , oder? Da sieht mir der Trafo nen bisschen "mickrig" aus (der von meinem Kenwood sieht deutlich größer aus). Wie ist es denn um die Leistungsbereitschaft bestellt?
Hier hab ich mal nen Test zu den den ich mir kaufen werde *auf den Februar wart in dem es Geld gibt*
http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/yamaha_rxv765.shtml


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Januar 2010)

Muss auch mal was loswerden: Mit etwas Glück und Geschick bekomme Ich den 300 er Röhrenverstärker von DsytinY Audio im Wert von 1000€ zum Testen ^^


----------



## rebel4life (9. Januar 2010)

Zum Glück haben die Klipsch nen ausreichenden Wirkungsgrad, denn die Röhrenverstärker sind da recht heikel wenn es um Leistung geht, die RF-82 werden auch oft bei Röhrenverstärkern empfohlen...


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

@NFS das mit dem Trafo täuscht, der wirkt klein macht aber nen großteil von dem Gewicht aus und is nicht soo winzig. Das merkt man auch wenn man den Amp mal auskitzelt, im direkt vergleich mit meinem Onkyo Integra TX7740 ( NP 1300DM ) der in etwa gleiche leistungsdaten hat im Stereo betrieb merkt an deutlich du kannst den Yamaha aufdrehen ohne das die endstufe anfängt zu schwächeln, selbst bei Techno kurzen bassimpuls kein problem. Der Onkyo hingegen fängt bei halber laustärke schon an die puste wegzubleiben wenn man bisl zuviel bass drinne hat und spielt schnell "schwabelig"  Was aber nicht nur aufn Trafo zurückzuführen ist, sondern auch auf die Elkos, und die sind im Yamaha sehr sehr großzügig dimensioniert für die Leistung. 
Das einzigste Manko was ich an meinem Yamaha bisher auszusetzen hab ist die Trennfrequenz vom Woofer die kann ich bei mir nicht einstellen, allerdings tut das kein abbruch, im Stereobetrieb brauchste kein Subwoofer wenn die Boxen ausreichend dimensioniert. Und im 5.1 bzw DD oder DTS Modus fällt einem das überhaupt nicht auf, da ist die trennfrequenz wirklich perfekt gewählt, aber auch bei Musik tut man sich schwer die woofer rauszuhören wenn ich sie dezent laufen lass.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind ja nur ein paar Boxen.

Keine Ahnung, wieso die Kamera nicht richtig scharf gestellt hat, wollte dann nicht nochmal ein Bild machen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Januar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben die Klipsch nen ausreichenden Wirkungsgrad, denn die Röhrenverstärker sind da recht heikel wenn es um Leistung geht, die RF-82 werden auch oft bei Röhrenverstärkern empfohlen...



Genau deswegen wollte Ich die RF 82 mal an einem Röhrenamp hören


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Januar 2010)

ich finde röhrenamps werden überschätzt.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die werden stark unterschäzt  Wobei halt nen reiner Class A ner röhre ziemlich konkurenz machen kann. Hat zwar jetz nix mit Heimkino zu tun, aber ich zeig euch mal ein absolutes HIGH END Projekt von nem Tonstudio da war ich in der Entwicklung und fertigung beteitigt. 
Wenn Röhren doch so schlecht sind, warum gibt ein Tonstudio über ne millionen Euro aus um ein volldigitales Röhrenmischpult entwickeln zu lassen. Und warum lässt sich das Tonstudio das Mischpult für über 90000€ Bauen  Ich rede von der Vintec C3 mit insgesamt 1568röhren ! 
Vintec-Audio - Pure Tube - Professional Audio Equipment 
Vintec-Audio - Pure Tube - Professional Audio Equipment

Beteiligt war ich am Design bzw der Endkontrolle vor der Fertigung für die Leiterplatinen der Channelstrips und der Stromversorgung ( 2*400V Drehstrom anschlüsse )


----------



## rebel4life (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wären schon was feinden im Heimkino (die gestapelten), jedoch leider etwas zu teuer wenn man bedenkt, wieviel die Chassis mitsamt dem anderen Kram ohne Rabatt kosten würden - 1000€. Zum Glück gibts 50% auf die Sachen.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

Och sowas kann ich dir auch bieten, hier mal meine PA ( nich wundern der Raum is bastelraum und proberaum ) Allerdings hab ich mir den spass auch schonmal gemacht nen Filmchen drüber laufen zu lassen *G* Das ist ein Kanal, dazu kommen noch 3 Subwoofer ( 3*38cm 1*44cm )  und eben nochmal so nen Turm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Amps dazu ( da stehen auch mehr als 1000€ *g* ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber 2,8KW RMS sind schon ne Ansage *g*


----------



## rebel4life (10. Januar 2010)

Beim Ordnungssystem haben wir was gemeinsam^^

Bei mir siehts nachm Arbeiten auch immer so aus...


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich aufräum find ich nix mehr *lach* wie heist so schön, das Genie beherscht das chaos. Hauptsache im Wohnzimmer und co siehts nich so aus.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2010)

Bei mir findet man auch immer nen bisschen Chaos, wird demnächst gebietsweise nen Stück mehr, ich werd mir meine neuen Boxen nämlich auch selber zusammenabauen .


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei mir findet man auch immer nen bisschen Chaos, wird demnächst gebietsweise nen Stück mehr, ich werd mir meine neuen Boxen nämlich auch selber zusammenabauen .



was hast du genau vor?


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

Ach wo wir grad dabei sind, die boxen auf den Bild von mir, sind allesamt selbstgebaut  Und der Highwayman Verstärker ist nen Hybrid verstärker, d.h die vorstufe bassiert auf Röhrentechnik und die Endstufe auf Transistor Class A, das teil hat ein mördermässig wuchtigen Sound, das glaubt man garnicht was die Röhrenvorstufe ausmacht ( kann man übergehen wenn man möchte )


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> was hast du genau vor?


Das wird nach nem Bauvorschlag den ich in irgendeinem Forum mal gesehen hab. Pro Box 1x Eminence Beta12LT und 1x Fostex FT17H, getrennt bei 6000Hz mit ner 6er Weiche. Front L/R im BR-Gehäuse (256l), so theoretisch 40Hz möglich, Center in geschlossener Behausung, bis ca. 90Hz (152l).


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Januar 2010)

Klingt interesant, vorallem so nen riesen Gehäuse  Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Januar 2010)

*unterschreib*
nach dem projekt ist eben vor dem projekt.

ich bin am überlegen wie ich mit zone-2 und ein paar kleinen nubis u.u. mein motiv-2 ablösen kann. verdammte kabel...


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Januar 2010)

ach ja.... 

ist das hello-kitty-bettwäsche? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 6er Weiche..



Das wird ne Materialschlacht.

Gestern die Spulen passend abgewickelt, Layout für die Weiche ist auch fertig, jetzt muss ich nur noch ätzen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ach ja....
> 
> ist das hello-kitty-bettwäsche?



xD Scheint so ^^

Die Kabelage ist ne böse Sache. Hinterm Receiver siehts aus wie Gevatter Tod


----------



## rebel4life (12. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch auch nur ein Buch. Gestern fertig gelesen. 

Gevatter Tod: Ein Roman von der bizarren Scheibenwelt: Amazon.de: Terry Pratchett, Andreas Brandhorst: Bücher


Ich mach mal Bilder von meiner Verkabelung am Wochenende...

*duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Witcher (13. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ach ja....
> 
> ist das hello-kitty-bettwäsche?
> 
> ...



ne is nicht hello kitty kann dir ja gerne ein bild senden wenn du unbedingt wissen willst was das ist.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Januar 2010)

Kurze Frage: Verschlechtert sich das Signal, wenn ich 2 Kabel mit einer Lüsterklemme verbinde?


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Januar 2010)

Ab ner gewissen leistung ja, optimaler wäre die beiden litzen zu verzinnen und zu verlöten, haste weitaus weniger wiederstand als mit ner Lüsterklemme.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Januar 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> ne is nicht hello kitty kann dir ja gerne ein bild senden wenn du unbedingt wissen willst was das ist.



nöö, nöö, lass mal gut sein.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Januar 2010)

So, in 20 Minuten sollte dann die 2. fertig sein. 

Geht nicht schlecht, aber ich muss noch etwas an der Frequenzweiche optimieren, aber so ist der Klang schon mal Spitze. Wenn man mal den Volumenunterschied betrachtet, von rund 5-6 Liter der Canton GL300 (hab jetzt keine Lust das auszumessen auf rund 55l bei der Standbox, dann merkt man gleich einen enormen Dynamikunterschied.

Im Frühjahr werde ich dann min. 3-Wege bauen, vieleicht stell ich dann das Zimmer um und sofern ich einen Abnehmer für meinen Verstärker gefunden hab, dann wird mit nem Receiver ein ordentliches Heimkino eingerichtet.

Ich hab das Bild jetzt nur mal im Anhang, so wäre es zu groß zum Laden.


----------



## Sash (16. Januar 2010)

hm meine boxen haben um die 70liter volumen.. waren damals aber auch schweine teuer.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

JimPanske,

schicker Hintergrund bei deiner Xcross Media Bar  Uncharted 2 dürfte das sein, richtig? Ich liebe dieses Spiel; die Uncharted-Reihe setzt die Messlatte für die PS3 sehr hoch. Hat dein Toshiba-LCD eine Art Ambilight oder ist das eine einfache Hintergrundbeleuchtung?

ElectroRob,

das soll keine Kritik sein, aber dein Wohnzimmer wirkt sehr steril. Es ist sehr geräumig, aber irgendwo fehlen da einige Farbkleckse. Andere Sache: Hast du das Concept R²? Ich habe den Vorgänger davon und bin von der Leistung überzeugt; wäre mir nach knapp 2 Jahren kein Kondensator durchgebrutzelt. Teufel hält sich mit einer Nachbestellung einzelner elektronischer Bauteile sehr zurück. Allerdings hat Teufel das Concept R für ein paar Euro weniger zum Verkauf frei gegeben. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hat das Lautsprechersystem mich um die 269 Euro gekostet.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hm meine boxen haben um die 70liter volumen.. waren damals aber auch schweine teuer.



Meine Klipsch haben ein Bruttovolumen von ca. 110 Litern...


----------



## JimPanske (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> JimPanske,
> 
> schicker Hintergrund bei deiner Xcross Media Bar  Uncharted 2 dürfte das sein, richtig? Ich liebe dieses Spiel; die Uncharted-Reihe setzt die Messlatte für die PS3 sehr hoch. Hat dein Toshiba-LCD eine Art Ambilight oder ist das eine einfache Hintergrundbeleuchtung?Grüße
> Wannseesprinter



Danke  hast Recht das ist/war Uncharted 2, habs aber kurz nach ich es durchgespielt und mit Freunden den MP bestritten hatte, wieder verkauft 

Ne, das sind LED Leiste IKEA, welche 7 farben haben  man muss leider alles manuell einstellen, bis auf die Farbübergänge, aber das reicht schon


----------



## Sash (5. Februar 2010)

pff brutto, ich red von netto pro stück. hrhr..


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

@Michel1982: Sagmal haben wir hier jetzt ne Invasion der "Blauen" zu erwarten ? 
Meine Meinung hab ich dir ja schon in deinem Thread in deinem "natürlichem Jagdgebiet" mitgeteilt .


----------



## Michel1982 (5. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Michel1982: Sagmal haben wir hier jetzt ne Invasion der "Blauen" zu erwarten ?
> Meine Meinung hab ich dir ja schon in deinem Thread in deinem "natürlichem Jagdgebiet" mitgeteilt .


 
Invasion is gut... sozusagen der "GRÜNE" von den "BLAUEN" 

Wünsch dir noch ein schönes Wochenende...


MfG,

Michel


----------



## feivel (5. Februar 2010)

das ist wirklich wirklich sehr sehr geil 
gefällt mir richtig gut, vermutlich würde ich selbst war eher schwarzlicht oder rotes licht nehmen..aber es gefällt mir


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> pff brutto, ich red von netto pro stück. hrhr..



...sind dann aber dennoch locker über 70 Liter.


----------



## ElectroRob (6. Februar 2010)

@ Wannseesprinter          es ist das Teufel Concept S 5.1


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

@michel... es schaut nett aus - aber ich weiss nicht, gerade bei projektion sind fremde lichtquellen doch nun wirklich unerwünscht - wozu dann der ganze aufwand?


----------



## Michel1982 (6. Februar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @michel... es schaut nett aus - aber ich weiss nicht, gerade bei projektion sind fremde lichtquellen doch nun wirklich unerwünscht - wozu dann der ganze aufwand?


 
Naja, wir halten uns ja nicht nur zum Beamer schauen im Wohnzimmer auf und zum TV glotzen ist das Ambilight immer an (ermüden die Augen nicht so schnell).
Als Aufwand würde ich das ganze auch nicht bezeichnen... wohl ehr als Hobby. 


MfG,

Michel


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

ja okay... ich hab hier wozi und kino getrennt, deswegen gibts im kino keine ambientebeleuchtung.


----------



## Michel1982 (6. Februar 2010)

Ja, den Luxus eines eigenen Heimkinoraum´s habe ich leider noch nicht <> NOCH nicht 


MfG,

Michel


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

Michel1982 schrieb:


> Ja, den Luxus eines eigenen Heimkinoraum´s habe ich leider noch nicht <> NOCH nicht
> 
> 
> MfG,
> ...



ja ganz so ist es bei mir auch nicht. mein büro ist viel zu gross gewesen, also habe ich ne zusätzliche wand eingezogen und nutze den zusätzlichen raum fürs kino.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte auch nen Raum, mir fehlt halt der Beamer. -.-


----------



## Michel1982 (6. Februar 2010)

@Stormbringer 

Also das mit der Zwischenwand hast du wirklich sehr schön gelöst... gefällt mir !!! 
Auch deine Hardware kann sich sehen lassen, weiter so. 

Wünsch dir noch ein schönes Wochenende und viele tolle Filmabende...


MfG,

Michel


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

dito!


----------



## Sash (6. Februar 2010)

wie teuer ist heute eigentlich ein guter full hd beamer, der alles kann?


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

>1300€ würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Michel1982 (6. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> wie teuer ist heute eigentlich ein guter full hd beamer, der alles kann?


 
Also den aktuellen Full-HD Einstiegsbeamer EH-TW2900 von Epson bekommst du schon für knapp um die 1000,-€ 


MfG,

Michel


----------



## Blimse (6. Februar 2010)

Die 1000-Euro-Klasse ist schon ordentlich geworden, aber für 500-1000 Euro mehr, bekommt man auch ne Menge mehr geboten.

Ich habe einige Beamer durch (seit 10 Jahren circa 8 Beamer) und wenn man kann, soll man lieber 3-4 Monate länger sparen und sich was Ordentliches gönnen.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

ich stehe unheimlich auf ne ordentlich zwischenbildberechnung... mein pana und der tw4000 bekommen das wirklich ordentlich hin.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hol mir auch nen günstigen, gebrauchten Beamer Ende März, hoffentlich gibt es da etwas einigermaßenes für rund 200€.


----------



## Sash (6. Februar 2010)

1000.... oh man. naja wenn ich bedenke mein tv hat 2k... mal sehen.


----------



## DerBasshammer (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich will gar nicht erst anfangen aber einen richtigen Full HD Beamer der alles kann und ausser der Full HD Übertragung auch noch ein super Bild macht ist in verschiedenen Preisbereichen möglich. Ich habe für meine 3,60m breite 21:9 Leinwand einen JVC HD350. Es kommt auch immer auf die größe der Fläche an die man anstrahlen will und in welcher qualität. Ein Bild machen alle aber es kommt auch auf den schwarzwert und auch die Farben an. Da ich immer jemand bin der alles perfekt haben will und ich keine Kompromisse eingehe war ich persöhnlich immer ein feind des schlechten Schwarzwertes. Soll heißen ich hasse es wenn man einen Film mit dunklen scenen schaut und durch die in vielen Beamern laufende Blende arbeiten sieht. Dann werden alle Bildinhalte dunkler da die blende durch den großen Dunklen anteil zu geht und somit auch jegliche inhalte des Bildes die nicht dunkel sind wie z.B. Lampen etc. zusätzlich abgedunkelt werden. Einige stört das nicht aber wer einmal den vergleich gesehen hat der bekommt das nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.

Ich hatte einen Sanyo PLV Z4 HD Ready beamer als erstes in meinem Heimkino danach habe ich mir einen Sony VPL VW 60 BlackPearl geholt. Dieser ist dann auch meinen jetzigem JVC HD350 gewichen da dieser ein Bild zaubert das seines gleichen sucht. 

Man müsste meinen das dort keine Steigerung mehr möglich ist, so ist es optisch gesehen auch. Denn sicherlich wären teurere Beamer vom Kontrast her etc. noch besser oder höher angesiedelt. Jedoch ist der rein visuelle Unterschied ab einer gewissen klasse ohne einen Komplett schwarzen Raum nicht mehr nachvollziehbar oder geschweige denn sichtbar. 

Ich habe mir z.B. den größten Marantz und den Sony VW200 angesehen und konnte nur minimale Bildtechnische verbesserungen bei meinem Händler feststellen. Wenn man den direkten vergleich nicht gemacht hätte wäre es nie aufgefallen. Aber die Preis differenz von mehr als 5000Euro ist erheblich.

Wer einmal mein Heimkino sehe will kann gerne hier reinschauen. 


basshammer.heimkino.info 


Im übrigen habe ich schon mit einigen 3D Firmen in den US und mit Sony telefoniert. Der erste 3D Beamer ist bald auf dem Markt. Kostet aber im Moment noch 10000US Dollar und ich denke die werden den Preis 1:1 in die EU bringen. 

Die nächte Ausbaustufe meines Heimkinos sind folgende : 

Velodyne SMS-1 
3D Blu Ray Player von SONY (Modelle sind angekündigt mit 2 HDMI ausgängen) 
1.4 Ausgang für den Projektor oder Bildschirm. 1.3 für die Tonübertragung
So muss ich nicht alles neu kaufen ^^
Sony Full HD Beamer mit SXRD Technik. (Ich hoffe das einer wie der damalige BlackPearl als 3D rauskommt.)

Naja wie auch immer nachdem ich den AVATAR knapp 20 mal in 3D im Kino gesehen habe muss ich das feeling einfach daheim haben.



Zu deinem Beamer vorhaben. Lieber mehr Geld sparen und was ordentliches kaufen.


----------



## Sash (8. Februar 2010)

jo, danke.. bis dahin brauch ich eh ne größere wohnung. braucht man für 3d nicht auch eine extra leinwand? irgendwie speziell beschichtet hab ich mal gehört.


----------



## ElectroRob (8. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir wird die nächste Anschaffung ein Beamer sein, das dauert dann aber noch etwas...


----------



## DerBasshammer (8. Februar 2010)

Du meinst eine Silber leinwand. Es kommt immer darauf an welche technick man später nutzen will. 
Hier mal ein Link wo alle Techniken rund um 3D erklärt sind.
3D - Die Technik: Hintergründe und Zukunft im Heimkino und Wohnzimmer Video und Interview


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe mal ne Frage an alle Fernsehbesitzer mit DLNA (WLAN Funktion) -vor allem Samsung LED TV Besitzer-

Kann ich folgenden Stick anstelle des Samsung Sticks verwenden?

Hama Dongle

Samsung Dongle


----------



## rebel4life (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ne Leinwand, die ist auf einer Seite weiß und auf der anderen eher Silber bis dunkles Silber, auf der weißen Seite ist das Bild ganz normal, wenn man von der anderen Seite draufprojeziert, sprich auf die silberne, dann sieht man das wie ein normales Bild auf der weißen, ähnlich nem Rückprojektionsgerät, hat das einen speziellen Nutzen? Ist ne ältere Leinwand von nem Diaprojektor.


----------



## Väinämöinen (9. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Leinwand, die ist auf einer Seite weiß und auf der anderen eher Silber bis dunkles Silber, auf der weißen Seite ist das Bild ganz normal, wenn man von der anderen Seite draufprojeziert, sprich auf die silberne, dann sieht man das wie ein normales Bild auf der weißen, ähnlich nem Rückprojektionsgerät, hat das einen speziellen Nutzen? Ist ne ältere Leinwand von nem Diaprojektor.


Womöglich ist das genau dafür da.


----------



## ElectroRob (12. Februar 2010)

DerBasshammer schrieb:


> Du meinst eine Silber leinwand. Es kommt immer darauf an welche technick man später nutzen will.
> Hier mal ein Link wo alle Techniken rund um 3D erklärt sind.
> 3D - Die Technik: Hintergründe und Zukunft im Heimkino und Wohnzimmer Video und Interview



Ich muss sagen seht interessant was da so auf uns zukommt...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

@Michel1982: Wo hast du eigendlich deine Endstufe gelassen die du immer aufführst ?


----------



## Michel1982 (21. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Michel1982: Wo hast du eigendlich deine Endstufe gelassen die du immer aufführst ?


 
Die befindet sich im rechten Fach vom TV-Lowboard. 


MfG,

Michel


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Februar 2010)

@michel: die lampe ist... äh... grenzwertig. 

ansonst sehr wohnlich, sehr aufgeräumt. stil.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, bei dem Gebammsel hätte ich Angst das das Teil durch nen schönen Bassimpuls in extreme Schwingungen gerät    .


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Februar 2010)

@Michel: Klasse Kino. Echt Umwerfend, und das Grün sieht klasse aus - wie kriegstn das hin?? (Neben Wandanstrich)

@stormbringer: Sieht auch echt gut aus - vertragen sich deine Kef mit dem Sub?


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Februar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @stormbringer: Sieht auch echt gut aus - vertragen sich deine Kef mit dem Sub?



klaro, passt bestens.
ich denke aber auch, das sich subs und lautsprecher allgemein recht problemlos paaren lassen - mains und center von verschiedenen herstellern ist da ohne zweifel problematischer.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Februar 2010)

Da haste Recht. Center sind relativ problematisch.


----------



## JimPanske (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

Hab mir letztens den Hot Toys Joker DX MMS geleistet:

http://www.afhub.com/images/hottoys/tdk/joker/joker_mmsdx_2.jpg

Und zwei TDK Büsten ...

Hab Fotos von geschossen und auf mein Profil geladen: Klick


----------



## Stormbringer (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



JimPanske schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens den Hot Toys Joker DX MMS geleistet:
> 
> http://www.afhub.com/images/hottoys/tdk/joker/joker_mmsdx_2.jpg
> 
> ...




toll. 
schade das wir hier keine "nippes und tinnef" ecke haben - dann würde ich sofortiges verschieben beantragen.


----------



## Jazzman (10. März 2010)

Hi
habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Soundanlage und hoffe das Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Also meine Soundanlage besteht aus ein Paar KEF iQ50 (Rear), ein Paar JWS Proson (Front) und einem KEF Q2c Center.

Dazu habe ich (nach einem erprobten Bauplan) einen Subwoofer zusammengebaut (P.Audio HP15W).
Und nun zu meinem Problem: Wenn ich die Auto-Setup Funktion meinem Yamaha RX-V663 verwende erkennt dieser zwar den Sub und er gibt beim einmessen auch Töne wieder, allerdings läuft der dann nach dem Setup weder beim TV, Radio noch CD Wiedergabe mit. Nur bei der Film Wiedergabe läuft der Sub und das (meiner Meinung nach) viel zu leise. Wenn ich den Pegel am Sub dann ein wenig anhebe, passt das dann bei der Film Wiedergabe.
Nach mehreren Einmessversuchen bei denen ich mit dem Pegel und der Übergangsfrequenz gespielt habe bin ich noch zu keinem Vernünftigen Ergebnis gekommen.
Angeschlossen ist das Teul mit einem normalen Chinch Kabel vom Pre-Out zum Line in.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen!


Mfg
Jazzman


PS:Alle anderen LS funktionieren problemlos!


----------



## feivel (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

bissal muss da schon passieren 
aber ich muss zugeben..ich schummel hier...mein kabelhaufen wird durch den wuchtigen schreibtisch und das rack versteckt..


----------



## feivel (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

3.1 wird im allgemein nicht als dolby surround bezeichnet..sondern erst 4.1..und da sind schon unterschiede. als heimkino wär mir das zu ungemütlich..zu klein und zu sehr arbeitsplatz.


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2010)

Ich brauche mal eure Meinung. Was würdert ihr euch eher holen

Einen Full HD Beamer inkl. Leinwand

oder einen Riesenfernseher (50"+)?


----------



## feivel (2. April 2010)

unentschieden...
hat vor und nachteile
ich würds auch vom platz abhängig machen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Ich find ne Leinwand gibt nen besseres Kinofeeling, macht aber nur Sinn wenn Außenjalousien vorhanden sind damit vollständig abgedunkelt werden kann. 
Ein Fernseher hingegen bringt etwas mehr Schärfe ins Spiel.

Ich würde wenn die Voraussetzungen gegeben sind zum Beamer greifen .


----------



## Sash (2. April 2010)

also bis ca 50-55" würde ich ein guten tv nehmen, dadrüber nur noch beamer.. aber auch da nicht sparen, und ich würd auf gute 3d digital beamer warten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. April 2010)

Wobei die Sache mit 55 Zoll schon schwer wird in Sachen gleichmäßiger Ausleuchtung, zumindest bei LCD´s.


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2010)

LCD's kommen für mich sowieso nicht infrage. Der Fernseher dient hautpsächlich zum Filme schaun und da finde ich Plasma viel besser.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal eure Meinung. Was würdert ihr euch eher holen
> 
> Einen Full HD Beamer inkl. Leinwand
> 
> oder einen Riesenfernseher (50"+)?




willst du was alltagtaugliches oder etwas für die besonderen momente?


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. April 2010)

Im besten Falle beides


----------



## Sash (3. April 2010)

gibt von panasonic einige gute, plasma mit thx, so ab 3k aufwärts.. dazu nen guten denon blu ray player, und du solltest ein super bild haben.


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

naja oder du holst dir gleich nen hd beamer.. fime schaut man ja normal nicht mitten am tag. und abends is es normal so dunkel, das die farben auch einfach knackig sind. mit ner guten leinwand zusammen würde ich sagen hast du nen besseres/größeres bild als mit nem plasma


----------



## Stormbringer (10. April 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> gibt von panasonic einige gute, plasma mit thx, so ab 3k aufwärts.. *dazu nen guten denon blu ray player*, und du solltest ein super bild haben.



den gibts leider aktuell nicht.


----------



## moe (10. April 2010)

also ein beamer bringt schon noch mal ein bisschen mehr "kino-feeling" als so ein riesiger fernseher. aber du solltest den raum schon richtig abdunkeln können, sonst sieht das bild sehr blass aus.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (10. April 2010)

@ »EraZeR«  

       ich würd an deiner stelle nen 50"  kaufen   hast super bild und ich pers  find es sieht besser aus


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. April 2010)

Irgendwie hat beides seine Vorteile. Da ich schon einen 37" Plasma von Panasonic habe, würde sich eine Leinwand anbieten, die man dann immer bei Filmen runterlässt. Andererseits sieht ein riesen Fernseher richtig schick aus und das Bild finde ich viel Farbenfroher. Außerdem würde ich dann noch einen zuschuss durch den Verkauf meines alten Fernsehers bekommen. Mal schaun was es wird, frühestens Ende des Jahres.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (10. April 2010)

ich hab nen Samsung PS50B450   > LINK < Dazu von Teufel, Stereo-Lautsprecher Ultima 60 > LINK < als Verstärker kommt ein schöner HK 990	> LINK <  zum einsatz und nen noName DVD-Player

sach nur viel besser als so nen blöder beamer   Es sei den du willst nen Kino aufmachen


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. April 2010)

Mit einem Beamer hat man aber mehr KinoFeeling und du bekommst größere Diagonalen.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. April 2010)

braucht jemand ein vollständiges kef boxenset?  (iq7se, iq6c, iq3)


----------



## rebel4life (11. April 2010)

Marktplatz?!

Du hast ausreichend Posts, sprich du kassierts schätz ich gleich Punkte.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. April 2010)

ist ja noch nicht soweit.  mann darf ja wohl mal vorfühlen... 

btw: ich könnte mal ein paar tips bzw. anregungen gebrauchen.
zur erinnerung, mein aktuelles setup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt mein problem: der center ragt jetzt schon zumindest in den rahmen der leinwand hinein. der angedachte MA center ist nochmal 2cm höher. 
ergo kann ich das so nicht mehr stellen.
was tun? neues rack? mittig nen schrank und das rack nach rechts? den center auf den sub und in die mitte ()?

das ist doch mist - neue LS kaufen wollen und vorher noch schränke/racks kaufen müssen.


----------



## rebel4life (11. April 2010)

Ich würde die Spikes bei dem Rack unten abnehmen. Ist sogar besser für den Boden - die Druckfläche wird vergrößert und somit besser verteilt. 

Du könntest dir auch passende LS bauen, dein Raum scheint mir ausreichend groß zu sein, damit du ein Tapped Horn aufstellen kannst. Ja, das Teil ist wirklich 2,442m hoch und macht dafür nen Bass, dass es dir die Scheiben raushaut. 

Tapped Horns


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. April 2010)

Und Dafür könnten die Kef´s ein paar Spikes vertragen......guckt mal rechts, da hat er noch ein paar "böxchen"......


----------



## Stormbringer (11. April 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich würde die Spikes bei dem Rack unten abnehmen. Ist sogar besser für den Boden - die Druckfläche wird vergrößert und somit besser verteilt.


hmm... die dinger lassen sich zwar herausdrehen, ich habe aber keinen einsatz der das offene rohr dann verschließt und ggf. einen fuß o.ä. aufnimmt.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Und Dafür könnten die Kef´s ein paar Spikes vertragen......guckt mal rechts, da hat er noch ein paar "böxchen"......


ich war kurz davor marmorbasen zu bestellen... habs zum glück nicht gemacht. vielleicht für die nächsten ls.
die "böxchen " rechts sind qualitätiv das beste was ich habe.


----------



## exa (11. April 2010)

naja, einfach Bodenschoner für Möbel unter das Rack statt die Spikes und fertig...


----------



## jetztaber (12. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> jetzt mein problem: der center ragt jetzt schon zumindest in den rahmen der leinwand hinein. der angedachte MA center ist nochmal 2cm höher.
> ergo kann ich das so nicht mehr stellen.
> was tun? neues rack? mittig nen schrank und das rack nach rechts? den center auf den sub und in die mitte ()?



Leinwand höher hängen?!


----------



## rebel4life (12. April 2010)

Das wäre doch viel zu kompliziert.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. April 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das wäre doch viel zu kompliziert.



Ich wirds machen denn A haben die Spikes am Rack einen Sinn und B bischen Mühe wird dann doch auch nicht unbelohnt bleiben oder !?


----------



## Stormbringer (12. April 2010)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Leinwand höher hängen?!



der alu-kabelkanal ist natürlich genau auf maß zugeschnitten.


----------



## jetztaber (13. April 2010)

Läuft der unterhalb der Leinwand weiter zum Boden?

Wenn nicht, dürfte ein einfaches Kürzen mit einer Metallsäge durchaus Erfolg versprechen (und jetzt sag bloß nicht, Du hast keine...).


----------



## Stormbringer (13. April 2010)

nö, tut er nicht.
die dinger sind halt sehr passgenau und ich habe wenig lust da mit ner metallsäge daran herumzuknorzen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. April 2010)

So, heute wollte ich mal die Wandhalterung für meine Rear Lautsprecher befestigen und nachdem ich die erste Box befestigt hat, war ich erstmal erschrocken. Die hing total Schief. Also wieder abmontiert und die Löcher gebrüft. Super Senkrecht. Dann also den winkel überprüft und schwups, der ist verbogen. Also schnell mal bei Nubert angerufen und schon nach 37s war das Gespräch beendet. Die Schicken mir einfach ein neues Set und eine "Entschädigung"! Also *DAS* nenne ich mal TOP Service!

Nubert


----------



## Gast12348 (15. April 2010)

Hehe nicht schlecht der Service, bin auch grad dabei meine Rear Speaker aufzuhängen, ist ziemlich blöd wenn man keine löcher in die Decke bekommt ( stahlbeton ) hab jetz 2 bohrer verglühen lassen und bin grad mal nen halben zentimeter in die decke gekommen .... 

Mal sehen wie ich jetz meine Lautsprecher aufgehängt bekomm.


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. April 2010)

Heute ist das Paket gekommen, mit einem nuWein als Entschädigung.

Welche Halterungen hast du denn genommen? Ich muss meine erst nochmal nachfeilen, da die Löcher in der Wand wohl nicht 100%ig gerade sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. April 2010)

Meine Speaker die ich für Rear nutze haben keine wirkliche Deckenhalterung, das ist lediglich ne Kette die an nen Hacken in der decke angebracht wird. Sind auch keine gewöhnlichen Lautsprecher sondern solche Kugeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (15. April 2010)

nuWein? Mach mal ein Bild, außer du hast den schon vernichtet.


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. April 2010)

Gerne doch. Sehr geil gemacht, siehe Flaschenhals . Ich Trinke keinen Wein, also dürfen sich meine Eltern freuen. Demnächst gibt es dann endlich mal Bilder von meiner Heimkinoecke.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. April 2010)

Das ist echt geil...die neue NUWEIN Serie......


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

Schau mal, ob man den Boden abnehmen kann. Vieleicht ist da ein Verschluss drin, der es einem ermöglicht, nach dem Trinken dort ein Breitbandchassis einzusetzen...


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. April 2010)

Habe heute die Wandhalterungen festgemacht, jetzt sitzt allerdings die eine 2cm über der anderen, keine ahnung wieso, die löcher waren vom boden alle gleich weit entfernt, egal, ist nicht so wichtig. Bilder folgen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. April 2010)

Kann es eigentlich sein, das bei 2012 sehr viele Tiefe Frequenzen abgespielt werden? Wenn ich mir z.B. Die Szene mit der Zerstörung in der Großstadt angucke, dann vibriert das Sofa sehr, aber so Hörbar ist das nicht wirklich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein, das bei 2012 sehr viele Tiefe Frequenzen abgespielt werden? Wenn ich mir z.B. Die Szene mit der Zerstörung in der Großstadt angucke, dann vibriert das Sofa sehr, aber so Hörbar ist das nicht wirklich.



Leigt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Frequenzen bei 22 Hz liegen, welche ein Subwoofer aber nur mit -3 - -6 dB wiedergeben kann, ergo spürt man eher die Vibrationen...

Aber der NuWein ist ja klasse, Nennbelastbarkeit 13 %


----------



## Stormbringer (18. April 2010)

erazer: tolle fotos und sehr gut gelungen. 
ich denke allerdings das die surrounds deutlich zu weit oben hängen. ohr-höhe in sitzposition wäre ideal. in dieser position wären dipole (das sind doch keine, oder?) wahrscheinlich ne bessere wahl gewesen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. April 2010)

Echt? Aber warum wird dann immer von Herstellern und auch z.B. im Hifi-Forum empfohlen, die Dipole in einer Höhe 1.40m-2.10m aufzuhängen?


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2010)

Es kommt immer auf den Raum an.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Echt? Aber warum wird dann immer von Herstellern und auch z.B. im Hifi-Forum empfohlen, die Dipole in einer Höhe 1.40m-2.10m aufzuhängen?



2.10m ist warscheinlich schon zuviel aber etwas über Ohrhöhe ist angebracht weil dem Ohr die Ortung genommen werden soll...was ja durch Dipole sowieso schon besser als bei Direktstrahlern funtioniert...


----------



## exa (18. April 2010)

Ortung soll genommen werden???

beim Bass ja aber der Sinn von Surroundsound ist ja wohl immernoch, das man weiß woher der Sound kommt, sonst wäre ja der Effekt weg...


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. April 2010)

Ich hatte die Rears auch mal in Ohrhöhe hinter mir. So groß ist der Unterschied da nicht, teilweise sogar von Vorteil, wenn z.B. ein Heli über einem Fliegt.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Rears auch mal in Ohrhöhe hinter mir. So groß ist der Unterschied da nicht, teilweise sogar von Vorteil, wenn z.B. ein Heli über einem Fliegt.



zweimeter irgendwas ist auf jeden fall deutlich zu hoch - aber wenns nicht stört -> okay.


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. April 2010)

Die hängen glaube ich bei 1.60m.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. April 2010)

exa schrieb:


> Ortung soll genommen werden???
> 
> beim Bass ja aber der Sinn von Surroundsound ist ja wohl immernoch, das man weiß woher der Sound kommt, sonst wäre ja der Effekt weg...



Jawohl...man soll natürlich wissen woher der Effekt kommt...nur durch z.B Dipole entsteht das Diffuse Schallbild...und der Effekt soll nicht zu 100% zu orten sein...

Das ist auch der Sinn von Dipolen...sie erweitern das Effektspektrum...auf einen größeren aber nicht zu 100% ortendes Schall...

Der Effekt ist doch VIIIIIEEEEEEEEL Größer wenn du nicht 100% weist aus welcher Ecke Direkt der Effekt kommt...sondern das Gefühl irgendwo hinter mir lauert dies und das, und nicht ja hinten aus meinem linken Lautsprecher kommt der Effekt...so wir glaubhaftigkeit erziehlt...hoffe du verstehst dies mit meinen Worten...aber so ist es.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. April 2010)

rischdisch.
meine nächsten surround-ls werden auf jeden fall dipole.


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2010)

Gibts von B&W eigendlich noch andere, günstigere Dipole als die 600-DS3? Sieht nämlich doof aus wenn ich den 602.5 S3 dann Dipole für 450eur Stückpreis zurseitestelle  .


----------



## Gast12348 (19. April 2010)

Ja aus dem grund der ortung bin ich auch bei den Rear Speakern auf die Grundig Audiorama gestossen, im gewissen sinne sind das auch dipole, nur das sie 360° rundum beschallung machen, dafür sind pro Kugel 12 ! Lautsprecher verbaut die klanglich wirklich verdammt gut sind.  
Und ich muss sagen der unterschied zwischen direktstrahler und den Kugellautsprechern ist wie Tag und nacht, die Surroundeffekte kommen viel viel besser rüber. Und auch wenns optisch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist für manche, ich geb die teile nie wieder her *g*

Übrigends bei den Grundigs wird auch empfohlen die entweder in Ohrhöhe zu plazieren, oder überhalb der ohrhöhe auf ca. 1.60m so hängen sie auch bei mir.


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Ich mag den Dipolsound auch gerne bei Filmen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. April 2010)

Wie ich ja auf der vorherigen Seite versucht habe zu erklären, macht es erst recht Sinn wenn man Dipole aufgrund der von mir angesprochenen fakten nutzt...wenn deine LS der Devil sieht wird der sich freuen....


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Jap, bei mir hängen die auf ~1.5m an der Wand, da ich nach hinten nicht all zu viel Platz habe


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. April 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wie ich ja auf der vorherigen Seite versucht habe zu erklären, macht es erst recht Sinn wenn man Dipole aufgrund der von mir angesprochenen fakten nutzt...wenn deine LS der Devil sieht wird der sich freuen....



Mach ich auch


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder 

strucki200.heimkino.info


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. April 2010)

Die Leinwand ist Hammer.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Die Leinwand ist Hammer.



Joah Leinwand ist schon schön, nur leider ist mein Wohnzimmer so von der Sonne durchflutet das ich gardinen etc anbringen müsste die den Raum komplett abdunkeln...ist leider warscheinlich ein bischen unschön...Daher habe ich mir am Samstag einen 47" Full HD LCD mit 200Hz gekauft der erstmal als "LEINWAND" herhalten muss...wobei wenn meine Frau mit Studium fertig ist und die fette Kohle nach hause bringt (zusätzlich zu meiner...) gibts ne Größere Wohnung mit eigenem Kinoraum dann kommt der Beamer......

@ DEVIL : Wusst ichs doch......


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Bin ich froh das ich mein Zimmer im Keller habe 
Aber so eine Leinwand lässt schon ein ganz anderes Feeling aufkommen als ein LCD


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. April 2010)

strucki200 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das ich mein Zimmer im Keller habe
> Aber so eine Leinwand lässt schon ein ganz anderes Feeling aufkommen als ein LCD



Stimmt aber ein 47" auf ca 3 Meter tuts auch......


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Japp  Wollte ich zuerst auch machen aber da ich eh kein Tv schau


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. April 2010)

Ich auch so gut wie nicht...aber mein Frauchen...

@ Strucki200 : OMG jetzt wo ich genaur hingucke wie verdammt viele Steckdosen hast du denn da ???


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Zu viele

Die Leiste kommt noch weg. Ich sollte die zu meinem Pc verfrachten, da hab ich immer Steckdosenmangel 
Ich brauche immer so 8-10 für meinen Rechner


----------



## Stormbringer (19. April 2010)

strucki200 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das ich mein Zimmer im Keller habe
> Aber so eine Leinwand lässt schon ein ganz anderes Feeling aufkommen als ein LCD



habs ja schon drüber geschrieben, schaut fein aus!


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Danke für euer Lob 
Hab auch lange für das Geld nebenbei geschuftet


----------



## Stormbringer (19. April 2010)

yep, das ist nix was man mal einfach so nebenbei kauft.


----------



## feivel (25. April 2010)

mäusekino wurde erweitert:

sv-535 von onkyo geht (hatte nur stereoeingänge und prologic 1). onkyo 5.1 receiver kommt. 
15 jahre alte schneider boxen machen auch den abgang...ein canton set ersetzt das ganze...
obwohl kabel nicht versteckt wurden, war der saubere aufbau des ganzen ein mehrere stunden dauernder act.


----------



## Deimos (25. April 2010)

@ feivel

Postest du dein neues Equipment mal im Bilderthread? 

Welchen Receiver, resp. welche Lautsprecher hast du genau gekauft?
Ich habe lange über eine Canton/Onkyo- Kombination nachgedacht, habe
mich dann allerdings für Heco entschieden.

Mit dem Onkyo Receiver (TX-SR805) bin ich allerdings hochzufrieden.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## feivel (25. April 2010)

das neue equipment?
ja...wenn ich aufgeräumt habe...das umbauen hat ganz schön chaos verursacht.
dann könnts auch bilder geben..
ich hab nur einen kleinen onkyo receiver geholt.  den tx-sr308 aber für einen kleinen raum, ist das ausreichend. und das canton home cinema 60 cx
wie gesagt..kleiner raum...
feinjustieren muss ich jetzt noch.
und was ich noch nicht 100prozentig verstanden hab, wie das mit dem cec über die ps3 jetzt läuft. bisher ging das prima direkt über den toshiba.
momentan muss ich für blu-ray wieder den controller nehmen, um mich durchs menü zu bugsieren.


----------



## feivel (25. April 2010)

Blu-ray Heimkino von feivel auf bluray-disc.de

hier hab ich jetzt mal 3 Bilder hochgeladen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. April 2010)

Wie kommst du den auf ein Budget von 3.000€? Meins hat in etwa so viel gekostet und hat wesentlich teuere Technik (Ist nicht böse gemeint oder so, wundert mich halt. Oder übersehe ich was wichtiges?)


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den auf ein Budget von 3.000€? Meins hat in etwa so viel gekostet und hat wesentlich teuere Technik (Ist nicht böse gemeint oder so, wundert mich halt. Oder übersehe ich was wichtiges?)



vielleicht hat er mit uvp's gerechnet?


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. April 2010)

Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.


----------



## Deimos (26. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den auf ein Budget von 3.000€? Meins hat in etwa so viel gekostet und hat wesentlich teuere Technik (Ist nicht böse gemeint oder so, wundert mich halt. Oder übersehe ich was wichtiges?)


 
Hat mich auch gewundert...  Vielleicht die erwähnten Umbauten miteingeschlossen?

Dennoch @feivel, cooles System, gefällt mir gut. Ich überlege mir ein ähnliches, relativ kompaktes System für ein zweites Zimmer zu kaufen.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## feivel (26. April 2010)

ja...übersiehst du...der pc der dazugehört 

die ausgesonderte technik im laufe der jahre so einiges....die ist nicht in der rechnung mitdrin..sonst will ich gar net wissen was das alles so wäre...

jetzt ist die frage ob man eine couch dazurechnet....sonst wärs dann wieder mehr...


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. April 2010)

Es geht auf BluRay-Disc.de bei der Preisangabge rein um die Hardwarepreise (Anlage, Verstärker, Fernseher, BluRay-Player etc.) und nicht um die Einrichtung! Sonst wäre das bei vielen einiges mehr!


----------



## feivel (26. April 2010)

hab ich ja nicht miteingerechnet..ich frag mich aber auch wie du drauf kommst dass deine komponenten hochwertiger sind?

wunder mich nurn bisschen..
ich hab die preise gerechnet die ich dafür ausgegeben habe.

dass die nur die technik mitanrechnen großteils glaub ich nicht
teuer ist ja auch wenn leute möbiliar dafür anschaffen/räume umbauen.
usw. das werden die da schon mit berücksichtigen


edit:

gestern noch feinjustierung gemacht..

spannende reaktion: hund hat alle ecken abgesucht und mit dem kopf hin und hergesucht..und die töne verfolgt XD


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. April 2010)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Samsungfernseher der Serie 7 auch irgendwann DTS Codecs dazu bekommen?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. April 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Samsungfernseher der Serie 7 auch irgendwann DTS Codecs dazu bekommen?


 
Moin,

laut den Angaben Samsungs auf der Seite, kommt die B7000er-Serie mit folgenden Audiocodecs zurecht:



> AC3, LPCM, ADPCM (MULAWALAW), ACC, HE-AAC, DD+


 
Die 7000er-Reihe soll sich nach HDMI der Version 1.3 gerichtet haben. Demzufolge sollten Tonformate wie DTS HD oder True HD kein Problem sein.

Ich kann dir deiner Frage eventuell nicht ganz folgen. Was meinst du genau mit "dazu bekommen"?

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. April 2010)

Der Codec wird aktuell nicht unterstützt, wenn ich Filme im Media Center von meiner Videokamera öffne!

Das meine ich  mit dazukommen  Oder liege ich falsch. Meine gelesen zu haben, dass DTS nicht vorhanden ist....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. April 2010)

Hallo,

damit könntest du richtig liegen. Samsung nennt DTS nicht als unterstütztes Format. Unglücklicherweise wirst du das dir vorliegende Material eventuell umwandeln müssen.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. April 2010)

Schade, habe nämlich letztens ein Hochzeitsvideo zeigen wollen, jedoch kam dann halt die Meldung des Fernsehers...Schade, muss ich mal nach Freewaretools suchen...

Würde das Ganze funktionieren, wenn ich die Kamera an meinem Denonverstärker anschließe? Das der dann das Signal "durchschleift" oder so?


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Mai 2010)

ich habe es endlich mal geschafft ein profil bei bd-disc anzulegen... wer ist noch da?
Blu-ray Heimkino von Equilibrium auf bluray-disc.de


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Mai 2010)

Ich, habe dich mal geaddet.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2010)

Dito  .


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

Könnt ihr mir mal bitte nen guten, günstigen Center empfehlen auf den man aufbauen kann (also so das es dazu auch passende Front L/R-LS gibt)? Selbstbau bevorzugt, Budget maximal 120€ ohen Gehäuse .


----------



## rebel4life (22. Mai 2010)

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Lautsprecherbau - Home - Das Lautsprechermagazin zum Selbstbau - Home

Visaton, Hifi-Forum, such dir was raus.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

Da hab ich mich schon durchgeforstet, nur leider bin ich davon etwas überfordert. 
Ich hatte ja eigendlich gedacht das ich den CT232 als Front L/R und den CT230 als Center/Rear einsetze. Nur wie siehts da mit der Pegelfestigkeit aus (Breitbänder, hab im Büro zwei ganz billige Breitbandboxen stehen und die machen nach etwas Optimierungsarbeit am EQ richtig Spaß)?


----------



## rebel4life (22. Mai 2010)

Ich mag Beitbänder nicht so, ich hab mir ein paar Mindstorm gebaut (CT213 oder so), die sind nicht schlecht, Transmissionline klingt aber recht gut. 

Das Problem ist dein Budget, Chassis kosten einiges, du hast zudem nicht den Vorteil den ich hab, denn ich bekomm 50% bei Monacor Chassis, dadurch bekomm ich High End zum "Normalpreis", du hast das halt nicht, dadurch wird es schwerer, da etwas gutes zu finden.

Was anderes: Was hast du an Werkzeug da? Vieleicht muss man da noch etwas dazukalkulieren und dann wirds richtig eng.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

Werkzeug leih ich mir von meinem Opa oder meinem Vater, mit denen wird auch gebaut. Mein Opa hat Werkzeugmäßig glaub ich alles was benötigt wird .
Das Budget ist ja auch erstmal nur für den Center . Mit Mühe und Not könnte ich 150Eur ohne Gehäuse ausgeben.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab malwieder nen Problem: Mein Gamingrechner soll an den LCD-Fernseher angeschlossen werden. Gelöst per VGA->YUV-Kabel. Nur funktioniert nur eine Auflösung (1280x720@60Hz; der Rest gibt nen Fehler aufm LCD) und selbst die sieht, nunja "ungesund" aus...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lles-moegliche-327-picture44069-dsc04822.html


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

sehr schick...warum schließt du den aber nicht über hdmi an?
würde doch mehr sinn machen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Weil ich kein solanges HDMI-Kabel hier hab .


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

wie lang musses denn sein?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Mindestens 8m.


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

hm...zimmer umstellen kommt wohl nicht in frage?

ich würde nichtsdestotrotz nicht über vga gehen. kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das nicht so einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Ich schau lieber mal nach nem günstigen HDMI-Kabel in der Länge...


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

ja..würd ich auch versuchen..werden zwar nicht empfohlen,..aber die markenkabel sind so teuer..für das geld kannste sonst gleich nen mediapc aufstellen


----------



## Marciii___x3 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerade am renovieren und dann kommt endlich mein Heimkino 
 Aktuelle Bilder hier: *Mein BLOG*


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Net schlecht. 

Die Anzahl an BluRays ist heftig, ich hab leider kein Laufwerk und momentan kein Geld für sowas...

Die Tage dann noch ein PVC Rohr kaufen, ich muss Optimierungen bei meinem Subwoofer vornehmen, die Abstimmung anpassen usw.


----------



## Marciii___x3 (29. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Net schlecht.
> 
> Die Anzahl an BluRays ist heftig, ich hab leider kein Laufwerk und momentan kein Geld für sowas...
> 
> Die Tage dann noch ein PVC Rohr kaufen, ich muss Optimierungen bei meinem Subwoofer vornehmen, die Abstimmung anpassen usw.



`Danke 
Wünsch dir viel Spaß


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Net schlecht.
> 
> Die Anzahl an BluRays ist heftig, ich hab leider kein Laufwerk und momentan kein Geld für sowas...
> 
> Die Tage dann noch ein PVC Rohr kaufen, ich muss Optimierungen bei meinem Subwoofer vornehmen, die Abstimmung anpassen usw.



Hast du es gut, dass bei dir was neues in Sachen Sound geht, bei mir ist tote Hose -.-

Radlager + Domlager fürs Auto ist erstmal wichtig, aber dann....


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Ich tausch das Rohr bei meinem Tang Band Subwoofer aus, das sind vieleicht 5€, ich würde mir am liebsten noch nen anderen bauen, kostet dann halt locker 170€ und die hab ich nicht. Also nix mit gut haben^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Mai 2010)

Immer noch besser als geschätzte 700 € für Rad-, Domlager und Bremsen zu blechen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

mal eine Frage, die schon länger in mir schlummerte: Wie groß ist der Unterschied, nehme ich ein Toslink-Kabel für 3,50 Euro oder für 13,50 Euro? Mir ist klar, dass eventuell Reflektionen innerhalb der Glasfaser auftreten können, aber werden diese Signale im AV-Receiver beispielsweise nicht sowieso aufgewertet?

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Mai 2010)

ich glaub das macht absolut garkein unterschied, also ich hab zumindest kein unterschied gemerkt zwischen nem billig kabel ( 0.5meter ) und nem 30€ Kabel ( 1.5meter ) allerdings hab ich darüber nur PCM wiedergabe gemacht ( playstation 2 ) aber ich denke bei mehrkanal übertragung verhält sich das genauso. Den einzigsten unterschied den ich bemerkt habe, die billigen kabel sind nicht so flexibel wie die teuren und brechen leichter.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

Das schöne an digitalen Signalen ist das, dass es nur 2 definierte Zustände gibt:

-High
-Low

Dazwischen gibt es nicht, die Pegel sind auch so definiert, dass ein Signal dazwischen nicht existent ist, es ist entweder oder. Ob da jetzt Reflexionen drinnen sind juckt nicht, denn entweder kommt Licht an oder nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Mai 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> mal eine Frage, die schon länger in mir schlummerte: Wie groß ist der Unterschied, nehme ich ein Toslink-Kabel für 3,50 Euro oder für 13,50 Euro? Mir ist klar, dass eventuell Reflektionen innerhalb der Glasfaser auftreten können, aber werden diese Signale im AV-Receiver beispielsweise nicht sowieso aufgewertet?
> 
> ...



Ohne Reflexionen würde der optische Weg gar nicht funktionieren. 

Wie rebel schon gesagt hat: 2 Zustände, deswegen digital. Bei HDMI, Toslink und DVI beispielsweise lohnen sich teurere Kabel (z.B. für 20 €) nur ab einer sehr großen Länge. (> 10 m)


----------



## nfsgame (31. Mai 2010)

Der einzige Vroteil ist das die teureren Kabel wie bereits angesprochen flexibler sind.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn jemand einen AV-Receiver "übrig hat" kann derjenige ja mal in meinem Kaufgesuche-Thread vorbeischauen. Der Technics geht nach 5 bis 20Minuten Betrieb in die Overload-Schutzschaltung .


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Juni 2010)

Welchen Technics hast du?


----------



## feivel (9. Juni 2010)

@ erazer: da hat sich vor allem das poster geändert? 
aber sieht schick so aus


----------



## WallaceXIV (9. Juni 2010)

Was kann man den zur Zeit an TVs empfehlen? LCD oder EDGE LED oder LED Backlight oder doch Plasma? Welches Modell wäre gut?


----------



## feivel (9. Juni 2010)

ich würde mir zur zeit mal die panasonic plasmas ansehen


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> welchen technics hast du?


sa-dx940


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> ich würde mir zur zeit mal die panasonic plasmas ansehen



Wie wäre es mit dem: PANASONIC TX-P42S20E

Was sind die Vor- und Nachteile von Plasmas?


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juni 2010)

Schau erstmal bei areadvd vorbei, die haben viele Fernseher getestet und ist recht brauchbar...


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juni 2010)

Wie es aussieht, bau ich mir demnächst nen D-Amp mit kostenlosen Samples von TI. 

6 Kanal D-Amp Endstufen IC, dazu ein Ansteuerungseinheit, muss mir das nochmal anschauen, als Kühler müsste dan ein Boxed (passiv) ausreichen.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Schau erstmal bei areadvd vorbei, die haben viele Fernseher getestet und ist recht brauchbar...


area ist leider nicht sehr ähm... neutral.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, bau ich mir demnächst nen D-Amp mit kostenlosen Samples von TI.
> 
> 6 Kanal D-Amp Endstufen IC, dazu ein Ansteuerungseinheit, muss mir das nochmal anschauen, als Kühler müsste dan ein Boxed (passiv) ausreichen.


Davon wollen wir dann Bilder und evtl eine kleine Nachbauanleitung .


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juni 2010)

Nachbauanleitung? Wird schwieriger, denn die Teile, die ich nehm sind so gut wie alle in SMD ausgeführt.  

Zuerst muss ich die ICs sampeln, müssten dann morgen kommen.

Dann muss ich noch planen, Layout erstellen und übernächste Woche ätzen. Den 5.1er werde ich aber noch nicht bauen, denn der ist rel. kompliziert, ich brauch da noch µC und ich hab bisher kaum was programmiert. -.-

Zuerst wird es ein 2x20W D-Amp und ein paar mit 1x40W, vieleicht noch einen für unterwegs der mit LiPo betrieben wird, ich werde auf jeden Fall einiges ätzen, als Kühlkörper setz ich dann NB oder auch CPU Kühler ein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> area ist leider nicht sehr ähm... neutral.



Klar, aber bei TV´s sind die doch relativ gut, um sich nur einen Überblick zu verschaffen, dass die gekauft sind weiß Ich auch.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juni 2010)

ich hätte mich letztens wieder mal totlachen können.
ein bekannter hat sich diesen samsung 3d led tv gekauft (reingefallen auf die werbung).
jetzt ärgert er sich über fleckige ausleuchtung und ein pumpendes bild (helligkeitssteuerung die sich nicht deaktivieren läßt). ich sags ja immer wieder - warum hören die leute bloss nicht auf mich?

interessant das die meisten, nein fast alle, denken das sie dann was besseres als nen lcd-tv haben.


----------



## feivel (13. Juni 2010)

das clouding kann schon vorkommen bei lcds..naja..warum sollts bei leds auch wirklich besser sein..., wieviel hat er denn gezahlt?
helligkeitssteuerung würd ich im handbuch aber nochmal nachschlagen, kann ich fast nicht glauben. und was hattest du ihm denn geraten?
ich hab das jetzt auch ein kleines bischen, kann damit leben und der nachfolger wird ein eh wesentlich größerer plasma oder gar ein beamer


----------



## Otep (13. Juni 2010)

Hab mir am Montag auch so 3D Geräte angesehen, und war doch überrascht wie "schlecht" das Bild ist wenn man nicht 3D schaut... gerade als das ganze über analoges Fernseh lief und dann auch noch 2300€ für nen 40" finde ich ja schon heftig, zudem auch noch der Preis für die Brillen...


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> das clouding kann schon vorkommen bei lcds..naja..warum sollts bei leds auch wirklich besser sein..., wieviel hat er denn gezahlt?
> helligkeitssteuerung würd ich im handbuch aber nochmal nachschlagen, kann ich fast nicht glauben. und was hattest du ihm denn geraten?
> ich hab das jetzt auch ein kleines bischen, kann damit leben und der nachfolger wird ein eh wesentlich größerer plasma oder gar ein beamer



die problematik ist dieses edge-led feature - die ausleuchtung ist sowas von bescheiden. und ja, der sensor zur helligkeitssteuerung läßt sich bei ihm nicht deaktivieren - er hat ihn sich jetzt von einer werkstatt auslöten lassen. 
bleibt das clouding... was für ein schrott. 

geraten hätte ich ihm zu sony oder panasonic... vielleicht noch philips.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> die problematik ist dieses edge-led feature - die ausleuchtung ist sowas von bescheiden. und ja, der sensor zur helligkeitssteuerung läßt sich bei ihm nicht deaktivieren - er hat ihn sich jetzt von einer werkstatt auslöten lassen.
> bleibt das clouding... was für ein schrott.
> 
> geraten hätte ich ihm zu sony oder panasonic... vielleicht noch philips.



Sony, Panasonic und Philips machen schon gute Geräte. Panasonic ist bei Plasmas fast unschlagbar, Sony und Philps sind bei LCD´s gut in Schuss.

Aber dein Kumpel kann doch angeben: Ich hab ein 3D Fernseher...


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2010)

Den Sensor kann man schon deaktivieren .

Menü -> Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Energiesparmodus von Auto auf Normal


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den Sensor kann man schon deaktivieren .
> 
> Menü -> Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Energiesparmodus von Auto auf Normal



ich müsste die genaue bezeichnung erfragen - bei ihm ging es definitiv nicht. er hat den sensor sicher nicht ohne grund rauslöten lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2010)

Hmm, nagut, bei mir geht das genau so (also auch die Optionen heißen genauso ).


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juni 2010)

ist das vielleicht bei einer späteren firmware hinzugefügt worden?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2010)

Das kann gut sein, allerdings ist meiner nicht 3D-fähig, daher denk ich mal das der von deinem Kumpel eh schon ne neuere FW drauf hat.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

echt nice 
was sind das für boxen erazer ?


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

was haltet ihr von dem panasonic TX-P42S20E
wollte mir den wohl demnächst holen ... soll mein htpc dran, werde wohl hauptzächen drauf zocken und blurays gucken ... wohl eher selten fernsehn ...


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Juni 2010)

Panasonics ist im Bereich von Plasmas einfach Top! Da machste allles richtig mit!

Die Lautsprecher sind übrigens von Nubert .


----------



## rebel4life (13. Juni 2010)

Realtek Bass Management fehlt unter win7?!? - Forum - CHIP Online

Göttlich - ein Soundsystem das nicht Win7 kompatibel ist.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> die problematik ist dieses edge-led feature - die ausleuchtung ist sowas von bescheiden.


 
Hallo,

das Problem mit der Ausleuchtung sollte seit einiger Zeit der Vergangenheit angehören. Sollte... Leider hat Samsung anscheinend einen kleinen Schritt zurück gemacht, sollte das Bild deines Bekannten karg ausgeleuchtet sein. In meinem Wohnzimmer steht ein Flachmann der B6000er Reihe, basiert auch auf die "Edge LED"-Beleuchtung und kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.

Ok ok, "Local Dimming"-Geräte haben zweifelsohne noch knackigere Schwarzwerte und farbenfrohere Darstellung, für den Anfang sollte man nicht so den Geldbeutel malträtieren 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir den *Denon 1910* beim Hifi-Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft, dies ist allerdings schon mehrere Monate her. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich bisher noch nicht einen Soundcheck aus zeitlichem Mangel gemacht habe . Ich hatte den 1910 noch nicht ein mal an ...Und was sehe ich da jetzt, den *Denon 1911*. Gut, ich habe keinen 3D-fähigen Fernseher, allerdings bin ich Besitzer einer PS3. Sollte ich mir also evtl. einmal einen 3D-Fernseher holen, kann ich das dann auch mit dem 1910 und der PS3 laufen lassen?

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob ich mit PS3 -> 1910 IN und Fernsehr an PS3 OUT die gleichen Funktionen nutzen kann? Also ich verstehe das so, wie mit dem 1080p Upscaler für DVD`s, der sowohl mit den geeigneten Abspielgeräten als auch mit dem Denon möglich ist.
Kann man dies so auf den oben genannten Sachverhalt im entferntesten übertragen? Also kann ich das Ganze auch mit der derzeitigen Konfiguration und einem 3D-fähigen Fernseher realisieren?

Ich weiß, dass der Wandel der Zeit auch ständig neue Technik(en) mit sich bringt, aber ich will mir nicht schon wieder nächstes Jahr nen neuen Receiver zum Fernsehr kaufen!?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

Die PS3 kann mMn sowieso kein 3D, da sie nur HDMI 1.3 hat.


----------



## feivel (15. Juni 2010)

3D kann sie trotzdem...über 1080i......


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die PS3 kann mMn sowieso kein 3D, da sie nur HDMI 1.3 hat.


Schau mal *hier  *

Was ist nun mit meinem Denon?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2010)

das klingt interessant, wusste ich bisher nicht, dass das auch so realisiert werden kann. Danke für die Info.


----------



## foin (24. Juni 2010)

was richtig geil is sind bose boxen... 
oder aber bang und olufsen ...
bose is zwar schon teuer, aber b&o is kaum noch zu bezahln...


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

Bose baut Müll.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

Wer Bose gut findet hat noch nie was richtiges gehört (B&O sind ebenfalls solche Naja-Brüllwürfel denen Volumen fehlt). 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch das derjenige der diese Behauptung in den Raum stellt sich mit diversen MP3-Playern den Gehörgang weggepustet hat. Dann hört man den schwammigen Bass, die fehlenden Mitten und die schmierigen Hochtonbereich nicht mehr heraus.

Nochmal was: Willst du den Müll jetzt in jedem Thread verbreiten!?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

> Nochmal was: Willst du den Müll jetzt in jedem Thread verbreiten!?



Dachte ich mir auch grad...da war wohl grad jemand im Elektromarkt und hat die Preisschilder von BOSE-Systemen gesehn und denkt nun, das wäre absolute Spitzentechnik...^^ Bang & Olufsen ist da mittlerweile auch nicht mehr besser, fürher haben die mal ganz gute Lautsprecher und Audio-Technik gebaut, aber heutzutage zählt bei denen auch nurnoch futuristisches Design...leider. Der Klang rechtfertigt den Preis weder bei BOSE noch bei B&O


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

Um mal schnell das Thema zu wechseln: Ich hab gerade mal den Center ausm Setup genommen (also habe ich nun eine 4.1-Konfiguration mit Phantomcenter). Es klingt nun aufeinmal besser als mit dem Center (der unterhalb von 150Hz nichtmal ansatzweise mit den L/R-Lautsprechern mitkam), Stimmen kommen klarer rüber und kommen immernoch aus der Mitte wenn es so vorgesehen ist .


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Um mal schnell das Thema zu wechseln: Ich hab gerade mal den Center ausm Setup genommen (also habe ich nun eine 4.1-Konfiguration mit Phantomcenter). Es klingt nun aufeinmal besser als mit dem Center (der unterhalb von 150Hz nichtmal ansatzweise mit den L/R-Lautsprechern mitkam), Stimmen kommen klarer rüber und kommen immernoch aus der Mitte wenn es so vorgesehen ist .



Mit etwas mehr wissen wärst du selber drauf gekommen, dass es sich ohne wirklich hochwertigen Center im Heimkino besser anhört, da der Center das problematischste LS überhaupt ist. Bühne, Impulstreue, Höhen, Tiefgang - alles das muss stimmen sonst klingts ohne Center besser, aber das bei meist kleineren Räumen mit FrontLS mit entsprechender Leistung.

@foin: So ein Schwachsinn. B & O und Bose ist Chinaschrott mit Boselabel aus Amerika und Preis von Made in Germany und die Leistung von einem 3 € Lautsprecher ausm Baumarkt.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

Das weiß ich schon (jegliche andere Stellungnahme dazu verkneif ich mir jetzt mal...).
Mich hats halt nur gewundert das der Phantomcenter sogut "funktioniert".


----------



## feivel (24. Juni 2010)

naja...sind halt brüllwürfel, wobei ich das jetzt nicht soo krass verurteilen möchte, hab ja selbst ein solches system (aber von canton, ich konnte und wollte auch gar nicht soviel bezahlen). Natürlich sind schöne große hochwertige Lautsprecher immer besser, und im jeden Fall einem Bose System oder was auch immer vorzuziehen.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, es ist jetzt echt ok, und solange ich in einer Mietwohnung wohne, werd ich leider selbst meine jetzige Anlage nie zum Anschlag geschweige denn auch nur in die Nähe davon bringen, um zu merken, dass ich etwas neues /besseres brauche.

Ansonsten gefallen mir die Nubert Geschichten zur zeit preisleistungsmäßig/ und was ich davon so lese, gehört hab ich leider noch nicht, richtig gut.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das weiß ich schon (jegliche andere Stellungnahme dazu verkneif ich mir jetzt mal...).
> Mich hats halt nur gewundert das der Phantomcenter sogut "funktioniert".



Komm hau raus die Stellungnahme...


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

Ehrlich? Dein Ton erinnert etwas ganz schön ans Hifi-Forum...


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Dein Ton erinnert etwas ganz schön ans Hifi-Forum...



Sorry... So wollte Ich eigentlich nicht werden


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

Jetzt kommst du ins Heim. 

Ins Hifi Heim.


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Juni 2010)

Sitzt man genau Zentral zwischen den Vorderen LS, dann brauch man einen Center eigentlich auch nicht. Aber ich denke das wisst ihr bestimmt schon. Ob er jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Schön sieht er alle mal aus .


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Jetzt kommst du ins Heim.
> 
> Ins Hifi Heim.



Jap da werd Ich eingesperrt und mit Wirkungsgraden, Voodookabelzauber und Endstufenleistung gefoltert. 

Center sind aber praktisch um den Sweet Spot zu erweitern, aber je nach Lautsprecher Bauart ist der mehr (Horn) oder weniger (Kalotten) wichtig.


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Juni 2010)

@KaiHD7960xx: Das Rack biegt sich aber extrem


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

> @KaiHD7960xx: Das Rack biegt sich aber extrem


war das auf den Bilderthread bezogen?^^  Jo biegt sich ordentlich, aber ält. Sind noch 2 Metall-Stützen in der Mitte, die Mann auf dem Bild nicht sieht.


----------



## feivel (8. Juli 2010)

soo..der Fernseher ist jetzt für zwei Wochen in der Reparatur und der Receiver hat ein Firmwareupdate bekommen


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Juli 2010)

Mein Fernseher ist verkauft und wurde ganz fix durch die 42" Zoll Variante von meinen Eltern ersetzt (Gleiches Modell). Da ich noch ca. 2 Wochen Sturmfrei habe, nutze ich die Zeit. Vielleicht gibt es wieder ein Angebot für den Panasonic S20. Bei der Größe bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob es 46" oder 50" werden. Mal schaun was kommt, eins von beiden aber auf alle Fälle. Die 42" machen schon Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juli 2010)

ich frag mich warum im heimkino-bilderthread immer fotos von spielzeug gepostet werden...


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich frag mich warum im heimkino-bilderthread immer fotos von spielzeug gepostet werden...



Ich finde Actionfiguren auch sehr unsinnig, vorallem da die so viel kosten. Aber es gehört halt zu seinem Heimkino.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

Da geb Ich Stormbringer recht: Solche schwachsinnigen Figuren gehören nicht in dem Bilderthread fürs *Heimkino*.


----------



## feivel (8. Juli 2010)

ach seid doch nicht so kleinkariert 


fand die figuren ganz nett...


----------



## JimPanske (8. Juli 2010)

Kleinkarriert sind sie allerdings, das stimmt.

Ach und hey, das ist kein Spielzeug ausm Kaugummiautomat sondern Movieprops  die zur Einrichtung gehören

Schwach- und unsinnig sei mal dahin gestellt, möchte nicht wissen was fürn Käse ihr kauft ! 

Ihr könnts ja gerne löschen, wenns euch so ein Dorn im Auge ist, meine Güte ...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2010)

Bei mir gibts demnächst ein großes Update. Wände sind neu gestrichen und auf der neuen Kombi-Couch (also ne Schlafcouch) sitze ich jetzt auch schon (naja, der Bezug ist noch nicht da ).
Neue Boxen werden dann im Herbst gebaut .


----------



## Murdoch (8. Juli 2010)

***falscher Post***


----------



## 1821984 (9. Juli 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich. Heimkino hat was mit TV-Lautsprecher kombo zu tun und nicht irgendwelche Spielfiguren. Wenn diese zur deko mit eingebunden wären und ein vermerk da ist, von wegen: ey seht mal die tollen Figuren. Dann wäre es i.O aber so? Ich fotografier doch auch nicht meine Deckenleuchte und stell das denn da rein. Dann doch lieber nen einzelnes Deckleuchtenthema. LOL


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

Ist doch nur ein kleiner Post mit 2 kleinen Bildern, die kaum Platz wegnehmen. Also darüber könnt ich mich nicht aufregen..


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juli 2010)

Es gibt immer einen Grund für MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI, aber ob man aus einer Mücke einen Bären machen sollte ist fraglich.


----------



## feivel (9. Juli 2010)

ich könnt ja mal mein kabelgewirr knipsen....XD


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es gibt immer einen Grund für MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI, aber ob man aus einer Mücke einen Bären machen sollte ist fraglich.



Wir müssen uns immer aufregen in dieser Welt...

man kann doch, wenn man sein Heimkino fotografiert 1-2 Pics reinehmen... Aber nun extra die Figuren hier zu posten... 

BTT nun ^^


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2010)

Kaabelgewirr gibts bei mir bald nichtmehr, heute haben wir (mein Vater und ich) die Kabelkanäle an die Wand getackert. Gar nicht so einfach bei den schiefen Wänden hier .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

> Kaabelgewirr gibts bei mir bald nichtmehr, heute haben wir (mein Vater und ich) die Kabelkanäle an die Wand getackert. Gar nicht so einfach bei den schiefen Wänden hier .



Bilder!!! Ich will Bilder davon sehen! Mich interessiert nämlich ein ordentliches Kabelmanagement


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juli 2010)

Kabelgewirr hab ich genug. Ist was für alle da.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2010)

Immoment ist es noch unbestückt, ich zeig dir aber mal nen Pic von der Führungsleiste an der Stelle an der später das Rack stehen soll .
Die Kabel sollen dann über der Tür weiter gehen zur Front. durch das Löchlie unten gehen die Kabel für die Rearspeaker unter den Teppich zu den Lautsprechern.

Sorry für die Quali, die Digicam hat sich irgendwie im Chaos verflüchtigt, aber Man(n) hat ja ein Handy ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

ein wirklich wunderschöner Kabelkanal   Wie wirkt der sich denn klanglich aus?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2010)

Danke, klingt ein bisschen hohl  . Ändert sich bestimmt wenn die 200€/Meter LS-Kabel drinnliegen  [/Ironie].


----------



## Cento (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen ich suche ein Heimkino Max 400 €
(ist das Teufel concept e 300 digital gut oder gibt es noch andere ) Decoderstation ist mir wichtig ! das ist ja beim concept e dabei. Danke 
*
*


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2010)

nein, es ist nicht gut. es ist allerhöchstens ausreichend wenn du von etwas noch minderwertigem wie logitech oder creative kommst. positiv ausgerückt: du hast für die zukunft noch luft nach oben. 

würde dir empfehlen lieber ein paar preiswerte stereo-regallautsprecher und nen stereo-amp zu erwerben. da kommt dann wirklich halbwegs musik raus. dafür würde ich an deiner stelle in das andere topic zu schauen...


----------



## Cento (11. Juli 2010)

Dachte teufel ist gut schaut ja auch gut aus    HMM na was kannst du mir den empfehlen also wichtig ist es mir 5.1, decoder mit 2 optischen(will das an meiner fantac ran machen ) eingang hdmi ...... ich will damit musik und filme gucken hören also will ein guten sound , darf aber nicht mehr als 400 € kosten danke


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2010)

400€ und ein für Musikhören geeignetes 5.1-Set... Das wird mehr als extrem Knapp. Was hältst du von Lautsprecherselbstbau ?


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2010)

gebrauchtware. 200€ für nen stereo pärchen und 200€ für nen av-receiver.
damit kannst du sogar irgendwann upgraden auf 5.1


----------



## Cento (11. Juli 2010)

Lieber nicht  ich kenn mich garnicht aus darum frage ich ja nach ob einer mir was empfehlen . Die anlage kommt ins Wohnzimmer für tv und guck gerne filme ( mit dts ) da will ich jetzt ein schönen klang habe.Habe noch von logitech  so ein billig ding . danke


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juli 2010)

Bei dem niedrigen Budget ist es mit 5.1 wirklich schwierig. Wenn es unbedingt sofort 5.1 sein muss würde ich dir das Magnat Monitor Supreme Set 100 empfehlen. Das gibt es als B-Ware schon für 250€. Dazu kaufst du noch einen gebrauchten AV-Receiver mit den von dir benötigten Features und müsstest mit den 400€ zurecht kommen.
Aber ich rate dir trotzdem dringend davon ab, sofort ein komplettes 5.1-Set bei diesem Budget zu kaufen sondern lieber erstmal mit einem AV-Reciever und zwei Standlautsprechern zu starten. Das kannst du dann nach und nach mit Center, Subwoofer und Rear-Lautsprechern erweitern wenn du mehr Geld dafür zur Verfügung hast.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Eine wunderschönen....

ich funk mal dazwischen 

Was passiert bei einem "Factory Reset" (ausgeführt durch nen Servicetechniker) in deren SM in einem Samsung Fernseher? Weiß das zufällig jemand genau?

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Das ganze Gerät wird auf den Zustand zurückgesetzt in dem es ausgeliefert wurde. Heißt, dass wenn du ihn zuhause wieder auspackst wird er dich wie am ersten Tag begrüßen mit Spracheinstellung und allem drum und dran.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Mir wurde gesagt, dass dabei auch gewisse Kalibrierungseinstellungen (je nach verbautem Panel) gelöscht werden!?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Nur wenn du selber nachkalibriert hast. Das ganze Ding hat dann die Einstellungen wie sie zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung waren.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Woher weiß denn ein neuverbautes Board nach einem Defekt des Alten, welches Panel bei mir verbaut wurde?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Ich nehme mal ganz stark an, dass die das nicht nur einbauen, sondern auch mal schnell ihr Service-Gerät anschließen und die angepasste FW flashen .


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal ganz stark an, dass die das nicht  nur einbauen, sondern auch mal schnell ihr Service-Gerät anschließen und  die angepasste FW flashen .


Machen sie nicht, glaub mir 
Zudem ändert sich selbst nach einem Firmwareupdate im Servicemenü nicht die Typbezeichnung des Panels. Die erkennt man lediglich am Aufkleber des Panels. Dann braucht man aber noch das Service Menü Manual um zu entschlüsseln, welchen Typ man einstellen soll, was der Techniker auch nicht macht (zumindest in einigen Fällen)

Zumal das Firmwareupdate nichts am Service Menü ändert, sondern lediglich für den Endverbraucher im Fernsehmenü.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Wieso fragste dann erst wenn du es sowieso weißt?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Weil ich ja nicht weiß, ob überhaupt und welche Einstellungen bei einem "Factory Reset" zurückgesetzt werden, da mein Bild jetzt total besch*** aussieht und fast nichts funktioniert, nachdem der letzte Techniker das neue Board verbaut hat!? Was du meinst, sind die Werkseinstellungen im Fernseher.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. Juli 2010)

wahrscheinlich wurde das farbprofil auf brilliant zurückgesetzt - sieht furchtbar aus und ist bei fast allen herstellern so.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Und woher weißt du das? Jeder Hersteller nennt seine Bildoptimierungen doch anders!? Und bei meinem Samsung habe ich diesen Begriff noch nirgends lesen können!?...


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Juli 2010)

oh mann - dann heisst das profil halt bei dir anders, aber irgendwie machen das alle: default ist ein supergrelles profil.

stells halt wieder richtig ein und gut ist.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> oh mann - dann heisst das profil halt bei dir anders, aber irgendwie machen das alle: default ist ein supergrelles profil.
> stells halt wieder richtig ein und gut ist.


Wenn du ein Service Menü Manual ( nicht die Bedienungsanleitung) für mich hast und die Verantwortung dafür übernimmst, gerne.  Wie gesagt, ich spreche hier nicht vom Endverbrauchermenü und auch nicht von den Bildoptionen Standard, Film, Dynamisch, usw. sondern von Kalibrierungseinstellungen für das verbaute Panel! Ich gehe garantiert nicht in dieses Menü für die Techniker und stelle da was unwissentlich und mit Garantieverlust um! Dafür sollte der technische Service zuständig sein. Deshalb meine Frage im "ersten" Post. 

Lies erstmal, worum es genau geht.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Juli 2010)

okay, okay.
du hast also nen neues board bekommen und jetzt sieht das bild ******** aus und lässt sich via endverbrauchermenü nicht richtig einstellen. du hoffst jetzt (oder was auch immer) das ein factory-reset des boards (?) abhilfe schafft?

okay, ich denke so genau kennt das vorgehen hier einfach niemand. ich kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen - aber was hast du für eine wahl? 

der samsung service ist nicht umsonst einer der schlechtesten.


----------



## Cento (15. Juli 2010)

Ahh ich wollte ja eig. kleine Boxen also Satellitenboxen das habe ich vergessen zu schreiben .Wen ich mal ein Zimmer mehr habe mach ich mir darausein heimkino und dan kauf ich mir richtige boxen


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn du darauf auch Musik hörst dann sind Satteliten Müll. Die Monitor 200 bekommst du schon unter. Mit etwas Cleverness bekommste sogar kleinere Standlautsprecher in nem kleinenm Raum unte rohne das die den Raum dominieren.


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Juli 2010)

Lohnt sich denn der Umstieg on DVD auf Blu-Ray wenn man "nur" einen HD-Ready Beamer hat?


----------



## exa (18. Juli 2010)

wenn du einen guten Upscaler hast... nein eher nicht


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. Juli 2010)

Philips HTS 3270 5.1 Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Jener Player ist es.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2010)

Irgendwer wollte Bilder vom meinem Kabelmanagement sehen. Derjenige besuche den Link in meienr Sig, die Bilder sind nun on .


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Juli 2010)

Sieht gut aus. Kann man die Klettbänder auch in großen Mengen kaufen?

EDIT: Schon gefunden .


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. Juli 2010)

Ja kann man von 100 verschiedenen Herstellern in 100 verschiedenen Größen zu 100 verschiedenen Preisen


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2010)

Danke, die Klettbänder gibts von 3M auf Rollen. Nimm aber die mit den feinen Haken .


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. Juli 2010)

Ja kannst natürlich auch einfach ne Rolle Klettband kaufen anstatt Klett Kabelbinder


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2010)

Mal eine kleine Impression wie ich mir den Anschluss der Lautsprecher gedacht habe (das Kabel ist rein der Optik dienlich und bekommt zudem auch noch Bananenstecker verpasst ).

Der Kanal muss jetzt nur noch festgeschraubt werden ...


----------



## Witcher (23. Juli 2010)

das is ma ne Richtig gute Lösung wenn ich da meine Kabelkänale anschau wirds mir immer Schlecht


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Juli 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ja kannst natürlich auch einfach ne Rolle Klettband kaufen anstatt Klett Kabelbinder



Das wollte ich auch machen, ist nämlich günstiger. Ich warte jetzt erstmal bis mein neuer Fernseher da ist. Dann werden die Kabel nochmal neu geordnet.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2010)

Danke fürs Lob, war sone Spontanidee, einfach mal nen Satz Polklemmen bestellt. 
Sieht aufjedemfall besser aus als wenn die Kabel da einfach so rauskommen würden .
Im Anhang noch Pics wie es "Innen" aussieht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juli 2010)

Das hast du ja wirklich sehr ansehnlich gelöst! Respekt! Auch die Idee mit den Polklemmen an dem Kabelkanal gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2010)

Danke . Mit den neuen Lautsprechern sieht das ganze dann nochmal besser aus .


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juli 2010)

hmmm.... ganz ehrlich?
ich würde das nicht machen. mit jedem stecker, jeder buchse und jeder lötstelle verlierst du etwas (mit bestem dank an dem übergangswiderstand).
die bananas an den kabeln sind ein zugeständnis an die bequemlichkeit - aber mehr steckverbinder wollte ich nicht noch zusätzlich einführen.

btw: meine neuen LS sind unglaublich pegelfest... das macht ein spass.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2010)

Hmm, ich finde bei guten Lötstellen ist der Übergangswiderstand überschaubar, zumal der ja noch auf die Lautsprecherimpendanz raufgeht . Ob man nun 8Ohm oder 8,000000002 Ohm hat ist doch letztenendes egal .


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. Juli 2010)

Hab heute die Kabel mal unter der Leinwand in Kabelkanälen verlegt... jetzt fehlt noch das neue HDMI Kabel damit ich alles wie geplant aufstellen kann.

Nächster Schritt wird dann PS3 oder XBOX360 +  ein HDMI Switch oder evtl. schon ein AV Receiver


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. Juli 2010)

Grad mein 10m HDMI Kabel für 9 € gekommen... werds jez mal paar Stunden testen und hoff das taugt was


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hab hier auch nen 10€/10m-HDMI-Kabel im EInsatz. Funktioniert einwandfrei .


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. Juli 2010)

Die Bewertungen auf Amazon haben ja eigentlich gepasst...

Was haltet ihr von Screengoo Farbe? Ich schwanke grade ob ich mir die Farbe bestell, oder mir von meinem Vadder ne Farbe selber machen lass für die Leinwand...


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2010)

Ich finde als Leinwandfarbe reicht auch normales Reinweiß. Aber keine billige nehmen, sondern "gute" mit dem orangenen Deckel .


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. Juli 2010)

Na mein Vadder is der Chefentwickler für die Lacke von der Bundeswehr, Bahn, div. öffentlichen Verkehrsbetrieben und Paketdiensten der wird mir schon was ordentliches machen


----------



## Cento (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich habe da noch ne frage ist das Teufel Teufel  Concept E 300 Digital "5.1 Komplett-System"   
Teufel Concept E 300 Digital "5.1 Komplett-System": Amazon.de: Elektronik


besser als Samsung HT- C5550  5.1 Blu-Ray Heimkinosystem

Samsung HT-C5550 5.1 Blu-Ray Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik 


oder nimmt sich da nichts ??????

(Vom Sound her )


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

Wird sich nix nehmen, beides Systeme mit Mittenloch.
Aufgrund der überzogenen Leistungsangabe beim Samsung und dem besseren Kundenfeedback sowie der größeren Herstellererfahrung würde ich daher zum Teufel-Set greifen .


----------



## Cento (29. Juli 2010)

Tja jetzt schwanke ich zwischen das Teufel  Concept E 300 Digital "5.1 Komplett-System" 
und das 7.1 heimkino von samsung

Samsung  HT-C6730 W 7.1 Blu-Ray Heimkinosystem (Full-HD, DivX, 1330 Watt)  perlschwarz 

ich wollte ja max. 700 € ausgeben für ein guten blu ray player und eine 5.1 anlage.

gehn wir jetzt nur vom sound aus was ist besser teufel oder samsung (bringt 7.1 überhaubt was ?) rein optisch find ich alle beide gut   
http://www.amazon.de/Teufel-Concept...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1280418912&sr=8-4*
*


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

Ich würde das Teufel nehmen. 7.1 kann nicht jeder aufstellen, obwohl das Sys glaub nen nen IIz-Sys ist, also mit Front High. 
Aber in der Kategorie ist Teufel für Filme vorzuziehen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. Juli 2010)

Ahoi,
ich suche einen passenden Center für meine Canton Fonum 251.
Habe aktuell nur einen Minicenter von JBL dran, farblich unpassend, klanglich unpassend, ist natürlich nicht zufriedenstellend . Ich denke auch mit geringem Budget kann man da was erreichen. Ich kaufe vorzugsweise gebraucht um am Preis zu sparen. Maximalbudget ist 50 Euro.
Könnt ihr etwas empfehlen? Pflicht: Farbe schwarz
Wird nur in Filmen und ab und zu XBOX 360 genutzt und meine Ansprüche sind nicht so hoch als dass ihr jetzt sagt SPAR! und mit Nuboxen um euch schmeißt. 
Der CM 30 ist leider recht selten auf ebay zu sehen und oft zu überhöhten Preisen. Letztens habe ich eine Auktion des Canton AV 500 beobachtet, der ging für knappe 30 Euro raus inkl. Versand. Was haltet ihr von dem zu dem Preis?


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Ich besitze im Moment diese "Soundanlage"

Philips HTS 3270 5.1 Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Da natürlich irgendwann ein AV Receiver dazu kommt, jedoch nicht gleich das Geld für neue Boxen da sind wollte ich wissen ob ich ohne Probleme die Boxen dieses Systems daran anschließen kann?


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

Werden die per Zwillingsader angeschlossen? Was steht als Impendanz hinten auf den Lautsprechern drauf?
Nen AVR wird die Joghurtbecher auch nicht aufwerten können .


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Ja pro Lautsprecher halt 2 Adern?! , sind halt lediglich diese Philips Easy anschließ für Blöde Stecker dran, aber das is ja egal

Die Impendanz müsste ich daheim nachschaun.

Geht mir auch nicht die Joghurtbecher aufzuwerten, sondern einzig und allein darum dass ich keinen Bock habe dauernd jeden scheiß umzustecken. Im Moment ist das noch kein Problem aber wenn die 360 und ein BluRay dazu kommt wirds nervig


----------



## strucki200 (3. August 2010)

@Cento


Ich würde keine der 2 Anlagen die du oben verlinkt hast kaufen. 

Denke bei dir muss es eher kompakt sein, von daher würde ich dir zu einem HKTS BQ 11 (~400€)+ Onkyo 307(~150€)/  raten.
Die Kombi verbläst die von dir verlinken Sets um Längen


----------



## docdent (3. August 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich besitze im Moment diese "Soundanlage"
> 
> Philips HTS 3270 5.1 Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Da natürlich irgendwann ein AV Receiver dazu kommt, jedoch nicht gleich das Geld für neue Boxen da sind wollte ich wissen ob ich ohne Probleme die Boxen dieses Systems daran anschließen kann?



Vergiss die Impedanz. Selbst mit dem einfachsten Receiver kannst Du diese Boxen ohne Probleme überlasten und sie damit (und wenn Du ganz viel Pech hast auch den Receiver) in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördern. Dafür muss man aber schon ein wenig blöd sein, und das Scheppern der Lautsprecher bei zu hohe Lautstärke total ignorieren.

Solange Du aber den Lautstärkeregler nicht zuweit aufdrehst, passiert gar nichts, insofern ist es bei *normaler Benutzung* kein Problem, die Boxen an einen anderen Receiver anzuschließen, auch wenn die Impedanz nicht passt. Bei vielen Lautsprechern aus Komplettanlagen ist sie eh nicht angegeben


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Dass sie hinten drauf angegeben ist weiß ich sicher, nur wieviel gerade nicht.

Dass ich meine Boxen nicht zu tode befeuern werde ist doch eigentlich selbstverständlich


----------



## strucki200 (3. August 2010)

Die Impendanz bleibt im Betrieb eh nicht konstant. 
Manchmal hat man extreme Schwankungen. 

Meine Klipsch sollen manchmal sogar unter 3 Ohm sinken


----------



## docdent (3. August 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Dass sie hinten drauf angegeben ist weiß ich sicher, nur wieviel gerade nicht.
> 
> Dass ich meine Boxen nicht zu tode befeuern werde ist doch eigentlich selbstverständlich



Ja _eigentlich _ist das selbstverständlich 

Ich hätte an Deiner Stelle keine Bedenken. Das wird funktionieren. Ich habe schon mehrfach einfachere Boxen aus Sets (auch ohne Impedanzangabe) an Receivern betrieben


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. August 2010)

strucki200 schrieb:


> Die Impendanz bleibt im Betrieb eh nicht konstant.
> Manchmal hat man extreme Schwankungen.
> 
> Meine Klipsch sollen manchmal sogar unter 3 Ohm sinken



Unter 3 Ohm darf ein Lautsprecher lt. einer Verordnung ja gar nicht sinken, minimum sind 3,2 Ohm. 

Die Schwankungen können von im Extremfall 2 - 4500 Ohm gehen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

Naja wenn ein Chassis älter wird können sich die elektrischen Wert verändern und in der Imendanz noch weiter runtergehen .


----------



## Pokerclock (3. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Unter 3 Ohm darf ein Lautsprecher lt.  einer Verordnung ja gar nicht sinken, minimum sind 3,2 Ohm.
> 
> Die Schwankungen können von im Extremfall 2 - 4500 Ohm gehen.



Er darf schon, nur darf er dann nicht mehr als 4Ohm LS verkauft werden (oder war es 8Ohm?). Heh, mein Gedächtnis... Auf der Nubert Seite gab es diesbezüglich mal eine ausführliche Erklärung.

Man erinnere sich nur an bestimmte Infinity LS. Das waren noch echte Amp-Killer.


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

8Ohm Lautsprecher gehen zum Teil Serienmäßig auf 3,2Ohm runter (siehe beispielswiese die alte B&W 600-Serie (S3)). 
Die Infinity Kappa 9.2 (wenn ich mich nicht Irre in der ersten Revision) war mit 4Ohm angegeben und hatte ein Minimum von Sage und Schreibe *0,9Ohm* im Bereich von 80-100Hz...
Das tut nicht vielen Verstärkern gut, daher wurde die oft mit PA-Amps oder den "Monstern" von Parasound betrieben.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Also die haben 8 Ohm der Center glaube 4 oder 6...


----------



## strucki200 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

Zu den 81ern auf jeden Fall den 62er Center. Den hatte ich auch in verbindung mit meinen RF-62 udn ich war froh nicht den kleineren genommen zu haben 

EDIT: Verkabel deine LS anders.

Ein rotes und ein schwarzes Kabel noch unten drann und die Blechbrücke rausschmeissen 
Hast ja eh 4 Adern pro kabel , da bietes es sich natürlich an


----------



## 1337 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



strucki200 schrieb:


> Zu den 81ern auf jeden Fall den 62er Center. Den hatte ich auch in verbindung mit meinen RF-62 udn ich war froh nicht den kleineren genommen zu haben
> 
> EDIT: Verkabel deine LS anders.
> 
> ...


Was hab ich davon?  Sorry mit Heimkino beschäftige ich mich erst seit wenigen Monaten^^

Wie mach ich es dann beim AVR? Habs so:


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das hier ist ein Bilderthread! Bitte Komentare dazu im Diskusionsthread!* Danke!


----------



## strucki200 (3. August 2010)

Am AVR lässt du alles gleich.

Es kann dir klanglich ein bisschen etwas bringen


----------



## 1337 (3. August 2010)

strucki200 schrieb:


> Es kann dir klanglich ein bisschen etwas bringen


Nice danke, werde ich morgen machen und gebe dann bescheid


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. August 2010)

1337 schrieb:


> Nice danke, werde ich morgen machen und gebe dann bescheid



Kennst du den Bergiff Urheberrecht? Mein Bild aus meinem Test zu den Klipsch benutzt du bitte *NICHT* als Profilpic!!!


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

Meldebutton? Mod anschreiben? .


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Er darf schon, nur darf er dann nicht mehr als 4Ohm LS verkauft werden (oder war es 8Ohm?). Heh, mein Gedächtnis... Auf der Nubert Seite gab es diesbezüglich mal eine ausführliche Erklärung.
> 
> Man erinnere sich nur an bestimmte Infinity LS. Das waren noch echte Amp-Killer.



Dann darf er nicht merh als 8 Ohm LS verkauft werden. 

Infinity waren echte Schwergewichte in Sachen Ampforderung. Was die Kappas da schon für Amps bei Zimmerlautstärke zerlegt haben...

@nfsgame: Stimmt, das man sich hier im Forum mit sowas rumschlagen muss...

Edit: Schon ist das Pic weg


----------



## Pokerclock (3. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meldebutton? Mod anschreiben? .



Braucht es nicht. Erledigt.


----------



## 1337 (3. August 2010)

Öhm sorry hab es per Google gefunden und einfach genommen


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. August 2010)

Mich gibts also bei google  Bzw. meinen Test 

Aber deine Aufstellung der Rb 81 ist absolut schlecht, solltest sie vielleicht an der Wnad erhängen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. August 2010)

Uns gibt es fast alle bei dem guten alten Google....


----------



## 1337 (3. August 2010)

Erhängen  Nein bin kein Mörder^^

Ja hab doch geschrieben das ich zwei kleine Wandregale für die Boxen kaufen muss..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. August 2010)

@ 1337: 10% des Budgets in die Kabel gesteckt...


----------



## 1337 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



strucki200 schrieb:


> Zu den 81ern auf jeden Fall den 62er Center. Den hatte ich auch in verbindung mit meinen RF-62 udn ich war froh nicht den kleineren genommen zu haben
> 
> EDIT: Verkabel deine LS anders.
> 
> ...


Ähm habs eben gemacht und merke keine Unterschied, ist es nicht eigentlich das gleiche wie wenn ich die Blechkontakte nutze?


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Es ist dasselbe, alles andere ist Voodoo .


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



1337 schrieb:


> Ähm habs eben gemacht und merke keine Unterschied, ist es nicht eigentlich das gleiche wie wenn ich die Blechkontakte nutze?



Klar ist das Gleiche, Ob nun der Strom durch so ne olle Blechbrücke geht oder nicht ist total Wurst...

[Ironie an]

Aber Strucki200 hat ja sowieso enorm viel Ahnung von Hi-Fi, er hats total drauf...

[Ironie Aus]


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Devil, halt dich auch mal zurück . Vielleicht hat er durch einen vorherigen Fehler dadurch verbesserungen gehört(?).


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Devil, halt dich auch mal zurück . Vielleicht hat er durch einen vorherigen Fehler dadurch verbesserungen gehört(?).



Mir gings ja net nur um das mit den Kabeln, sondern hauptsächlich die abnormale Membranenauslenkung aus seinem Video... 

YouTube - RF-83 Sine Wave 20hz-30hz


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Achsoo, das war von ihm. Naja, muss er wissen wenn er zuviel Geld hat. Gesund isses jedenfalls nicht .


----------



## strucki200 (4. August 2010)

Den Hub verkraften die ohne Probleme.
Sieht vll. auch durch die Kamera etwas viel aus 

Aber gut , ich gebe dir Recht. Da ich meine Lautsprecher mal für 20 sek belastet habe , habe natürlich absolut keine Ahnung von HiFi 

Ich habe nicht behauptet das der Klang besser wird, ich hab egesagt er kann besser werden.
Und natürlich macht es an sich kaum einen Unterschied


----------



## 1337 (4. August 2010)

Naja egal so oder so, es läuft xD
Bei mir wäre ein guter AVR viel wichtiger


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

In welcher Zeitschrift haste dir das wieder angelesen?


----------



## 1337 (4. August 2010)

Da passt gleich die Frage, welche Magazine könnt ihr einem Einsteiger wie mir empfehlen?


----------



## Cento (4. August 2010)

Was ist wen ich nur von teufel die boxen+sub hole und den onkyo 307 kaufe?? Oder sind die boxen von Harman/Kardon HKTS 11 BQ viel besser, auf was muss ich den bei boxen achten ??





strucki200 schrieb:


> @Cento
> 
> 
> Ich würde keine der 2 Anlagen die du oben verlinkt hast kaufen.
> ...


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

1337 schrieb:


> Da passt gleich die Frage, welche Magazine könnt ihr einem Einsteiger wie mir empfehlen?


Gar keins wenn du auf "saubere" (unbezahlte) Tests wert legst. Zur reinen Information (nicht bei Zubehör und Kabeln sondern nur Technik) und Belustigung aufm Donnerbalken gehen Audio, Stereo, Audio-Vision und Heimkino inordnung .

Für den Einstieg würde ich dir das hier empfehlen, weils Kostenlos ist .


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gar keins wenn du auf "saubere" (unbezahlte) Tests wert legst. Zur reinen Information (nicht bei Zubehör und Kabeln sondern nur Technik) und Belustigung aufm Donnerbalken gehen Audio, Stereo, Audio-Vision und Heimkino inordnung .



Ich hätte es besser net formulieren können...


----------



## Pokerclock (5. August 2010)

@1337

Sind die Klipsch nicht etwas zu nah? Horn-LS werden nicht grundlos oftmals für große Abstände empfohlen, da diese dort (dank Horn) besser fokussieren können, als im direkten Nahfeld (das ist jetzt vielleicht 1m).

Wenn die so genutzt werden sollen, wären echte Studio-Monitore wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> @1337
> 
> Sind die Klipsch nicht etwas zu nah? Horn-LS werden nicht grundlos oftmals für große Abstände empfohlen, da diese dort (dank Horn) besser fokussieren können, als im direkten Nahfeld (das ist jetzt vielleicht 1m).
> 
> Wenn die so genutzt werden sollen, wären echte Studio-Monitore wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.



Genau das haben wir ja schon hier geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/108059-lautsprecher-fuer-jedes-budget-19.html

Unvorteilhafter kann man diese LS nicht platzieren...

Edit: Schlimmer ghets ja echt nicht: max 60 cm entfernt voneindander, >1m vom Hörer entfernt - So kann man Brüllwürfel aufstellen, aber doch keine Regalboxen.


----------



## 1337 (5. August 2010)

Lest ihr auch was die Leute zu den Bildern schreiben?
Also noch mal, ich muss mir kleine Wandregale kaufen(schwer zu finden, muss immerhin fast 14kg aushalten) oder bauen, dann ist da genug abstand.
Außerdem hab ich ein neues Bild hinzugefügt, wo man sieht das ich die Boxen neben dem TV aufgestellt hab. Da ist grad noch genug Platz^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. August 2010)

1337 schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich ein neues Bild hinzugefügt, wo man sieht das ich die Boxen neben dem TV aufgestellt hab. Da ist grad noch genug Platz^^



Das verbessert gar Nichts, genauso schlimm wie vorher. Da hast du dir einfach konsequent die falschen Lautsprecher herausgesucht.


----------



## 1337 (5. August 2010)

Nö ist gleich paar hundert Prozent besser als vorher, ist aber auch noch nicht final.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. August 2010)

1337 schrieb:


> Nö ist gleich paar hundert Prozent besser als vorher, ist aber auch noch nicht final.



Man kann sichs auch schön reden...


----------



## 1337 (5. August 2010)

Lol ehrlich es ist viel besser, natürlich aber nicht optimal.
Die Höhen sind sehr aggressiv und der Stereoeffekt ist nicht sehr gut, aber noch kann ich damit leben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. August 2010)

Tja falsche Lautsprecher für falschen Zweck - setzt Ich mich nen Meter vor meine RF 82 werd Ich auch mit Höhen voll geschrien...


----------



## Cento (6. August 2010)

Ich habe da nochmal eine kleine frage was für ein av receiver könnt ihr mir empfehlen max. 300 € 
ist Onkyo gut


----------



## Menthe (6. August 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch Heimkino Experten.

Kann ich per Klinke-> Chinch Adapter mein 5.1 System an meinen BluRay Player hängen?
Und gibt es so ne Art Umschalter das ich die weiterhin am PC haben kann?


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2010)

Kannst du machen wenn das 5.1-Sys über eine eigene Latstärkereglung verfügt. Für den PC nimmste einfach Y-Adapter .


----------



## Menthe (6. August 2010)

Gut gut, an meinem Player hinten sind die Chinch Eingänge. 
Audio L & R ist klar nur sind da noch welche an denen "Pr, Pb, und Y" dranstehen. Sind die für die Rear LS und den Sub?


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2010)

Am Player hast du Ausgänge, da kommt was raus .
Die anderen drei Buchsen sind Videobuchsen (YUV).


----------



## Gast12348 (6. August 2010)

Pr/Pb/Y, ist ein anschluss fürn TV Gerät, da auf garkeinen fall Boxen anschliesen!


----------



## Menthe (6. August 2010)

Gut danke, dann kann ich wohl nur Stereo anschließen wies aussieht.


----------



## Cento (8. August 2010)

Kann mir einer ein av receiver empfehlen max 300 €

Danke


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. August 2010)

Noch weniger Infos gingen wohl nicht? Einsatzzweck? Lautsprecher? Raumgröße? etc.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Noch weniger Infos gingen wohl nicht? Einsatzzweck? Lautsprecher? Raumgröße? etc.



Ne, muss reichen...


----------



## Cento (8. August 2010)

Ich will damit größtenteils Filme gucken und ein bisschen musik hören .
Lautsprecher Teufel Concept e 300.
Der Raum ist 24 m²


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

Gebrauchter oder Neuer AVR?


----------



## Cento (8. August 2010)

neu wäre schön aber eig. ist es egal .


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

Gberaucht wäre n Denon 1709/1610 ne tolle Alternativ, da blaibts Budget auch nicht ganz so auf der Strecke.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. August 2010)

hey leute,
wollte nur rasch noch bescheid sagen - ihr findet mich zukünftig im luxx als Equilibrium.
ich werde meine aktivitäten  hier endgültig einstellen.

cu.


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hey leute,
> wollte nur rasch noch bescheid sagen - ihr findet mich zukünftig im luxx als Equilibrium.
> ich werde meine aktivitäten  hier endgültig einstellen.
> 
> cu.



Was ist der Grund dafür?


----------



## Stormbringer (15. August 2010)

nix spezielles, es wurde nur einfach zeit diese seite nicht mehr zu öffnen.
auch muss der rundumschlag zum abschied nicht sein (fragt mich also auch nicht per pm).


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> nix spezielles, es wurde nur einfach zeit diese seite nicht mehr zu öffnen.
> auch muss der rundumschlag zum abschied nicht sein (fragt mich also auch nicht per pm).



Und mal wieder verlässt ein gescheiter Mensch leider  hier diese Hallen.


----------



## zøtac (5. September 2010)

Hey
Wollt nur mal ne kurze Frage stellen, taugt dieser TV was? Anforderungen wären:
400, höchstens 500€
Möglichst LED
26" bis max. 32" da ich da auch ziemlich nah vor sitze (halber - 1m, PC Monitor wäre zwar besser sind aber in der größe mit LED recht teuer...)
1 oder 2 HDMI anschlüsse
Zum Xbox360 und bissl PC spielen geeignet

Wollt kein extra threat aufmachen, bin mir noch ziemlich unschlüssig ob ich mir nen Fernseher kaufen soll, aber mein jetzigen 22" 1280X1024 find ich ja net mehr so toll (ist auch zeimlich alt, fast noch röhre )


----------



## Karnivour (6. September 2010)

der hat keine 24p-Unterstützung und ist auch nur HD-Ready, ich würd da nochmal gucken ob du nicht fürs gleiche Geld ein besseres Gerät findest


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. September 2010)

*@zøtac*

guck mal hier: *klick*

dann findest du bei amazon z.B. folgende Fernseher von z.B. Samsung.

Aber zum PC daddeln würde ich nicht unbedingt einen TV empfehlen!?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. September 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

Sehr schick! Sobald ich bei mir die gelieferten Möbel wieder abgebaut habe und irgendwie für die Spedition verpackt habe (Ihr glaubt garnicht wie mich das ankotzt...) damit sie ihren Mist wieder mitnehmen kommt folgendes:

- A/V Receiver
- Blu-Ray Player
- Kabelkanäle an der Decke für die Beamerkabel
- Tapete von der Wand entfernen
- Wand spachteln und abschleifen
- Streichen mit selbstgemischter Leinwandfarbe

zu Weihnachten werden dann neue Boxen kommen, wahrscheinlich einf ertiges 5.1 Set. Sollte zwischendrin noch Geld da sein kommt mir noch ne XBOX 360 ins Haus


----------



## Ladonics (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

@DerBasshammer

Hi ist zwar schon ein weilchen her als Du das hier rein gestellt hast aber wenn Du dies Dein Eigen nennen darfst muss ich Dir sagen das beste was ich hier gesehen habe Respekt sehr geschmackvolle Einrichtung lg Ladonics


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. September 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



Ladonics schrieb:


> @DerBasshammer
> 
> Hi ist zwar schon ein weilchen her als Du das hier rein gestellt hast aber wenn Du dies Dein Eigen nennen darfst muss ich Dir sagen das beste was ich hier gesehen habe Respekt sehr geschmackvolle Einrichtung lg Ladonics



Tolle Zeichensetzung.


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2010)

Da es nächsten Monat nen neuen (gebrauchten) Av-Receiver gibt, wird natürlich endlich mal die Plastiktröte von Center ausgemustert . Schade nur das der MDF-Vorrat nur für Front, Boden und Seitenteile gereicht hat . Muss ich die Tage mal los und noch Holz für Deckel, Rückwand und Trennwände holen.
Rein sollen übrigens zwei Visaton W130S 8Ohm, jeweils in 7l geschlossen und eine Visaton G20SC-Hochtonkalotte.
Wenn ihr die Simulationsdatei (aus Boxsim) auch haben wollt sagt bescheid .

Chaos bitte ignorieren, ist mein Büro und Bastelzimmer .


----------



## Karnivour (21. September 2010)

geil! So muss nen basteltisch aussehen, es regiert das Chaos. Bin auf das Endprodukt gespannt ^^


----------



## nfsgame (21. September 2010)

So, weiter gings. wem fällt was auf ?



Spoiler



Richtig! Man sollte bei innengelegenen Trennwänden keine 3mm "Luft" lassen beim zusägen....


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2010)

Soo, ich hab nen neues Spielzeug . Nun wird mein Rack wieder durch nen AV Receiver belastet, ich glaub ich muss mal neu eFotos machen .


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Oktober 2010)

So mal wieder ne kleine Frage von mir. Ich möchte meinen Canton As125 verkaufen und mir einen neuen Kaufen. Mehr als 600€ wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Als erstes kam da natürlich der AW-991 von Nubert in Fragen. Nach ein paar Recherchen bin auch den Subwoofer von SVS gekommen: SVS PB10-NSD New Black Charcoal Subwoofer - 10" woofer and 325W - - L-Sound EU

SVS Subwoofer sollen ja generell sehr gut sein. Nun die Frage, lohnt sich der Umstiegt oder muss ich mehr investieren und welcher von beiden ist besser. Optisch passt der Nubert natürlich ein bischen besser in meine Anlage.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke die Unterschiede werden sich auf bestimmte Klang-Charakteristika beschränken. Der ist Präziser, jener geht etwas tiefer. In der Summe wird es sich aber nichts geben.

Der AS125 ist ja nur so günstig, weil er ein Auslaufmodell ist. Normalerweise ist genau das die Preis- und Klangklasse, wie deine anderen Vorschläge.

Der Optik wegen würde ich, wenn dann den Nubert nehmen, der sich auch etwas besser für HK eignet (wenn man den Aufpreis von 200 € in Verhältnis setzt, eher nicht mehr).

Ansonsten wirst du erst bei einem Budget ab 1.000 € bzw. einem Selbstbau bei 600 € hörbar besseres finden.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Oktober 2010)

Und wie würde das ganze aussehen, wenn ich zwei AW 441 nehmen würde?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

Verbesserung der Raummoden (vorausgesetzt die Aufstellung entspricht dem Lehrbuch) und viel Herumprobieren für ein ausgewogenes Klangbild. Mehr aber auch nicht. Kann man natürlich auch mit einem zweiten AS125 hin bekommen.

Wie schon geschrieben, wenn dann macht es die homogene Optik. Das musst du dann selbst wissen, ob das dir der Mehrpreis wert ist.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Oktober 2010)

Am liebsten würde ich mir ja zwei Cantons hinstellen. Aber dafür ist einfach kein Platz, trotz 28m².


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es um Platz geht, schaue doch mal bei Velodyne vorbei. Die bauen sehr kleine Subs, die aber immer noch einen Tipp wert sind. Ist nur die Frage ob das Budget ausreicht.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich denke ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem Canton. Dafür kaufe ich mir vielleicht eher eine Antimode 8033C oder einen IBEM.


----------



## 1337 (8. Oktober 2010)

Du könntest den zweiten Sub einfach auf den ersten stellen


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Oktober 2010)

Sieht aber mega bescheuert aus


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Oktober 2010)

@fuddles: Mit LG haste dir aber auch nichts gegönnt, oder??


----------



## 1337 (9. Oktober 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Sieht aber mega bescheuert aus


Wieso, hat nicht jeder, Granitplatte dazwischen, wäre doch cool


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Oktober 2010)

Aber der praktische Nutzen wäre nicht gegeben. Vielleicht wird die eine oder andere Mode ausgeglichen, aber 2 komplett unterschiedliche Orte wären da bestimmt besser.


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @fuddles: Mit LG haste dir aber auch nichts gegönnt, oder??



Wieso denn dass? Ich habe auch ein LG TV und finde es sehr gut.

@fuddles
Was fuer ein Film laeuft denn da? Die Landschaft sieht da so aus wie da wo ich wohne.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2010)

LG stellt keine tollen Tv´s her, allgemein haben die nicht wirklich Ahnung von Eleltrkoniksachen.


----------



## thysol (10. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> LG stellt keine tollen Tv´s her, allgemein haben die nicht wirklich Ahnung von Eleltrkoniksachen.



Und worauf stuetzt du deine Aussagen?

Dir ist auch klar dass generell LG etwas billiger ist als die Konkurrenz. 

Und dann dieser Bild-qualitaets Humbug. Dass ist dass gleiche wie mit den Verstaerkern, die Tester bewerten die Qualitaet der Standard Einstellungen und nicht der maximal erreichbaren qualitaet. Mein LG hat eine sehr schlechte Bildqualitaet auf Standard-Einstellungen. Jetzt mit meiner Konfiguration sieht es besser aus als jedes andere Geraet (auf Standard Einstellungen!!!) dass da im Laden stand.


----------



## exa (10. Oktober 2010)

naja ich weiß ja nicht was du für Tests ließt, aber normalerweise wird sowohl der Auslieferungszustand bewertet, als auch das kalibrierte Gerät (ist zumindest in der "Heimkino" so...)


----------



## fuddles (11. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @fuddles: Mit LG haste dir aber auch nichts gegönnt, oder??





Live hast du einen aus der PK 50" Reihe noch nicht gesehen oder nur mal einen im MediaMarkt unter Flutlicht?

Der 50PK350 ist ein Spitzengerät. Da kommt kein anderer ran in der Preisklasse. Manche deiner Aussagen sind absolut unverständich bzw. nicht nachgedacht.



thysol schrieb:


> @fuddles
> Was fuer ein Film laeuft denn da? Die Landschaft sieht da so aus wie da wo ich wohne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Film, war ne Doku in NDR. Signal Kabel Digital in SD Quali geschossen mit einer 5MP Exilim Casio von 2004 
Wo das war, kein Plan


----------



## p00nage (11. Oktober 2010)

Hat jmd Erfahrungen mit LE46 C750 vs PS 50 C6970? mir fehlt noch nen TV (hab noch Röhre), sonst ist Sound und PS3 schon vorhanden nur bin mir TV unschlüssig, erst wollte ich LE 46 C650 und jetzt evtl doch 3D ...


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Live hast du einen aus der PK 50" Reihe noch nicht gesehen oder nur mal einen im MediaMarkt unter Flutlicht?
> 
> Der 50PK350 ist ein Spitzengerät. Da kommt kein anderer ran in der Preisklasse. Manche deiner Aussagen sind absolut unverständich bzw. nicht nachgedacht.



Ich verstehe auch nicht was Devil-X and LG Fernsehern schlecht findet. Ich finde LG Fernseher relativ gut.



fuddles schrieb:


> Kein Film, war ne Doku in NDR. Signal Kabel Digital in SD Quali geschossen mit einer 5MP Exilim Casio von 2004
> Wo das war, kein Plan



Wahr bestimmt in Schottland oder in Irland weil hier sieht die Landschaft so aus sieht wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## Portvv (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

du hast deinen samsung durch eine LG flat erstzt gut so schönes teil wirkt wie 50 zoller oder täuscht das?


----------



## fuddles (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja hat 50 Zoll.


----------



## Portvv (13. Oktober 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ja hat 50 Zoll.


 
wo hast du überhaupt den center speaker zu stehen sehe denn nirgends auf den bild


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Oktober 2010)

@ fuddles: Ich hab ja nur das "LG" Logo gesehen. Und den Namen des TV´s hast du im Thread ja nich hineingeschrieben... Und meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit LG Fernsehern haben mich nicht wirklich umgehauen.


----------



## fuddles (13. Oktober 2010)

Aso ok dachte das hätte ich geschrieben


----------



## thysol (13. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @ fuddles: Ich hab ja nur das "LG" Logo gesehen. Und den Namen des TV´s hast du im Thread ja nich hineingeschrieben... Und meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit LG Fernsehern haben mich nicht wirklich umgehauen.



Hast du denn nur welche im Laden gesehen oder auch ein richtig eingestelltes besitzt?


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Hast du denn nur welche im Laden gesehen oder auch ein richtig eingestelltes besitzt?



wenn dann heißt das besessen... 

Ich hab nur welche im Vorübergehen mei MM und Co gesehen, aber Lg gefällt mir einfach nicht, da reicht schon das Image als "Billigbauer."


----------



## Menthe (14. Oktober 2010)

Klasse vom Image auf die Qualität zu schließen 

Und dabei selber noch nie einen gehabt um das richtig beurteilen zu können.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Oktober 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Klasse vom Image auf die Qualität zu schließen
> 
> Und dabei selber noch nie einen gehabt um das richtig beurteilen zu können.



Witzig. Ich lach mich tod. Du weißt schon wieso sich LG so ein Image geschaffen hat?


----------



## Menthe (15. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du dir selber mal einen LG genau anschauen, soo schlecht wie du sie hinstellst sind die gar nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass die nun bei Weitem schlechter sind als TV´s der gleichen Ausstattungslinie. Ich finde die jedoch meist immer etwas schlechter.


----------



## kazzig (16. Oktober 2010)

Deswegen sind sie aber dementsprechend günstiger, das darfst net vergessen! Nicht jeder will und kann so viel ausgeben wie er möchte.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab jetzt auch einen LG 42", und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Bild ist wirklich zufriedenstellend, und ne Milliarde besser als ein Philips Gerät in der selben Preisklasse, das war wirklich nur Müll.


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2010)

Die PK serie von LG soll zb P/L top sein


----------



## thysol (26. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch einen LG 42", und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Bild ist wirklich zufriedenstellend, und ne Milliarde besser als ein Philips Gerät in der selben Preisklasse, das war wirklich nur Müll.



Fehlt nur noch der gescheite Sound bei dir.


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der gescheite Sound bei dir.



bei mir ist es genau anders rum ^^ich hab sound aber nur ne röhre ... kann mich beim Tv nicht entscheiden


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2010)

Meine Harmony hat gerade ausgehaucht , mit abpraller vom Boden aufn Fernseher, ders zum Glück überlebt hat...


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine Harmony hat gerade ausgehaucht , mit abpraller vom Boden aufn Fernseher, ders zum Glück überlebt hat...



Wie sagt man so schön: Jackpot.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2010)

Nächsten Monat gibts die Harmony 700, die dann nicht mit schmackes aufm Boden landen wird  (ich hoffe es zumindest ).

Am besten wär für mich ein Fernbeienungsmodell mit Vollmetallrumpf und Gummischale .


----------



## Menthe (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage, was sagt ihr zu diesem Reciever?

Ist nicht für mich selber, sondern für jemanden der das Geld locker hat


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage, was sagt ihr zu diesem Reciever?
> 
> Ist nicht für mich selber, sondern für jemanden der das Geld locker hat


wozu will er ihn nutzen ?


----------



## DerBasshammer (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja ist ein Mittelklasse Reciever von Yamaha. Hat einige dsp Programme an Board und für ein kleines Lautsprecher Set reicht es schon aus. HDMI 1.4 wenn man 3D und einen 3D TV oder Beamer hat. Alles in allem ein guter Allrounder für wenig Geld. In diesem Preis Bereich würde ich mir noch denon und onkyo ansehen. Braucht er zwingend 3D ? Wenn nicht mal nach einem onkyo 905 oder 906 schauen da hat er lange etwas von. Die neuen tonformate wie DTS HD und Dolby Digital HD können beide. Und bei 3D hilft der Panasonic bdt 300 der hat einen HDMI 1.4 Ausgang und einen weiteren HDMI Ausgang um den HD Ton weiter zu leiten. Denselben nutze ich auch weil meine Rotel 1570 und 1575 kein 1.4 hat. Manchmal ist ein Reciever der letzten Generation nur minimal schlechter als der Nachfolger. Zumal du bei den alten immer viel weniger zahlst für mehr Power. Nicht immer das neueste ist auch das beste.


Zum Thema 3D, habe mir endlich am Wochenende meinen JVC X3 gekauft. Dann kann ich endlich auch in meinem Heimkino 3D auf der Leinwand schauen. 3D Filme und Player sind ja eh vorhanden.  Allein vom 2D Bild her ist das Teil schon der Wahnsinn.


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

deswegen hab ich ja gefragt was er betreiben will  und bei mir hat er nen onkyo verlinkt. Kommt halt drauf an was er für boxen hat und ob 3D wichtig ist, bzw ob auch stereo wichtig ist


----------



## Menthe (29. Oktober 2010)

Er will ne 7.1 Anlage dran anschließen und 3D soll später auch folgen. Also kann man damit nichts falsch machen?


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

wozu 7.1? und was für boxen sollen es werden ? man sucht sich den AVR zu den Boxen aus net die Boxen zum AVR  Und will er darüber auch in Stereo musik hören oder nur für film?


----------



## Menthe (29. Oktober 2010)

Hauptsächlich Filme aber auch Musik. Boxen sind noch nicht ganz klar 

(Hab übrigens gestern bei einem Online Shop genau den Reciever für 7€ bestellen können )


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Filme aber auch Musik. Boxen sind noch nicht ganz klar
> 
> (Hab übrigens gestern bei einem Online Shop genau den Reciever für 7€ bestellen können )



Wie ? naja wenn Musik auch darüber gehört wird sollen Yamaha Denon Marantz und co besser als der Onkyo sein (stereo Wiedergabe)

was will er für Boxen ausgeben ?


----------



## Menthe (29. Oktober 2010)

Sollte nicht zu viel sein, so um die 500€ - 700€ erstmal. Erst Stereo und später dann aufrüsten langsam auf 7.1.


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab zb zurzeit die Nubert 511 mit Denon 2809 (auslaufmodell) in betrieb und bau auch step bei step aus. 7.1 lohnt sich aber meiner meinung nach net da kaum nen film 7.1 tonspur hat und alle nur auf 5.1 abgemischt sind


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2010)

7.1 lohnt sich nicht, allerdings hab ich einige Filme die eine 6.1-Tonspur besitzen oder einen EX-Flag haben .
Man muss das 6/7.1 aber auch stellen können .


----------



## staustria (26. November 2010)

ich würde momentan ein neues heimkino system suchen, sollte ein 2.1 sein ipod anschluss blu ray und 2 optische audioeingänge 

paar vorschläge wären nett

danke


----------



## fuddles (26. November 2010)

Vielleicht interessiert dies ja den ein oder anderen interessierten an Teufel Sound Anlage fürs Heimkino:

5 % Gutscheincode LFQ32010 – ab 100 €
20 € Gutscheincode TFL201012 – ab 200 €


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir mal den Beamer von meinem Vater gegriffen und Gefallen dran gefunden (trotz YUV-Ansteuerung über den Sony BDP-360 ) . Anfang 2011 werd ich mri auch nen Beamer kaufen (vmtl. nen gebrauchten Sanyo Z3 oder ähnlich).
Als Bildbreite finde ich 1,3m ganz angenehm. Was kennt ihr denn für Leinwände im Format 130x75? 
Oder anders: Wenn ich die selberbauen würde, was für ein Tuch empfiehlt ihr (möglichst günstig), oder reicht auch ein weißes Bettlaken? Auf die Wand Projezieren ist auf dauer eher suboptimal (siehe Heimkinoprofil ).


----------



## respawn-baby (4. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab zb zurzeit die Nubert 511 mit Denon 2809 (auslaufmodell) in betrieb und bau auch step bei step aus. 7.1 lohnt sich aber meiner meinung nach net da kaum nen film 7.1 tonspur hat und alle nur auf 5.1 abgemischt sind



skalieren die meisten 7.1 Verstärker das 5.1 Signal nicht automatisch hoch? Is bei meinem alten Denon so gewesen und für mich hat sichs auch von der Seite gut angehört. Selbst wenn die Side Lautsprecher dann das Rear Signal übermitteln hört sich das ganze grad bei Filmen gut an ^^


----------



## p00nage (5. Dezember 2010)

naja skalieren schon hoch aber was bringts wenn der sound anders abgemischt wurde, stereo musik hört sich auch auf nem stereo system besser an


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Dezember 2010)

@1337: Deine Klipsch und dein Velodyne stehen trotzdem noch sehr bescheide. Bei den Klipsch ist die Bühne viel zu breit gezerrt durch die Aufstellung, du müsstest einfach viel weiter hinten sitzen, so wie es ist, ist es einfach kein vernünftiges Stereo-Dreieck. Und der Velodyne steht sehr eingeengt, raus aus der Ecke mit dem Sub, das hat er nicht verdient


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich suche einen Beamer , an diesen möchte ich meine Ps3 schließen .
Ich habe zurzeit zwei im Auge, aber da ich im Bereich "Beamer" etwas unerfahren bin wollte ich mal fragen .

hier etwas aus Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hitachi-CP-X250-...ektronik_Videoprojektoren&hash=item1c1829b7b7

und etwas ausm Pcgh-preisvergleich
http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B229143/cid/22001/refId/geizhals/


Budget beträgt 250inkl. Versand -
könnt auch gerne was anderes verlinken , selber was anbieten ,es ist egal ob gebraucht oder neu.


----------



## Richie688 (31. Dezember 2010)

einen schönen guten morgen wünsche ich !


ich hab mir vor kurzem nen neuen lcd tv gegönnt und da diese flachen teile leider keinen wirklich großartigen sound bieten, bin ich im moment am überlegen, ob ich mir noch ein paar boxen dazu kaufe.


nun bin ich auf diesem gebiet leider ein ziemlicher laie. mir gehts eigentlich in erster linie darum nen schöneren bass zu bekommen. obs ein 5.1 system werden soll weiß ich auch noch nich genau; es müsste zumindest eins mit boxen ohne kabel sein ^^

aber da ich auch keine umsummen ausgeben wollte (so bis 100€ vllt), wird wohl für meine ansprüche ein 2.1 system ausreichen. 

2 normale boxen ohne extra subwoofer werden wahrscheinlich keine große steigerung zum fernseherton bringen oder? der platz is halt leider etwas knapp fürn subwoofer, aber vllt lässt sich da was umstellen bei mir, damit einer platz hätte.


ich wäre da wirklich um ein paar vorschläge dankbar. selber suchen is etwas schwierig wenn man die marken nicht kennt und mit den technischen daten wenig anfangen kann :/


also nochmal kurz zusammengefasst: 
- preisvorstellung: bis 100€
- wenn 5.1 dann ohne kabel (falls es sowas überhaupt gibt :x )
- 2.1 wenn möglich mit kleinem subwoofer oder ohne wenn der sound trotzdem gut ist



vielen dank schonmal !


mfg


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

5.1 ohne kabel fängt bei über 1000 an . 2.1-Systeme klingen meist sogar unausgeglichener als 2.0-Ausführungen. Schau dir mal die Gattung der aktiven Studiomonitore an (zB Behringer MS40). Die kannst du per Klinke-Cinch-Adapter an den Kopfhörerout des Fernsehers anschließen und so auch direkt die Lautstärke regeln .


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

@  Witcher: Du sitzt geschätzte 40cm vorm TV ? Weil ein Stereodreieck is DAS nicht....



Ups, sry für DP


----------



## p00nage (31. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @  Witcher: Du sitzt geschätzte 40cm vorm TV ? Weil ein Stereodreieck is DAS nicht....
> 
> 
> 
> Ups, sry für DP



Und den Center kann man sich bei der Aufstellung auch sparen


----------



## Witcher (31. Dezember 2010)

ne ich sitz 2,50 weg von denen der Center wird ja noch ausgetauscht und der Tv an die wand gehangen


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

Als erstes müssen die Front L/R-Lautsprecher viel weiter auseinander. Alles andere wird dir ohne diese Maßnahme auch nichts bringen.


----------



## keendeen (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

der fernseher geht ja völlig unter 

ich würde die standboxen viel weiter auseinander stellen.


----------



## Witcher (31. Dezember 2010)

ich kann die aber nicht weiter auseinander stellen weil nämlich auf der linken Seite mein 2 meter langer Eckschreibtisch steht


----------



## Witcher (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

die sind ja mit´m 1,20m höhe auch nicht grad die kleinsten


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

Dann hast du die falschen Lautsprecher gekauft.


----------



## Witcher (31. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte ja vorher ein größeres Zimmer da war das mit den teilen auch kein problem, bloß wird sind ja umgezogen und nun fehlen mir 5m². Bzw. für das was ich für die beiden bezahlt hab hätte ich die mir auch in den Keller gestellt und erstwieder rausgeholt wenn ich ausziehe.


----------



## 1337 (4. Januar 2011)

@ a_fire_inside_1988: Bin zufrieden mit der Aufstellung und dem Klang. Besser kann ich die Boxen nicht aufstellen, hab nur 16m². Der Sub ist ca 1.5m von der Ecke weg und klingt da wo er ist am besten.


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 7.1 lohnt sich nicht, allerdings hab ich einige Filme die eine 6.1-Tonspur besitzen oder einen EX-Flag haben .
> Man muss das 6/7.1 aber auch stellen können .



Hab hier mal die letzten seiten gelesen... wollt mal wissen was ne 6.1 anlage ist?
Wo ist die 6. box? 
Hab ich noch nie gehört, befass mich aber auch nicht so extrem mit dem thema...


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

6.1 ist 5.1 mit Back Center. Bei 7.1 ist dieser Kanal nochmal aufgeteilt in zwei Surround-Back.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Januar 2011)

Die sechste Box ist sozusagen der Center im Rear Bereich. Du hast also drei Lautsprecher in der Front und das gleiche im Rear berreich hinter dir.


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. Januar 2011)

Ok... und des soll was bringen? 
Is wahrscheinlich einfach ne bessere räumliche klangaufteilung der hinteren boxen oder?


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Januar 2011)

Rein Theoretisch bringen mehr Lautsprecher zusammen mit einer richtigen aufstellung und der richtigen Tonspur ein besseres Tonerlebnis. Da es aber meist schon an der gescheiten Aufstellung fehlt ist der Rest überflüssig


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2011)

Also 6.1 nennt man EX bzw Dolby Digital EX 

Meine Anlage ist auf 6.1 ausgelegt, wie schon gesagt wurde ist bei ner 6.1 Anlage nen zusätzlicher Center für Rear vorhanden, das bringt allerdings nur was, wenn die abstände der Lautsprecher weit auseinander ist.

Ich habs getestet mit der DVD von Transporter die liefert echtes Dolby Digital EX also 6.1,

In nem 40qm² raum bei nem Abstand von 6 Metern zwischen den Rears bringt das deutlich nen vorteil,  bei nem abstand von 3-4metern zwischen den Rears ist das aber schwachsinn, bringt keinen vorteil, eher sogar nen nachteil das man den Rear Center raushört. 

Bei Filmen ohne EX erweiterungen gibts auch kein 6.1, ist also eher uninteressant weil es nur sehr wenige Filme gibt mit ner EX Tonspur, mir ist persönlich nur The Transporter bekannt.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

Die ersten beiden Herr der Ringe auf DVD sind auch geflagt . Auf BD gibts auch nen Paar, Spontan fällt mir das "Das fünfte Element" ein (Edit: Die Tonspur is sogar nativ 6.1).


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2011)

Okay HDR war noch nie mein ding, was mir noch einfällt Star Wars Episode one, hat auf jeden fall Dolby Digital EX ( weils mit dem film aufn Markt kam ) 


Aber ne Native 6.1 spur ? Sowas gibts bei Dolby Digital EX nicht, die Tonspur wird immer in Rear L/R eingebunden und wird ähnlich wie bei Dolby Pro Logic mittels ner art Matrixdecoder entschlüsselt. 

Wobei du redest ja von Blueray da kann das natürlich bisl anders gemacht sein solang du nicht über Coax oder Spdif den Sound weitergibst ( denn die können bekanntlich ja nur 6 Kanäle komprimiert übertragen )


----------



## schlumpf666 (6. Januar 2011)

Danke für die infos, jetzt bin ich wieder bissl schlauer! 
Naja für mich ist des eh uninteressant da ich erst vor kurzem ne 5.1 anlage gekauft hab.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Januar 2011)

@nfsgame: mach mal das Licht an, ich will die Lautsprecher sehen ^^


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2011)

Kauf dir die nächste Print .


----------



## Black Op (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe

- einen Denon AVR 1910
- eine PS3 Slim

und möchte diese zusammen an den Fernseher anschließen.
Was macht mehr Sinn? Das Durchschleifen über HDMI und/ oder nur Toslink für den Sound?

Vielen Dank


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

PS3 -> Denon -> TV per HDMI (Bild & Ton)
TV -> Denon per S/PDIF (Fernsehton)


----------



## Black Op (21. Januar 2011)

Also nicht parallel über toslink? Habe nämlich derzeit nur PCM zur Auswahl über HDMI? S/PDIF?
Was ist das und hat das mein Samsung 7090? Der hat toslink, mehr weiß ich aber nicht!?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

S/PDIF = Optodigital oder Coaxialdigital

HDMI kann, man mag es kaum glauben, Ton übertragen.


----------



## schlumpf666 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube er wollte wissen was PCM ist... 
Würde es ja gerne beantworten, aber davon hab ich selbst keinen plan.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

PCM ist der "Rohstream". Unkomprimiert. Kann nur über HDMI, Denon-Link oder andere Herstellereigene Verbindungen (wie zB von Audionet) mehrkanalig übertragen werden. S/PDIF ist bei PCM als Format auf zwei Kanäle beschränkt, bandbreitenbedingt.


----------



## Black Op (24. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> S/PDIF = Optodigital oder Coaxialdigital
> 
> HDMI kann, man mag es kaum glauben, Ton übertragen.


Mein HUMAX Receiver kann, man mag es kaum glauben, lediglich 2.0 Sound über HDMI übertragen. 

Mir ist durchaus bekannt, dass HDMI auch Ton überträgt, aber danke für den freundlichen und gar nicht überheblichen klingenden Hinweis. 

Als ich mich das letzte mal vor 20 Jahren mit Receivern beschäftigt habe, gab es lediglich Stereo aus einem Blaupunkt Receiver. 

Daher ist mir die Einstellungsvielfalt des neuen Denon etwas zu viel!? Deshalb wende ich mich ja an dich bzw. euch? 

Also wenn ich eine Blu-Ray in meine PS3 reinschiebe, steht anfangs Dolby PLII Cinema auf dem Display, dann jedoch ändert dich die Anzeige in MULTI CH IN PCM!? In der Playstation Audioeinstellung sind auch alle anderen Tonformate mit einem Häkchen aktiviert.

Mit dem PCM bin ich allerdings überhaupt nicht zufrieden, klingt total blechern und hat keinen satten Sound. Des weiteren muss ich den Denon fast voll aufdrehen, um es laut zu bekommen. Habe schon die Einmessung mit dem Audyssirgendwas gemacht an sechs verschiedenen Punkten, aber es klingt einfach bescheiden.

Daher würde mich ja interessieren, ob ich das mit einem Toslinkkabel (Ja, so heißt das eigentlich) parallel zum HDMI beheben kann!?

Danke  !


----------



## schlumpf666 (24. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> PCM ist der "Rohstream". Unkomprimiert. Kann nur über HDMI, Denon-Link oder andere Herstellereigene Verbindungen (wie zB von Audionet) mehrkanalig übertragen werden. S/PDIF ist bei PCM als Format auf zwei Kanäle beschränkt, bandbreitenbedingt.



Also ist PCM doch eigentlich besser, vorrausgesetzt das kabel kann alles übertragen?
Wo ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen Dolby Digital und DTS?
Und was ist besser?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2011)

Was besser ist kann man nicht generell sagen, kommt drauf an wieviel der Tontechniker davor zur Beruhigung getrunken hat.

@Black Up: Mit meinen Aussagen war jeweils das Protokoll gemeint, die es laut Spezifikation erlauben (ich dachte das war dadurch klar, indem ich eben nicht Toslink, sondern S/PDIF als Bezeichnung genommen habe). Was die Hersteller draus machen kann ich nicht riechen.


----------



## Black Op (25. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Was besser ist kann man nicht generell sagen, kommt drauf an wieviel der Tontechniker davor zur Beruhigung getrunken hat.
> 
> @Black Op: Mit meinen Aussagen war jeweils das Protokoll gemeint, die es laut Spezifikation erlauben (ich dachte das war dadurch klar, indem ich eben nicht Toslink, sondern S/PDIF als Bezeichnung genommen habe). Was die Hersteller draus machen kann ich nicht riechen.


 Wie gesagt, habe mich mit der Materie viele Jahre nicht auseinandergesetzt, daher ist mir Das optische Kabel lediglich als TosLink bekannt, da es von Toshiba entwickelt wurde. Jedenfalls waren die ersten Kabel auf dem Markt von Toshiba...Ist ja auch völlig egal... 
Zurück zum oben genannten Problem:

Da du ja Erfahrungsberichte und Artikel für den Multimediabereich der pcgh schreibt, kannst du mir doch sicher eine adäquate Antwort geben oder?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2011)

Normal kann man einer HDMI-Verbindung (Videoverbindung allgemein) einen Soundsignaleingang zuweisen. Bei meinem alten Onkyo klappt das, sollte bei dir allso auch funktionieren . Unter welchem Menüpunkt die Option zu finden ist weiß ich leider aus dem Kopf nicht.


----------



## schlumpf666 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

Edit: Der post wurde anscheinend verschoben und macht somit keinen sinn...


----------



## JimPanske (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

Mein lang erwarterter Iron Man Mark IV des Herstellers Hot Toys ist die Tage endlich eingetroffen, ich sag euch, wieder mal ein echtes Meisterwerk von den Jungs und Mädels aus Hong Kong, die Ähnlichkeit ist einfach verblüffend und die Details 1A.

Im Anhang befindet sich nen kleines Vorschaubild...


Mehr Bilder gibts wie sonst auch hier: *Zum Iron Man IV ...*


----------



## icybolt (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

Hallo Leute,

ist ne ganze Weile her, dass sich in meinem Heimkino was getan hat, dafür diesmal gleich eine komplette Neueinrichtung des Kino-Wohnzimmers:

Nachdem erstmal alles beisammen war, konnten wir uns bei der Ausrichtung und Aufteilung des Zimmers an den Heimkino-Komponenten orientieren: Erst der Fernseher, dann die Lautsprecher und zum Schluss der Rest der Möbel. Das Ergebnis brachte gefühlte 5qm mehr in der 50qm Wohnung, eine deutlich schönere Optik der Fernsehlandschaft und ein besseres Heimkinoerlebnis.

Hier ein kleiner Vorher-Nachher-Eindruck. Mehr Bilder gibt's auf meiner Heimkino-Seite.

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Februar 2011)

Die beiden letzten Beiträge sind im Diskussionsthread gelandet. Bitte ladet eure Bilder im Thread hoch (kein Bildloader!) bzw. will jeder Technik und Räume sehen, nicht nur "Vorschau-Bilder".


----------



## 1337 (3. Februar 2011)

cyberz: Welche Boxen sind das?


----------



## cyberz (4. Februar 2011)

1337 schrieb:


> cyberz: Welche Boxen sind das?



Das is die erste Baureihe der Heco Mythos 700.


----------



## jjxxs (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

ziemlich genial was manche hier darbieten. werde früher oder später - wenn das geld dann irgendwann mal etwas lockerer sitzt  - mich auch diesem thema widmen.

wohne zur zeit leider in einer mietwohnung - da kann man soundtechnisch nicht aufdrehen und damit geht das erlebnis verloren. :/


----------



## Abufaso (7. April 2011)

Könnt ihr die hier mal vergleichen? 

Nubert - nuBox 511 Standbox

GLE 490.2 - GLE Serie - CANTON pure Music (de)

KEF iQ9 Detailinfos und technische Daten | Standlautsprecher | Die 4 Helden | Heldenhaft günstige Angebote aus dem HiFi- und TV-Bereich


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2011)

Musst du selber machen, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## pixelflair (17. April 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ich auch mal, man bedenke, der Raum ist nur knapp 10m²
> 
> Ausstattung:
> 
> ...



Wo haste dein lowboard her? Bitte ne PM


----------



## Patze (20. August 2011)

Welche haste jetzt gekauft? Ich hätte den Nubert genommen.


----------



## Abufaso (23. August 2011)

Ich? Ich hab jetzt die Canton GLE 490.


----------



## Tronnic (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

Dann post ich halt auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein kleines reich ^.^ Auch viele bilder zu sehen in meinem sysProfile: ID: 86711 - Tronnic


----------



## Patze (19. Januar 2012)

@ Abufaso: Warum hast Du dich für den Canton und nicht den Nubert entschieden? Interessiert mich aus mehreren Gründen.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Januar 2012)

Puh das ist lange her. Ein Grund war auf jeden Fall das gute Angebot für 200 Euro pro Stück. Ausserdem hat mir persönlich der Klang mehr zugesagt, wobei ich dir nicht mehr genau sagen kann wie die Nuberts waren.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hätt mal für meine Planung ne Frage für die ich nicht gleich nen neues Thema erstellen will.

Ist es bei einem 7.1 Receiver bei geplantem 5.1 bzw 5.2 Betrieb möglich den Sub-out über die Audio-In Anschlüsse wieder einzuspeisen und mit diesen Kanälen dann einen bzw zwei Subs zu Speisen?
Das ganze hätte logischerweise den Zweck die Subverstärker einzusparen.

Wenn ich mir die Technischen Daten von zb. dem  AVR-1911 anschaue hat der sowohl eine aktive Weiche für den Sub-out sowie eine Möglichkeit eine sogenannte "Zone2" zu benennen die dann von einem Endstufenpärchen angesteuert wird.
Nach meinem dafürhalten sollte das also funktionieren.

Hat das jemand so in Betrieb bzw. hat jemand schonmal davon gehört?


----------



## T'PAU (20. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ist es bei einem 7.1 Receiver bei geplantem 5.1 bzw 5.2 Betrieb möglich den Sub-out über die Audio-In Anschlüsse wieder einzuspeisen und mit diesen Kanälen dann einen bzw zwei Subs zu Speisen?
> Das ganze hätte logischerweise den Zweck die Subverstärker einzusparen.


Häh? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was du da vor hast. 
Du willst imho den Sub-Out über einen Cinch Y-Adapter wieder einem Line-In (z.B. CD-In) des gleichen Receivers zuführen... und dann?

Ich hatte das Glück, vor 'nem Jahr noch einen der imho praxis-gerechteren 2009er Denons ( AVR-2310 ) zu _erwischen_ (seit 2010 setzen Denon und andere Hersteller gnadenlos den Rotstift bei der Ausstattung an! ).
Ja, man kann die Surround-Backs als Zone 2 betreiben und die entsprechenden Endstufen/Lautsprecher dafür nutzen. Ob in diesem Modus auch der Sub-Out angesteuert wird, oder nur bei den _Hauptkanälen_, weiß ich nicht.
Der 2009er Vorgänger des von dir ausgesuchten 1911, der AVR-1910, hat noch 'nen 7.1 Ext-In. Theoretisch könnte man dort den Sub-Out in den Sub-In...
Beim 1910er gibt's auch 'nen Zone 2 Line-*Out*, der mutmaßlich wohl das volle Frequenzspektrum inkl. Sub-Frequenzen rausgibt! ...aber wieso, warum, weshalb... wahrscheinlich hab ich dich nur falsch verstanden.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Januar 2012)

Ne, du hast das schon richtig verstanden.
Welchem Amp ich nehme weiß ich noch nicht, der Denon war der erste der mir in die Finger gefallen ist.

Ich brauche einen 7.1 Amp der den Sub out mit einem Tiefpass belegen kann.
Dieses Signal will ich wie du schon richtig erkannt hast dann über einen Audio-in per Y-Adapter wieder einspeisen.
Die Zone zwei ist imho eigentlich dafür gedacht ein Multiroom-System aufzubauen wenn der Verstärker nur im 5.1 Modus genutzt wird.
Von daher sehe ich in der Theorie eigentlich kein Problem.

Was mir die Suppe vesalzen könnte wären Laufzeitabweichungen.
Da bin ich überfragt ob die überhaupt ( wahrnehmbar) auftreten oder ob man die korrigieren könnte.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Januar 2012)

Was du vorhast klingt verdammt abenteuerlich und gewagt, ich würde davon definitiv abraten, Jetz stell dir mal vor was passiert wenn du Zone 2 ausversehen so einstellst das sie das gleiche Signal liefert wie die front speaker. Dann kannste den Amp nehmen und wegwerfen.


----------



## Max76 (21. Januar 2012)

Laufzeit beim Subwoofer ist vernachlässigbar, mehr Gedanken würde ich mir um den fehlenden Subsonicfilter und Aktive Entzerrung machen, den ohne das sinkt a. Der Wirkungsgrad des Subwoofers und B. Wird er sich früher oder später verabschieden.

Was für Subwoofer sollen den da dran? Eventuell kann man eine andere Lösung finden.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein Aspekt an den ich noch nicht gedacht hab.
Lautsprecher hab ich noch keine, werden aber auf jeden Fall DIY.
Der Sub steht aber schon so gut wie fest, nur noch nicht ob's einer oder zwei werden.
Bass(k)isten | Lautsprecherbau
Wenn einer dann der 315, wenn zwei dann der 215.
Das hängt dann aber auch wieder direkt von der Wahl der Frontlautsprecher ab die eben noch nicht fest steht.


----------



## Max76 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich kopiere das mal aus einem anderen Thread, da habe ich das schonmal gezeigt, wie man zwei Subwoofer mit ordentlich Wums und günstig bauen kann.

Bei zweien, mal grob überschlagen, brauchen wir keinen Bausatz da wir  auf das Aktivmodul verzichten (zwei davon sind zu teuer und haben keine  Leistung), sondern wir brauchen den Hobby HiFi 05/2006 (kann man für  wenige € nachbestellen) Bauvorschlag, oder mal google bemühen.
Bei Zwei Subs, werden diese Passiv gebaut, dazu eine PA Endstufe, Aktive  Freqenzweiche wir wollen ja den Subsonic Filter. Dazu zwei  Terminals/Polklemmen, rest Lautsprecher Kabel zur Innenverkabelung,  Pyramidenschaumstoff zur Dämmung im Gehäuse gibt es bei eBay für  Kleingeld 2 Matten reichen, Fugen/Propellerleim. Um den PA Kram an  unserem AVR anzuschließen, brauchen wir ein Chinch auf XLR Adapterkabel,  ein XLR auf XLR Patch und ein XLR Splitt Kabel das war es.

Die Stückliste sollte so aussehen, für die Suwboofer:
2x Mivoc AWM124 je 68€ (plus-elektronik.de)
1x Polklemmen Satz ca. 8-10€
1x Lautsprecherkabel für Innenverkabelung (Chassi – Terminal) 
1x Pyramidenschaumstoff 2x1m 10€
1x Leim ca. 5€
ca. 161€

Technik:
1x T.Amp S150
1x Behringer CX2310 (Subwooferweiche)
1x Chnich auf XLR 
1x XLR Patch 
1x XLR Splitt
226€

Holz pro Subwoofer je nach MDF Art, pro Gehäuse ca. 1,3m², werden dann  bei 24mm MDF ca. 35€ sein, je nach Laden, Preise Vergleichen!

So wir sind bei unter 500€, ganz grob bei 460€, hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.


Also davon habe ich schon einige für den Freundeskreis gebaut, mehr geht für das Budget kaum.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Vorschlag, aber darum gehts ja nicht.
Ein 315er aus dem Link hat für mich mehr als genug wumms.
Zwei 215er gibts nur fürs Stereo Klangbild zum Musikhören.
Das aber auch nur wenn ich mich für kleine Regallautsprecher anstatt von Standlautsprechern entscheiden muss.(Stichwort FAF)
Und beide alternativen sind günstiger als das von dir vorgeschlagene und für meine 25m² mehr als ausreichend.

Mir gings eigentlich nur um die Frage ob das was ich vorhab technisch möglich und auch halbwegs Sinnvoll ist.
Ich werd dann aber wohl doch auf einen seperaten Sub-Amp vertrauen.


----------



## Max76 (21. Januar 2012)

Was hast du den für Lautsprecher ?


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2012)

Noch keine. 
Es werden aber vorraussichtlich 2x die Q14als rear, 2x dieFT12 als Front  und 1x die 28.
Quickly 14 und 28 | Lautsprecherbau
FirstTime 12 | Lautsprecherbau
Oder wenns Standlautsprecher werden 2xQ14 als rear, 1xQ28 als Center und 2xFT10
FirstTime 10 | Lautsprecherbau
Und dazu halt nen Sub, wobei das auch erstmal ohne geht

Alle tragen dieselben Chassis im Bauch, und für das Geld bekomm ich nix besseres.


----------



## Max76 (21. Januar 2012)

Ja die Sachen vom Udo sind alle sehr nett, ich würde mir mal an deiner stelle überlegen ob ich nicht drei mal die Quickly 28 für vorne nehmen würde, das ergibt dann im Mehrkanal betrieb eine stimmige ausgewogene Front, unterstützt von 1-2 Subwoofern.
Ich liebäugle ja mit der Doppel7 und dem Duetta Center, nur muss ich mir erst mal mal den ER4 Hochtöner Probehören ob mir dieser zusagt.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2012)

Max76 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle ja mit der Doppel7 und dem Duetta Center, nur muss ich mir erst mal mal den ER4 Hochtöner Probehören ob mir dieser zusagt.



Doppel7 ?Fällt mir momentan nix zu ein.
Aber der Duetta-Center ist ja mal direkt 5 klassen höher - nett.

Die 28er passen nicht als Front.
Für das Sideboard zu hoch, für die Erde zu niedrig.
Hört sich vielleicht gut an, sieht aber Sch--- aus.

Die Wahl ist auch noch nicht endgültig.
die FT11 sieht fürs HK auch sehr Interessant aus.
FirstTime 11 | Lautsprecherbau


----------



## Sma8T (22. Januar 2012)

@max76....hehe die awm124 hab ich auch. Nur keine t-amp sondern ne reckhorn a-404. Sehr geniale Kombi. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Bilder hab ich mal hochgeladen im Bilder thread.


----------



## Deimos (23. Januar 2012)

@Vorposter

Sagt mal, wie sind eigentlich solche Selbstau-Lautsprecher akkustisch so?

Ich kann mir irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass da eine ähnliche Qualität (sei es Verarbeitung, Präzision, usw). wie beim Kauf rauskommt - möglicherweise auch wegen meines mangelnden handwerklichen Talents 

Oder anders gefragt: Gibt es nebst dem Preis andere Gründe, warum Selbstbau-LS bevorzugt werden?


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Januar 2012)

Du kannst bei einem Fertiglautsprecher *ca.* 20% für den Lautsprecher und 80% für Vertrieb, Gewinn und Co rechnen.
Jetzt kannst du mal überlegen.
Ich hab auf der letzten Seite mal ein paar links gepostet, auf der Seite findest du auch noch einiges anderes.

Und zu deinem Handwerklichen Geschick - die Bretter sind größtenteils Rechtwinkelig und lassen sich im Baumarkt zuschneiden.
In der Regel wird nur geklebt, bleiben also in der einfachen Form ein paar runde Löcher für die Chassis zu sägen.


----------



## Deimos (23. Januar 2012)

Dass Fertiglautsprecher preislich kaum konkurrieren können, kann ich mir natürlich gut vorstellen.

Wenn wir allerdings von massiven Standlautsprechern - also Fertiglautsprecher um 1000 EUR/Stück - sprechen, gibt es da tatsächlich äquivalente Selbstbauoptionen, die "normalen" Lautsprechern akkustiv das Wasser reichen können?

Gerade was die Verarbeitung angeht, so dürfte die bei einem grösseren Boxenvolumen wohl stärker ins Gewicht fallen, gerade auch bei einem geplanten Gebrauch von 10 Jahren und länger.

Ich habe bisher noch keinen Selbstbau gehört, aber ich kann mir halt nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass die klangliche Homogenität und Präzision, usw. einem gekauften Lautsprecher ebenbürtig ist.
Vielleicht täusche ich mich da auch, kann gut sein. Gibt es den jemanden hier, der einen Vergleich anstellen könnte?

Bitte entschuldige, wenn ich etwas kritisch töne, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich habe schlichtweg keine Ahnung vom Selbstbau. Ich habe mir wohl Gedanken dazu gemacht, habe aber auf Grund der obigen Überlegungen eben genau davon abgesehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Januar 2012)

Also als erstes, ich hab noch keine Lautsprecher selber gebaut - bin aber grundsätzlich viel mit dem Baustoff Holz, MDF und OSB unterwegs.
Und ich hab mittlerweile so einige selbstgebaute gehört.

Wenn der Mann an der Säge ordentlich gearbeitet hat ist das schwierigste am Zusammenbau das senkrechte aufeinandersetzen der Bretter und das gleichmäßige verteilen des Klebers.
Was eventuell etwas Schwierigkeiten machen könnte ist das Löten der Weiche - wobei auch das eigentlich klappen sollte wenn man ein wenig übt.
Das Finish steht und fällt natürlich mit deinen Möglichkeiten, aber auch hier gilt das man mit wenig viel erreichen kann.
Ein Schwingschleifer, eine Oberfräse und ein Satz Fräser (sind sogar oft bei den Maschienen dabei) und ein Lochsägen-Set- hat mich zB. keine 70€ gekostet.
Damit kannst du glätten, runden, Löcher machen, Chassis versenken, Schattenfugen ziehen und vieles mehr.

Zum Klang - ich weiß nicht was du für ein gute Paar Lautsprecher anlegen würdest.
Aber such zB. mal auf Hifi-forum.de nach Duetta (~850€ pro Box), Blue Note (~700€ Pro Box) und wenn du weiter runter gehst SB240 (360€ pro Box) und FT10 ( 135€ pro Box)  - jeweils plus Holzzuschnitt.
So viele Leute können nicht irren.

Und das sind jetzt nur Bauvorschläge einer Seite.
Wenn du auf Strassacker.de gehst, da hast du einen sehr großen Prozentsatz der verfügbaren, erprobten und in Bauvorschläge gefassten SB-Lautsprecher auf einer Seite zusammengefasst


----------



## Caspar (23. Januar 2012)

Die Schweiz ist leider etwas weit weg, aber vielleicht machst du mal im Ruhrpott Urlaub?

Denn dann kann ich dir nur raten mal zu Udo Wohlgemuth und Visaton zu fahren.

Die Duetta sollte dich umhauen, denn sie spielt in einem Preisbereich den es fertig nur jenseits der 5000€ Marke gibt. 

Zudem ist man beim Selbstbau wesentlich flexibler. Ich fand die Visaton Quadro extrem genial... ich kenne keinen Fertiglautsprecher der diese Bauweise verfolgt. 

Der nächste Vorteil ist, dass du anpassen kannst wie du lustig bist... und das Gehäuse kann man WESENTLICH wertiger gestalten als bei einem Fertiglautsprecher. Du kannst es versteifen wie du lustig bist, dämmen so wie du magst und möchstest du eine Weichenänderung weil dir der Hochton zu spritzig ist... kein Problem, einfach ne Mail schreiben und erfragen welche Änderung nötig ist, kurz Weiche umlöten und fertig ist dein Traumlautsprecher.

Das Finish ist ausserdem flexibel, man kann ja machen was man möchte... und will man nen Subwoofer unter dem Sofa... kein Problem! ^^

Edit: Zum Bau, die Optik steht und fällt mit dem Finish. Will mans perfekt, lässt man den Lautsprecher professionell lackieren. Dort werden alle Macken gerade gebügelt. 

Wenn du dich mal im Hififorum im Bilderfred umsiehst wirst du schockiert sein. Da gibts Leute die mit einer Pendelhubstichsäge und ner Bohrmaschine Lautsprecher zusammenfriemeln die einfach nur heftigst genial aussehen. Ausserdem sind das Unikate... 

Edit 2: Einfachstes Beispiel...
20000€
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ndsp=44&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0&biw=1920&bih=1028

2000€ (Mit nem heftigen Finish vielleicht 3000€)
http://www.visaton.de/de/bauvorschlaege/3_wege/concorde_mkiii/index.html


----------



## T'PAU (23. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich brauche einen 7.1 Amp der den Sub out mit einem Tiefpass belegen kann.
> Dieses Signal will ich wie du schon richtig erkannt hast dann über einen Audio-in per Y-Adapter wieder einspeisen.
> Die Zone zwei ist imho eigentlich dafür gedacht ein Multiroom-System aufzubauen wenn der Verstärker nur im 5.1 Modus genutzt wird.
> Von daher sehe ich in der Theorie eigentlich kein Problem.


Also irgendwie stehe ich immer noch auf dem Schlauch.
Der Sub, den du bauen/kaufen möchtest, ist das ein _passiver_? Wird so einer nicht einfach direkt an die Lautsprecherklemmen des Verstärkers angeschlossen und er filtert sich die tiefen Frequenzen selbst aus dem Signal?
Bei entsprechender Receiver-Einstellung (Lautsprecher auf _large_ stellen), kommt doch dort das volle Frequenzspektrum raus, inkl. Tiefbass.
Aber mit Passiv-Subs kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Ich hab ja schon eine etwas _ungewöhnliche_ Art, meinen Aktiv-Sub (5.1 Set von Dynamik-Akustik Hamburg) per selbstgebautem Cinchumschalter anzuschließen, aber dein Weg... hmm. 
Mein Umschalter hängt am Receiver am Sub-Out und Front Pre-Out, weil die meisten PC-Soundkarten die besch*** Angewohnheit haben, den Sub-Kanal nur im 5.1-Modus auszugeben, aber nicht im 4- oder 2-Kanal Modus. Aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Januar 2012)

Nenene.
Der Subout liefert (auf Wunsch) ein gefiltertes Signal.
Je nach Verstärker anders, aber im Fall des 1911 folgenderweise


> Bassmanagement Frequenz Flankensteilheit TP/HP
> 40/60/80/90/100/110/120/ 150/200/250 Hz
> -24 dB/Okt. / -12 dB/Okt. Übernahmefrequenz individuell einstellbar für: L/R, C, SL/SR, SBL/SBR, FHL/FHR, LFE


Das heißt also der TP filtert das Signal am Subout mit 12db/Okt bei sagen wir mal 60 Hz.
Dieses gefilterte Signal wird über einen vorhandenen Audio-In wieder eingespeißt und über 2nd Zone Funktion dem Sub zugeführt.
Das defakto nix anderes als ein Amp für den Sub, nur das ich halt keinen seperaten verbaue sondern die Endstufen des Receiver nutzen würde.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> nur das ich halt keinen seperaten verbaue sondern die Endstufen des Receiver nutzen würde.


 
Und du meinst die paar wättchen reichen aus, abgesehen von der anderen problematik die ich schon erläutert hab ? Ich hoff du lebst nicht in dem irrglauben das der AVR 1911 125W pro Kanal raushauen kann ?


----------



## Deimos (24. Januar 2012)

@Schnitzel, Caspar

Besten Dank für die Infos. Ich habe mich gestern etwas schlaugemacht und muss meine Vorurteile wohl begraben. U.a. gab es da Lautsprecher, die in den höchsten Tönen gelobt wurden (Duetta). Dann wird wohl was Wahres dran sein, denn Negatives habe ich trotz mehreren Stunden Lesens nicht gefunden.

Ob ein Selbstbau jedoch für mich persönlich jemals in Frage kommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln  Zum einen der Wohnumstände halber, zum anderen fehlt effektiv das handwerkliche Talent für Holzbearbeitung o.ä. - Löten usw. wäre hingegen kein Problem. Zumindest letzteres Problem liesse sich lösen, mein Vater ist gelernter Zimmermann. Der sollte das schon packen.

Da ich aber aktuell in einer Mietwohnung lebe und somit an gewisse räumliche Gegebenheiten gebunden bin, behalte ich meine Hecos auf jeden Fall noch einige Jahre. War dennoch interessant, mal etwas neues zu erfahren. Merci!


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Und du meinst die paar wättchen reichen aus,



Jep, definitiv.
Ich will ja kein Erdbeben erzeugen.


dfence schrieb:


> abgesehen von der anderen problematik die ich schon erläutert hab ?


Sehe ich bei einer Flankensteilheit von 24db eigentlich nicht,
und bei mir ist keiner (mehr) der an irgendwelchen Einstellungen rumschraubt.


dfence schrieb:


> Ich hoff du lebst nicht in dem irrglauben das der AVR 1911 125W pro Kanal raushauen kann ?


Nee, wohl eher 2x25.
Aber ich hoffe meinerseits das du nicht im Irrglauben lebst du brauchst "echte" 5x100W um einen Raum ädequat zu beschallen. 

Ich werd mal nen Brief an die entsprechenden Firmen schreiben ob das mit der Filterung so funktionieren würde.
Mal schauen was die sagen.

@ Deimos
Sag ich doch.
Auf Udos Seite gibt jemanden der hat seine Boxen im Badezimmer gebaut.
Ist auch bebildert.
Wo ein Wille da ein Weg.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe meinerseits das du nicht im Irrglauben lebst du brauchst "echte" 5x100W um einen Raum ädequat zu beschallen.


 
Nun das hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab, Raumgröße, Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher, und wie Laut man es gerne haben möchte  
Zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen, die 5*29W von meinem Yamaha AVR sind bei mir verdammt oft an die Grenzen gestossen, nun hab ich nen AVR der wirklich echte 5*100W RMS rauspustet an 8ohm, und mein problem ist gelöst. Aber alles hat sein preis, mein AVR zieht 1000W aus der Steckdose wenn ich den voll aufdrehen würde, und so ganz billig war er auch nicht. Aber ey Reserven sind nie verkehrt  

Und auch das mit dem Sub kommt halt immer drauf an was du für nen Sub hast und was du willst.


----------



## Max76 (24. Januar 2012)

Für die Selberbauer die zwei linke Hände haben und dennoch bauen wollen. Hier zb. ein Eton MiDu ADW (ähnlich der Duella, nur mit etwas mehr punch, auf kosten des Tiefbass) Bausatz incl. Fertig auf Gehrung gearbeitetes 21mm MPX Gehäuse mit lamellos und noch dazu die fertig ausgearbeitete Schallwand. Die Frequenzweiche kann man bei manchen Händler für einen geringen Aufpreis fertig gelötet erwerben. Was man jetzt noch braucht ? Holzleim (wenn Holzleim bitte drauf achten Wasserfest) am besten Fugenleim oder Propellerleim, Schraubendreher und für das MPX Finish Wachs, Lasur oder Oel.

MiDu ADW Bausatz 800€/Stk.
Gehäuse auf Gehrung 21mm MPX 186,54€/Stk.
Schallwand 21mm MPX 40,36€/Stk.
 Also 1026,90€/Stk. Lautsprecher

Hier ein Beispiel der Qualität vom Gehäuselieferanten Speaker Space.

Hier ein Beispiel wie es aussehen kann wenn man will.




Wer sich mal im Selbstbau versuchen möchte, mit Holzzuschnitt aus dem Baumarkt, dem schlage ich eine Preiswerte Needle vor, vor allem um dann den AHA Effekt zu erleben was dieser unscheinbare Lautsprecher kann.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Januar 2012)

Hab ein kleines Problem und wollte deswegen jetzt nicht gleich einen neuen Thread starten, deswegen frage ich einfach mal hier:

Ich empfange mein TV-Signal leider (noch) mit DVB-T über den integrierten Reciever in meinem TV (Siehe Sig.). Zusätzlich habe ich meinen PC über HDMI mit meinem TV verbunden. 
Wenn ich aber jetzt z.B. TV gucke und den PC anmache, verliert mein TV sofort das Signal (Bild bleibt schwarz und die Meldung "Kein signal" kommt). Sobald ich dann aber den HDMI stecker rausziehe/ der PC ausgeht, kommt das Signal sofort wieder.

Kann man da was machen?


----------



## Caspar (25. Januar 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> @Schnitzel, Caspar
> 
> Besten Dank für die Infos. Ich habe mich gestern etwas schlaugemacht und muss meine Vorurteile wohl begraben. U.a. gab es da Lautsprecher, die in den höchsten Tönen gelobt wurden (Duetta). Dann wird wohl was Wahres dran sein, denn Negatives habe ich trotz mehreren Stunden Lesens nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



Heyho,

das freut wirklich zu hören. Denn es ist eher so, dass man im Selbstbereich wirklich genau weiss was man bekommt. Im Fertigsektor sieht das schon wieder anders aus!

Um mit noch einem Misstand aufzuräumen - gerade im Selbstbaubereich wärst du extrem flexibel was die räumlichen Begebenheiten betrifft. Es gibt Lautsprecher die beispielsweise ausschließlich für die Befestigung direkt an der Wand konzipiert sind, sowas gibts im Fertigbereich nicht. 

Hier mal Bilder von Selbstbau-Konstrukten:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=104&thread=15079&back=&sort=&z=1

Das Wichtigste ist eigentlich, dass die Chassiposition nicht verändert wird. Ansonsten lässt sich alles im Rahmen von 10% verändern, sogar das Gehäusevolumen und die Schallwandbreite. Wie das Volumen dagegen verteilt wird ist völlig egal. (Höhe, Tiefe, schräg, rund...) Ich bastle mir ja auch gerade meine Traumlautsprecher in oval, natürlich hauptsächlich um des bastelns Willen.  Da habe ich die Höhe des Lautsprechers exakt an meine Ohren angepasst. Jede Rundung entspricht genau meinen Wünschen und auch die Versteifung kann ich so wie ich möchte wählen. Die Frequenzweichenkammer ist gesondert gelagert und wird mit Quarzsand befüllt, ich habe nen geiles Aluminium-Reflexrohr uvm...

Im Anhang findest du mal ne grobe Skizze und den aktuellen Stand. 

Ps.: Stolz ist man ausserdem (sehr) und wenn dein Vater Tischer ist (was extrem geil ist!!!) hast du auch noch optimale Voraussetzungen! 

Empfehlung: Kleiner Bretterhaufen / Peerless Needle zu Beginn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dusk (16. Februar 2012)

Da kann man doch nur neidig werden!


----------



## rajadas (6. März 2012)

> * AW: Heimkino ***Diskussionsthread*** 				*
> 
> Für die Selberbauer die zwei linke Hände haben und dennoch bauen  wollen. Hier zb. ein Eton MiDu ADW (ähnlich der Duella, nur mit etwas  mehr punch, auf kosten des Tiefbass) Bausatz incl. Fertig auf Gehrung  gearbeitetes 21mm MPX Gehäuse mit lamellos und noch dazu die fertig  ausgearbeitete Schallwand. Die Frequenzweiche kann man bei manchen  Händler für einen geringen Aufpreis fertig gelötet erwerben. Was man  jetzt noch braucht ? Holzleim (wenn Holzleim bitte drauf achten  Wasserfest) am besten Fugenleim oder Propellerleim, Schraubendreher und  für das MPX Finish Wachs, Lasur oder Oel.
> 
> ...





ein tipp von jemanden der bei bmw die m sportmodell soundoptimiert und für bmw bei eton unterwegs war um die neuen chassi probezuhören und zu schaun was sie ins nächste modell verbauen könnten
sein komentar zu eton:
"leider haben sie im mittelton bereich immernoch nix gscheites fertig gebracht"

der er4 mag ja ganz gut sein
aber wenn man geld ausgeben möchte würd ich zu nem scan speak projekt raten
oder etwas günstiger mit gleichen akustischen eigenschaften im mittel ton zu wavecor greifen
und nur den hochtöner von vifa (ringstrahler) oder scan speak zu nehmen

die idee mit den gehäusen find ich super!


----------



## Mr. Q (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



Deimos schrieb:


> Update meinerseits, die Einrichtung wurde komplett geändert (Sofa, Lowboard, Tisch, Pflanzen usw.)
> An Geräten kam links von der Balkontür ein Touchpad hinzu, um Musik abzuspielen.


 
Hab zwar kein Alibibild aber egal.

Schaust du immer via Beamer oder ist hinter der Leinwand noch ein TV? Weil hieß ja immer Beamer sein fürs reine TV-Schaun weniger geeignet


----------



## Deimos (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



Mr. Q schrieb:


> Hab zwar kein Alibibild aber egal.
> 
> Schaust du immer via Beamer oder ist hinter der Leinwand noch ein TV? Weil hieß ja immer Beamer sein fürs reine TV-Schaun weniger geeignet


 Da hängt noch ein 50" Plasma


----------



## Dusk (28. Juni 2012)

@Deimos: Sau geiles Zimmer! Alles passt richtig gut zusammen. Womit ich mich jedoch nicht anfreunden kann sind die Poster. Ein Bilderrahmen würde doch bestimmt edler wirken? Aber sau nice!


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juni 2012)

rajadas schrieb:


> ein tipp von jemanden der bei bmw die m sportmodell soundoptimiert und für bmw bei eton unterwegs war um die neuen chassi probezuhören und zu schaun was sie ins nächste modell verbauen könnten
> sein komentar zu eton:
> "leider haben sie im mittelton bereich immernoch nix gscheites fertig gebracht"
> 
> ...


Dass die keine Hexacones für viel Geld im Serienwagen verbasteln sollte klar sein oder?

Und ganz im Ernst, die Duetta (hier stellvertretend als komplettes Eton-Projekt) ist der kompletteste Lautsprecher, den ich je gehört habe.  Da kommt auch keine Dali Helicon 400 MK2 ran. Bei einer Burmesterkette für 70k€, die ich 5min gehört habe, wäre ich mir auch nicht sicher. (wobei da auch wahnsinnig viel in Kabel,die sehr gute Optik und die Elektronik gesteckt wurde. Made in Germany nicht zu vergessen)
Den ER4 mit "ganz gut" abzutun, ist für mich Ignoranz. Punkt. 
Besseres im Hochtonbereich habe ich, wenn, nur bei oben genannter Burmesterkette gehört.

Auch den kleinen Eton 3-400/A8/25MG (gehört in der "Little Princess ADW") als Mitteltonchassis ist definitiv nicht zu verachten. Und das ist auch nicht das einzige gute Etonchassis, was ich im Mitteltonbereich gehört habe.
Wer das als "nicht gescheit" bezeichnet, dessen Anlage möchte ich sehen.


----------



## Deimos (3. Juli 2012)

Dusk schrieb:


> @Deimos: Sau geiles Zimmer! Alles passt richtig gut zusammen. Womit ich mich jedoch nicht anfreunden kann sind die Poster. Ein Bilderrahmen würde doch bestimmt edler wirken? Aber sau nice!


Vielen Dank für die Blumen, freut mich natürlich sehr  Nach dem Auszug der Ex-Freundin vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich entschlossen, die Wohnung vollständig neu zu möbelieren und nach meinem Geschmack einzurichten. Junggesellenbude ftw! 

Mit den Postern hast du Recht, sollte mal gescheite Bilderrahmen auftreiben. Würde vermutlich noch einiges ausmachen. Merci!


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*

Ist es laut mod erlaubt auf mein dvdb forum thread zu meinen Bilder zu verlinken oder sollte ich sie lieber extra einstellen?


----------



## D-Designs (18. August 2012)

Hey Leute,

wollt mal wissen was Ihr von meinem Zimmer haltet... 
(Seite 18 im Bilderthread) 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ronik/58524-der-heimkino-bilderthread-18.html

Bin zwar noch nicht fertig, sprich es fehlen noch einige Details und Verschönerungsarbeiten aber das Grundkonzept steht...
Für (Verbesserungs)Vorschläge wäre ich euch dankbar!

Grüße vom Tom


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2012)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



FiRsT_WaVe schrieb:


> Ist es laut mod erlaubt auf mein dvdb forum thread zu meinen Bilder zu verlinken oder sollte ich sie lieber extra einstellen?


 
Direkt einstellen. Ansonsten werden nur Links angeschaut und kaum einer ist bereit die anzuklicken . Glaubs mir ...


----------



## Superwip (18. August 2012)

> Hey Leute,
> 
> wollt mal wissen was Ihr von meinem Zimmer haltet...
> (Seite 18 im Bilderthread)
> ...


 
Der Beamer ist... na ja... wenn du mal das Geld übrig hast wäre es kein Fehler in einen besseren zu investieren, bei der Gelegenheit eventuell auch in eine Leinwand

Ansonsten sieht es nicht schlecht aus; man kann übrigens auch einzelne Beiträge direkt verlinken 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...der-heimkino-bilderthread-18.html#post4485458


----------



## D-Designs (19. August 2012)

Der Beamer... naja ist mir schon klar... Für den anfang reichts ^^... Wenn ich mal geld übrig hab gibts definitiv nen neuen...
Zu Thema leinwand, ich lasse mir die Wand vom Maler noch glatt spachteln und diese dann mit Projektionsfarbe malern...

Grüße Tom


----------



## dekay55 (19. August 2012)

Lass den Beamer erstmal Beamer sein. Kauf dir lieber mal nen gescheiten Verstärker und gescheite Lautsprecher. 

Wenn du die 2*3000W @4ohm glaubst musst du verdammt Naiv sein, mit viel glück kommen da 2*250W RMS Dauerleistung raus, die Impulsleistung mag zwar vieleicht bisl höher liegen is aber nich relevant. Schau mal auf die Leistungsaufnahme der Endstufe die liegt bei 680W da können unmöglich 6000W rauskommen  
Und die Lautsprecher naja, man kann schon erahnen wie die klingen durch die Fake Hörner mit Piezo antrieb. Von Heimkino ist das alles weit entfernt. 

Sorry das ich so direkt bin.


----------



## Superwip (19. August 2012)

Man sollte immer ein sinnvolles Verhältnis zwischen Ausgaben für das Audio und das Videosystem wahren: ein High-End Soundsystem mit einem Einsteigerbeamer zu kombinieren halte ich persönlich nicht für besonders zielführend aber das ist natürlich bis zu einem gewissen Grad Geschmackssache.


----------



## dekay55 (19. August 2012)

Naja das kann man sehen wie man mag, es muss nicht immer nen super duper teurer Beamer sein. Mir reicht mein HD Ready Beamer z.b vollkommen aus . Viel mehr wert leg ich dafür auf die Anlage, die wird ja nicht nur zum Film schauen genutzt

Aber jetz mal ganz ehrlich, ne PA Endstufe die eigentlich nichtmal für gedacht ist nen PC anzuklemmen ohne passende vorstufe bzw Mischpult und irgendwelchen billigen Lautsprechern mit Piezo Lautsprechern das hat eigentlich garnix mit Heimkino zu tun.


----------



## D-Designs (21. August 2012)

naja ich sag mal so... Ich habe weder die Frequenzweiche erwähnt noch den 32 Band EQ pro Kanal und die HK R-Serie die dazu gehört oder das Behringer SX 4882 (Passt leider nicht mehr in mein Zimmer bzw. ist mir zu schwer Sie jedes mal nach oben zu tragen wenn ich Sie brauche... Hab wohl vergessen zu erwähnen das ich angehender Veranstaltungstechniker bin... Hab die Endstufe nur in meinem Zimmer weil ich keine HIFI habe bzw. kaufen will wenn ich eine mehr als ausreichende endstufe habe... die Box steht da weil ich wie gesagt die große anlage nicht immer in mein zimmer und wieder raus schleppen will...
Trotzdem danke für eure meinungen...

Werd mir evtl. mal n system von Teufel zulegen und nen besseren beamer zulegen wenn ich mal zeit und vorallem wieder geld habe... 
Ich poste die Bilder einfach dann nochmal

Liebe Grüße vom Tom


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Heimkino-Bilderthread*



DerBasshammer schrieb:


> Hi, da ich im sound Unterforum etwas falsch lag wollte ich hier mal einen Heimkino Bilder thread aufmachen. Falls ich ihn übersehen habe sorry aber die suchfu hat nichts passendes ausgespuckt.
> 
> Ich hoffe auf rege beteiligung, ich fang dann mal an :
> 
> ...



Das is ja mal der OBERWAHNSINN, das nen ich mal Referenz!!! Respekt, jetz weiß ich wo mein Weg hingehen wird, wenn ich überhaupt soweit komme.


----------



## kreids (31. Januar 2013)

Hall zusammen,
Also ich bin besitzer von Nubox 481 set und der reciver ist ein Marantz sr5006.
Ich habe folgendes Problem,in dem film thor macht mein sub in einer stelle im film so als ob er total überfordert sei.
Dann habe ich mal diesen Dynamic eq ausgeschaltet, dies gefällt mir vom klang her schon gut, ausser das der bass sich nicht mehr so sauber anhört.ich weiss nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll.
muss ich evtl noch was beachten beim einstellen?
mit dem dynamic eq ist mir auch aufgefallen das ich bei musik den sub auch zusätzlich hochdrehen musste um ein guten klang zu erreichen.
dies muss ich jetzt nicht mehr machen,was ja schon mal super ist.
hier sind meine einstellungen am reciever:

Audio einstellungen - Surround parameter - HT EQ ein
- klang - klangregelung ein
bässe +2db
höhen +6db
- Audyssey einstellung - Mult xt Audyssey
- Dynamic EQ aus
- Dynamic Vol aus
- M Dmax aus (was ist das ich höre hier keinen unterschied egal was ich einstelle)
- Audio Delay 0ms


System setup - Lautsprecher konfig - lautsprecher konfig - front groß 
center groß
sub ja
surround klein


- bass einstellungen - subwoofer modus - lfe + main
- lfe tiefpassfilter 80hz

- übergangsfrequenz - übergang - erweitert
- front 80hz
- center 120hz
- surround 100hz


Gibt es evtl etwas was da nicht zusammen passt?
wenn noch irgendwelche infos fehlen, bitte einfach fragen.

wäre sehr dankbar für eure hilfe.
lol ich seh gerade das mein tv ja sehr klein aussieht!


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Januar 2013)

Audyssey aus und LFE mal auf 100-120 hochsetzen.


----------



## kreids (2. Februar 2013)

habs getestet hat es aber nicht wirklich besser gemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2013)

Das süße Ding bewegt halt nichts. Erst recht nicht, wenn der Raum etwas größer wird. Was sag ich dann immer: "Tja, scheiß Physik..."


----------



## kreids (2. Februar 2013)

wie soll ich das bitte verstehen?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2013)

So wie es da geschrieben steht. Membranfläche kann durch nichts ersetzt werden. Der niedliche 6,5"-Peerless kann zwar huben, aber es bleibt nen 6,5"er, dem sobald die Frequenz auf dem Material abwärts geht die Puste ausgeht. Die Physik lässt sich nicht austricksen. Ich merke bei manchen Filmen auch, wie mein 12"er hier auf ~22m² kapitulieren muss.


----------



## Liza (10. Februar 2013)

U





kreids schrieb:


> Hall zusammen,
> Also ich bin besitzer von Nubox 481 set und der reciver ist ein Marantz sr5006.
> Ich habe folgendes Problem,in dem film thor macht mein sub in einer stelle im film so als ob er total überfordert sei.
> Dann habe ich mal diesen Dynamic eq ausgeschaltet, dies gefällt mir vom klang her schon gut, ausser das der bass sich nicht mehr so sauber anhört.ich weiss nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll.
> ...


 
Ich würde bei der größe der Front und des Centers anders abtrennen, deine Werte sind extrem schlecht gewählt. Solche Frequenzen sind eher was für kleine Satelliten Lautsprecher! Da ist es kein Wunder, das der sub überfordert ist, wenn er alle ab 80Hz unterstützen muss, und das bei den großen fronts.
Daher schlag ich vor
Front bei 40
Center 60
Surround 100-120
Subwoofer auf 100 (lieber 120 da Dolby digital max bis 120hz geht und dir sonst 20hz verloren gehen)

Eventuell die Front sogar als Fullband einstellen, und dann double bass wählen, weiß nicht wie das bei Marantz heißt! So sollte der sub die front noch besser unterstützen!

Alternativ kannst auch 
Front 40
Center 60
Surround 80
Sub 80 testen
Aber denke das abtrennen bei 80 ist bei deinem sub unvorteilhaft.
Viel Glück!


----------



## kreids (11. Februar 2013)

Liza schrieb:


> U
> 
> Ich würde bei der größe der Front und des Centers anders abtrennen, deine Werte sind extrem schlecht gewählt. Solche Frequenzen sind eher was für kleine Satelliten Lautsprecher! Da ist es kein Wunder, das der sub überfordert ist, wenn er alle ab 80Hz unterstützen muss, und das bei den großen fronts.
> Daher schlag ich vor
> ...


 
Hallo,ja werde ich testen sobald ich wieder am we daheim bin.bin zur zeit in meiner schule die leider fast 600km weit weg ist von zu hause.

werde dann rückmeldung geben.

mfg

stefan


----------



## kreids (16. Februar 2013)

so hab jetzt mal neu aufgestellt und muss sagen so ist es hammer! 
auf den bilder seht ihr die einstellungen. 
der sub spielt super sauber!!
rear neu ausgerichtet.


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (8. Juni 2013)

Ich möchte einen Teppich der wie auf diesem Bild aussieht um mein Heimkino endlich in Angriff zu nehmen. Hat einer einen plan was das für ein Teppich ist und woher man so einen als meterware für die fläche meines heimkinos kaufen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2014)

Hmm, stimmt es eigentlich, dass man die Wände, Boden und Decke bei einem Heimkino in Schwarz streichen bzw. mit schwarzem Teppich auslegen sollte (abgesehen von der Leinwand natürlich)? Bekommt man damit auch so gutes Schwarz und guten Kontrast hin, wie man es aus dem Kino gewohnt ist?

Hmm, ich hätte später gerne ein eigenes Haus mit eigenem Heimkino  Natürlich nicht klein, sondern schon mit einer 5 Meter breiten Leinwand, teuren Lautsprechern (ca. 8000 Euro zuzüglich AVR) und einem 4K-Projektor (oder 8K, falls es das dann schon gibt)  Die Frage ist nur, wie groß dann der Rest des Hauses wird xD


----------



## Superwip (20. April 2014)

> Hmm, stimmt es eigentlich, dass man die Wände, Boden und Decke bei einem Heimkino in Schwarz streichen bzw. mit schwarzem Teppich auslegen sollte (abgesehen von der Leinwand natürlich)? Bekommt man damit auch so gutes Schwarz und guten Kontrast hin, wie man es aus dem Kino gewohnt ist?



Ja. Minimierung von Lichtreflexion an den Wänden trägt wesentlich zu einem besseren Kontrast und damit einer allgemein besseren Bildqualität bei. Insbesondere beim Einsatz eines Beamers.


----------



## dragonlort (20. April 2014)

Da würde ich doch lieber akustik vorhange verwenden als wand schwarz zu streichen.


----------



## Superwip (20. April 2014)

Ja, akustische Raumoptimierung ist wieder ein anderes Thema- schließt sich aber nicht aus. Schallabsorbierende Wandvorhänge, Wandteppiche oder ähnliches gibt es ja auch in schwarz bzw. dunklen Farben.

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn man schwarz nicht mag ist ein dunkles Rot die nächstbeste Alternative. Das liegt daran das es in Filmen nur selten Szenen gibt in denen ein großer Rotanteil im Bild vorkommt (im Vergleich zu blauem Himmel, grünem Gras)


----------

